# NFL Football 2014-2015



## Joose

Well, fellow NFL fans, pre-season begins tomorrow.

SO ready for the regular season.

GO BRONCOS!


----------



## Shawn

Thought this was pretty cool and I knew that he would never move the Bills to Toronto.....

Jon Bon Jovi vows to keep Bills in Buffalo in open letter - NFL.com

Football is back! Gonna watch the preseason kickoff with the NY Giants vs Buffalo Bills. 

GO HAWKS!


----------



## tedtan

This time last year I was hoping for a great season for the Texans.

Then I got involved in a long, expensive, drawn out divorce and didn't get to watch much football (which was for the best, given the Texans piss poor performance last year ).

Hopefully this year will be better. (And truth be told, it can't get much worse, barring health issues or getting hit by a bus or something ).


----------



## lewstherin006

Im ready for the regular season. I have a few fantasy drafts coming up so I hope I dont draft anyone who gets on the IR for the entire season.


----------



## Ralyks

The warm, fuzzy feeling I got from watching Giants vs. Bills was indescribable.

(American) FOOTBALLS BACK, BABY!!!!

Edit: Should we swapped this with the 2013 - 2014 thread in the sticky section up top?


----------



## SonicBlur

I'm not 100% buying into the local media hype but...

BEAR DOWN, CHICAGO BEARS!!

If you see all of the stories here you'd think they already won the Super Bowl, LOL! I hope they do, though, LMAO!


----------



## MassNecrophagia

Ahhh, yes... Another season of bracing for imminent disappointment as a Vikings fan. 

I really hope this season changes that


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

MassNecrophagia said:


> Ahhh, yes... Another season of bracing for imminent disappointment as a Vikings fan.
> 
> I really hope this season changes that



I can relate as a Dolphins fan. The team should be better this year. The only area of the team that is still a big question mark is LB, assuming the O-line is fixed which from camp so far sounds promising. 8-8 last year with an historically bad o-line. If the line is just decent this year, maybe things can turn around finally.

Ahhh...preseason optimism


----------



## Joose

It may just be pre-season, but I am excited for tonight! 

If only our Regular season game against Seattle were in Denver...


----------



## MaxSwagger

I love pre-season, I follow all year so it's great to get to see the draft picks and backup's get some time.


----------



## Joose

Man, if only the first quarter of the Super Bowl went like this. 

Great to see Ware already getting a sack.


----------



## pushpull7

To the delight of millions, the season is over for the 4noners


----------



## TRENCHLORD

SonicBlur said:


> I'm not 100% buying into the local media hype but...
> 
> BEAR DOWN, CHICAGO BEARS!!
> 
> If you see all of the stories here you'd think they already won the Super Bowl, LOL! I hope they do, though, LMAO!



Can't win the big ones with Cutler. His touch gets too poor when the pressure is on, and we all no he is careless many times when he doesn't need to be.
McCown showed more poise than Jay does under pressure, so they let him go 

For the bears to spend the $ they did on Cutler and an aging Jarod Allen ,.
Good players (great at times) no doubt, but poor decisions by the bears IMO.


----------



## Joose

So many penalties in the DEN/SEA game last night; 25 total I think? Plus that lightning delay.

But hey, Wilson got sacked twice; Hillman got a TD instead of fumbling, nobody sacked Manning, etc... all good things to me! But it's Week 2 of the regular season where Denver will really have to prove themselves. I would be ecstatic and, honestly, pleasantly surprised if Denver wins IN Seattle.


----------



## flexkill

Seattles secondary is going to be in big trouble this year with officials cracking down on the "5 yard rule". Seattle is a great team, but they got away with a lot of PI and DH calls last year. Going to be curious to see how this pans out for them.


Excited to watch the Saints tonight. Brandon Cooks has been all the talk in camp this year, I hope he shows out tonight.


----------



## pushpull7

flexkill said:


> Seattles secondary is going to be in big trouble this year with officials cracking down on the "5 yard rule". Seattle is a great team, but they got away with a lot of PI and DH calls last year. Going to be curious to see how this pans out for them.
> 
> 
> Excited to watch the Saints tonight. Brandon Cooks has been all the talk in camp this year, I hope he shows out tonight.



@seattle secondary: 3rd preseason game I've heard of that the WHOLE REASON it's being implemented more this season is because of them. Since it was a rule before, why not implement it then. The whole thing is absurd to me.

@cooks: Looked pretty good.


----------



## Joose

Gettin' time to sticky this, eh Mods?


----------



## Shawn

flexkill said:


> Seattles secondary is going to be in big trouble this year with officials cracking down on the "5 yard rule". Seattle is a great team, but they got away with a lot of PI and DH calls last year. Going to be curious to see how this pans out for them.
> .


Should be no worries, I think. Seattle's coaching staff got together with the officials at the beginning of training camp to discuss it, they watched film for hours and discussed it and they (coaches) have instilled that to the players....but of course it'll happen, players have to be smarter with their technique. Speaking of which, I saw Brandon Browner get a couple penalties in the Patriots/Redskins preseason game and he should know better as he's a smart player but he made those silly mistakes and I think it can happen to any player. Byron Maxwell would probably be the player with those calls, maybe Sherman will get one too but the way I see it, if they can play that technique smarter and not make mistakes, there will be less of those calls....we'll see. 

There was a lot of penalties in the Seattle/Denver preseason game, really just too much.


----------



## Joose

^SO many penalties. 

My favorite moment is still Ware sacking Wilson.


----------



## pushpull7

Seasons over. 

SB: Seattle 45, Denver 13. 

And those grabbed jerseys and muggings by the seattle secondary?

Not a single f........ was given.


----------



## Joose

^Huh? 

This is this season's thread, not last season's.


----------



## Shawn

chrisharbin said:


> Seasons over.
> 
> SB: Seattle 45, Denver 13.
> 
> And those grabbed jerseys and muggings by the seattle secondary?
> 
> Not a single f........ was given.



Haters gonna Hate..... Anyway, It was Seattle 43 and Denver 8 and that was last season....Denver got it's revenge and will have another opportunity THIS season.


----------



## pushpull7

Nope, that is THIS seasons score. Everything else is irrelevant  

Unless mighty mouse gets a serious injury, then it could be the saints or green bay instead of seattle.

We know one thing even if I am wrong, the santa clara noners ain't going anywhere


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS




----------



## Joose

^The word "sportsing" is funny.

The rest just seems like it was made by someone who doesn't understand how much a lot of us really do care about football. You bet your ass I'm watching post-game shows and plenty until next week's game. Especially since I'm usually in at least 2 fantasy leagues.


----------



## Shawn

chrisharbin said:


> Nope, that is THIS seasons score. Everything else is irrelevant
> 
> Unless mighty mouse gets a serious injury, then it could be the saints or green bay instead of seattle.
> 
> We know one thing even if I am wrong, the santa clara noners ain't going anywhere



Percy Harvin reaching 'new gears' at Seahawks camp - NFL.com 

Hope he stays healthy! 



My father won 2 tickets to go see the Pats preseason game against the Eagles tomorrow night in Foxboro, I can't wait to go. Not much of a Pats fan so I'll be rooting for the Eagles as they're my second favorite team.


----------



## pushpull7

The one thing I like about preseason is you get to see a lot of guys play that are exciting that won't necessarily be starters.


----------



## Joose

^Yeah for sure. I always enjoy preseason because there's almost always at least one player on your team that nobody even looked at a 2nd time who just comes out swingin'.


----------



## pushpull7

a lot of games tonight (woot!)

Curious to see if SD is as good as they looked last week. (that would be a no!  ) 

Won't be interested in tomorrows night game at all, EDIT: tomorrows day game is interesting.

The two games sunday, then monday!


----------



## pushpull7

I'm worn out 

Well I was happy about the ohno exchange that resulted in a TD but then it came back with a "fling is to dess and he'll grab it no matter what" drive. Bummer. Didn't pay much attention to the wavens. 

Joose, I'm SURE you'll enjoy tomorrows game!  I think I try to sleep through it. If something good happens I'll tivo it. Likely, I'll get up, see the score (like like to sleep as late as possible) and delete it 

Seachickens can't be stopped  Might as well not even play the games (shrug) 

Yams Bradford looked pretty good. That seems to be many peoples sexy pick for something to happen this year. Not sure I'm buying in. GB looked even better. They've got that division likely won. 

The waiders came back? Wow, that game was a laugher for a while. 

Let's see, what else happened........I can't remember anything significant.


----------



## Joose

Always good to see the Chargers get _destroyed_, especially by a team Denver beat last week. 

Anyway, would be great to see Denver shutdown San Fran today, I still hate kaepernick, he's such a douchebag. I mean, he's no Manziel, but still a douche.


Edit: Well... I said it would be great to see Denver shut down San Fran. I'd say 34-0 qualifies.


----------



## Shawn

Was a great game and a great experience for me to go to Gillette Stadium and I must say that I was impressed with Garappolo and it surprised me to see how well Sanchez played. I was rooting for Philly and there were A LOT of Philly fans there. My father was happy though that the Patriots won. It definitely felt like a preseason game but there were a lot of people there and we had to get there really early to get a good parking spot and we left right when the 3rd quarter ended to get out of there quick and avoid the traffic madness. I posted some pics on my facebook page. 

Anyway, happy about this ~

Watch Denver Broncos vs. San Francisco 49ers [08/17/2014] - NFL.com


----------



## pushpull7

Wow, out of all the aholes in the league and kaperknuck is the hateraid? 

Well anyways, like I said, the niners can't even compete this year so I guess we don't have to worry about it


----------



## Joose

I've never liked Kaep lol. Even before he was drafted.


----------



## Shawn

Joose said:


> I've never liked Kaep lol. Even before he was drafted.



I don't care for him off the field but on the field, in certain situations, he is good imo. But Harbaugh bugs me the most even though I think he's a great coach and he coaches a talented team. I still have a feeling that it's going to come down to the 49ers and Seattle but really it is a tough division and I think Kaepernick struggles against all defenses in the NFC West. This year however, I think he has great weapons around him so it'll be interesting to see how he does moving forward....Tough loss in their first game in their new stadium but gotta give credit to Denver. They're my preseason AFC favorite right now.


----------



## Joose

Yeah, I'm really pleased with Denver right now. Our offense looks great, and our defense looks much better than last season so far.


----------



## Ralyks

Somehow I feel this is going to be a long year for fans of all 3 NY franchises....


----------



## SonicBlur

Jesus....the Seahawks just put the belt sander to my Bears. I'm in for another LONG and PAINFUL season here in the 'ol Windy City.


----------



## Joose

^As long as you have Cutler, yes. 

I truly can't believe what they're paying him.


[email protected] today. Hmmmm... they have a really good defense. 

I'm just ready for the regular season already damnit.


Edit: And that's why I'm ready for the actual season, I hate losing because of backups haha. 

On the plus side, Sanders looked great! 5 catches for 128 yds and 2 TD's? I'll take it.


----------



## SonicBlur

Joose said:


> ^As long as you have Cutler, yes.
> 
> I truly can't believe what they're paying him.
> 
> 
> [email protected] today. Hmmmm... they have a really good defense.
> 
> I'm just ready for the regular season already damnit.
> 
> 
> Edit: And that's why I'm ready for the actual season, I hate losing because of backups haha.
> 
> On the plus side, Sanders looked great! 5 catches for 128 yds and 2 TD's? I'll take it.


But Cutler is not the problem! Bears were something close to 3rd in the NFL last season in points scored! I have a lot of faith in Cutler now that he has a decent O-line. My worry is the HORRIBE defense! I mean, the Bears, even through really bad years, always are known for defense but when you rate in the bottom 3 in the league for almost every stat, you're not accomplishing anything good. The Seahawks game exposed a lot. As of right now Seattle is the team to beat.


----------



## Shawn

This just sucks ~

Sam Bradford out for Rams' season with torn ACL - NFL.com

I really believe Bradford is the guy that can bring this team far, they have the best defense in the NFC West imo and was really looking forward to seeing Bradford play, he played really well prior to his injury last season. I still think the Rams are a talented enough team to pose a challenge within the division but I was really looking to seeing him play this season 

That said, really happy how the Seahawks are playing these past two preseason games, hope it carries over to the regular season. 

Also watched the Colts vs Saints game last night and was impressed with Drew Brees right away....I thought I'd see more out of Andrew Luck who I thought didn't play that bad minus the interception.


----------



## Shawn

Joose said:


> ^As long as you have Cutler, yes.
> 
> I truly can't believe what they're paying him.
> .



 I thought about Mallett in the Pats game I went to and how he's played this preseason and he reminds me a lot of Cutler.


----------



## Joose

I just read that Peyton Manning is being fined for taunting during the Houston game....

If Manning can be fined for taunting, then Richard Sherman should be broke by the end of week 2. Seriously, wtf is the NFL's deal with shit like that?


----------



## pushpull7

Great sports day. Dallass lost, seachickens lost, noners killed (though they won't keep johnson because they are retarded) and the giants (BB) won.

Freeze this moment in time........


----------



## pushpull7

SonicBlur said:


> But Cutler is not the problem! Bears were something close to 3rd in the NFL last season in points scored! I have a lot of faith in Cutler now that he has a decent O-line. My worry is the HORRIBE defense! I mean, the Bears, even through really bad years, always are known for defense but when you rate in the bottom 3 in the league for almost every stat, you're not accomplishing anything good. The Seahawks game exposed a lot. As of right now Seattle is the team to beat.



To be fair, the biggest issue with cultler is that he doesn't stay healthy. Anyways, week two, sunday night, a guaranteed victory for you


----------



## Joose

Good to send Dallas to their 5th winless preseason in history; especially since we only had like 2 or 3 starters in. 

The real season is almost here, gents!


----------



## pushpull7

Even though he's on my team, I don't care much for aldon smith, but that's ridiculous. 

Beat your wife unconscious......2 games....somehow that is no big deal. 

It's just because the 49ers are the most hated team in football. I guarantee you if it would have been dallass he'd have gotten much less.


----------



## Joose

Yeah, yet players who smoke a fvcking bowl get way worse punishments.

Matt Prater got 4 games for drinking a beer.

One of the classiest players in the NFL, Peyton Manning, gets fined $8k+ for "taunting" in a preseason game. 

Josh Gordon gets a 1 year suspension for smoking weed. 

Wtf


----------



## flexkill

Joose said:


> Yeah, yet players who smoke a fvcking bowl get way worse punishments.
> 
> Matt Prater got 4 games for drinking a beer.
> 
> One of the classiest players in the NFL, Peyton Manning, gets fined $8k+ for "taunting" in a preseason game.
> 
> Josh Gordon gets a 1 year suspension for smoking weed.
> 
> Wtf



While I do agree Ray Rice got off WAY to easy(He should have been suspended for the season at the very least!). Gordon and Prater didn't get those sanctions for drinking a beer or smoking a bowl...they got the horns because they were repeat offenders. Gordon is a fool, he reminds me of Adam "Pac-Man" Jones, he just doesn't seem to get it.


----------



## Joose

flexkill said:


> While I do agree Ray Rice got off WAY to easy(He should have been suspended for the season at the very least!). Gordon and Prater didn't get those sanctions for drinking a beer or smoking a bowl...they got the horns because they were repeat offenders. Gordon is a fool, he reminds me of Adam "Pac-Man" Jones, he just doesn't seem to get it.



They could repeat those offenses 10 times and it won't compare to beating your wife.

I do agree that Gordon is a fool, so is Justin Blackmon.


----------



## Shawn

Terrelle Pryor released by Seattle Seahawks - NFL.com

At first, I was kinda letdown that they got such a steal with Terrell Pryor that he'd at least make the team as a 3rd QB but I feel as though he did cost us two games in the preseason (although he did have a couple nice plays during the preseason) and BJ Daniels outplayed him. I thought Tavaris Jackson played poorly the last preseason game but I'm still a fan of him and he's firmly entrenched at number 2. I still liked the idea of Pryor being in the mix...

Oh well, I believe Terrell Pryor will find a team and I think he's a talented athlete but it seems a lot like how Tim Tebow was while his time in the NFL.....Maybe Pryor is doomed at QB and should consider another player position. I wish him the best.


----------



## Joose

Less than a week till kickoff! 

Need. Football. Now.


----------



## flexkill

Saints cut Champ Bailey's old ass and all our kickers? Haha guess it's nothing but 2 pointers this season.


----------



## Joose

I wish we had been able to keep Champ. Would've been great for him to finish his career with this season's Lombardi.


----------



## flexkill

Joose said:


> I wish we had been able to keep Champ. Would've been great for him to finish his career with this season's Lombardi.



Well, he said he wanted to win a SB and that's why he chose the Saints. We might sign him back after week 1, that way we don't have to pay him a guaranteed salary.


----------



## Shawn

Pretty cool~

Chiefs' Alex Smith finishing up four-year contract extension - NFL.com

I'm happy for Alex Smith, I feel he deserves it.


----------



## pushpull7

Wow, the suckey noners are the real-life thugs of the NFL. Makes richard sherman seem positively wonderful  I think I'll jump off the noners bandwagon and go over to the shehawks. I'll order my first name russle, last name wilson jersey tonight. I wonder if they even have any?

So, to recap the season:

SEA, GB, NO, and PHI will win their divisions. ARI and CHI will be wildcards.

DEN, CIN, NE, and IND will win their divisions, with SD and BAL being the wildcards of the AFC.

Championship games: IND @ DEN and PHI @ SEA. Den/sea win, seattle wins.


----------



## pushpull7

latest photo of the noners leaving camp.......


----------



## Joose

chrisharbin said:


> Wow, the suckey noners are the real-life thugs of the NFL. Makes richard sherman seem positively wonderful  I think I'll jump off the noners bandwagon and go over to the shehawks. I'll order my first name russle, last name wilson jersey tonight. I wonder if they even have any?
> 
> So, to recap the season:
> 
> SEA, GB, NO, and PHI will win their divisions. ARI and CHI will be wildcards.
> 
> DEN, CIN, NE, and IND will win their divisions, with SD and BAL being the wildcards of the AFC.
> 
> Championship games: IND @ DEN and PHI @ SEA. Den/sea SB, Denver wins.



Fixed.


----------



## MFB

Uh, did I miss some 49ers news that makes them out to be the NFL version of the Galactic Empire, cause currently I haven't read anything new to justify all this "Boourns" going on


----------



## pushpull7

Joose said:


> Fixed.



I wish! Wait, that goes against my turn to the dark side of seattle!


----------



## pushpull7

MFB said:


> Uh, did I miss some 49ers news that makes them out to be the NFL version of the Galactic Empire, cause currently I haven't read anything new to justify all this "Boourns" going on



You mean, you haven't kept up with the absolutely awful goings on with arrests and coaches wanting to leave/etc?

I'm a 49ers fan for over 40 years. I know of these things. It's the titanic!


----------



## Joose

chrisharbin said:


> I wish! Wait, that goes against my turn to the dark side of seattle!



It's Manning's season. Even if it requires rigging, the NFL will make it happen. And I'll enjoy every minute of it.


----------



## Shawn

chrisharbin said:


> Wow, the suckey noners are the real-life thugs of the NFL. Makes richard sherman seem positively wonderful  I think I'll jump off the noners bandwagon and go over to the shehawks. I'll order my first name russle, last name wilson jersey tonight. I wonder if they even have any?
> 
> So, to recap the season:
> 
> SEA, GB, NO, and PHI will win their divisions. ARI and CHI will be wildcards.
> 
> DEN, CIN, NE, and IND will win their divisions, with SD and BAL being the wildcards of the AFC.
> 
> Championship games: IND @ DEN and PHI @ SEA. Den/sea win, seattle wins.



Funny, most people I know think I got on the Seahawks bandwagon but I've been a fan since the 80s when I lived there. I want a Russell Wilson jersey myself but I got the SB Championship shirt/hat/dvd package instead. 

I agree with your outlook on this season but maybe Minnesota could get in too. The Eagles will have it easy to win their division as the defenses are atrocious, especially the Cowboys. 

I think San Diego will be a good team this year and they may give the Broncos a hard time....we shall see. I had Baltimore winning the AFC North but I like what i've seen from CIN in preseason. It's all on Andy Dalton, he has to play what he's worth.


----------



## Shawn

Joose said:


> It's Manning's season. Even if it requires rigging, the NFL will make it happen. And I'll enjoy every minute of it.



Manning knows what he has to do. I feel he's learned from the SB loss and he'll get it right with how hard he prepares himself and how he continues to master his craft. They did not miss a beat with Eric Decker gone and their defense is playing really well. Obviously it'll most likely come down to New England and Denver....should be an interesting game!


----------



## 3074326

Joose said:


> I wish we had been able to keep Champ. Would've been great for him to finish his career with this season's Lombardi.



If I'm Denver I sign him. Win/win. He's talented enough to play in the league, and he finishes his career in the place he became a HOFer.

Don't think it would hurt them to have Bailey around that secondary. Would be a good guy for Talib to learn from.


----------



## Shawn

3074326 said:


> If I'm Denver I sign him. Win/win. He's talented enough to play in the league, and he finishes his career in the place he became a HOFer.
> 
> Don't think it would hurt them to have Bailey around that secondary. Would be a good guy for Talib to learn from.



Kinda what Seattle did with Michael Robinson as well as Marcus Trufant and Sidney Rice. I agree, would be a shame if Denver won a SB without Champ Bailey. That is what happened to Marcus Trufant. After 10 years in Seattle, he goes to Jacksonville and Seattle wins a SB. He signed back with Seattle after the fact then retires as a Seahawks after 1 day.


----------



## flexkill

Shawn said:


> Kinda what Seattle did with Michael Robinson as well as Marcus Trufant and Sidney Rice. I agree, would be a shame if Denver won a SB without Champ Bailey. That is what happened to Marcus Trufant. After 10 years in Seattle, he goes to Jacksonville and Seattle wins a SB. He signed back with Seattle after the fact then retires as a Seahawks after 1 day.



Think about how much it would suck if Denver signed Champ back and then the Saints won the Superbowl... Ouch


----------



## flexkill

Time to stomp the falkuntz, can't wait!


----------



## pushpull7

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwn.

Who didn't predict THAT from happening? Hope you didn't bet on it if you thought GB had a chance. I was close. I said Seechickens 41, GB slackers 17 originally.


----------



## Joose

In one of my fantasy leagues, I'm against a guy who had Wilson, Seattle's D/ST, Hauschka and Lynch. 

I'm still projected to win, but not by nearly as much as I was prior to that game lol.


----------



## flexkill

.... you Seattle! Jesus, they look like last season all over again.


----------



## Shawn

flexkill said:


> Think about how much it would suck if Denver signed Champ back and then the Saints won the Superbowl... Ouch



Yep. Imagine that. 

What a game last night....I actually thought it'd be closer than what it was. The injuries to GB did not help but I still thought Aaron Rodgers made some great throws aside from being pressured. 


chrisharbin said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwn.
> 
> Who didn't predict THAT from happening? Hope you didn't bet on it if you thought GB had a chance. I was close. I said Seechickens 41, GB slackers 17 originally.



That was what Richard Sherman was doing all night as he had nothing come his way, am surprised he didn't do his signature yawn. Nice prediction by the way, mine was 24-20. 

Anyway, hope the 'Hawks can keep it up. Looking forward to it and looking forward to Sunday.


----------



## 3074326

Time for a Green Bay to stop dicking around and get Rodgers a real offensive line. Maybe change the defensive scheme too. Same problems every year since winning the title.


----------



## pushpull7

But GB will end up being a good team. They just ran into the shehawks. Besides, they lost to SF the last couple of years in the opener and ended up winning the division still. All hope is not lost (until the playoffs where the seechickens will crush you! Sorry)


----------



## flexkill

I have faith that the Saints CAN beat the Hawks, we just HAVE to make sure we get them in the Dome. No way we beat them in Centurylink.


----------



## Joose

I'm so excited for [email protected] Should be one hell of a fame. High scoring for sure.


----------



## flexkill

Joose said:


> I'm so excited for [email protected] Should be one hell of a fame. High scoring for sure.



The Colts are overrated.


----------



## Joose

flexkill said:


> The Colts are overrated.



You think so? I don't. I mean, maybe very slightly, but they're a very solid team.

That said, I hope we fvcking crush them.


----------



## Joose

Gettin' to be that time! 8:30 is too far away.

Now, which one to piss off all the Panthers and Titans fans here with? Gotta be Manning, I'd think.


----------



## flexkill

.... you Atlanta!


----------



## Joose

Wtf is going on today? My fantasy teams are looking terrible!


----------



## tedtan

The Texans and the Skins both looked bad on offense today. Hopefully that's not a sign of things to come for the Texans (though I'm pretty sure it is given the Texans history).

Based on the highlights I've seen, the falcons played well, but they definitely got lucky, too. The Saints should have won that game.

And love 'em or hate 'em, the Niners look like they're on fire in Dallas based on just their first couple of possessions.


EDIT: In fairness, I should also point out that the Cowboys are playing like sh_i_t today, too.


----------



## pushpull7

Niners are the most hated team in football, so I'm used to the hate 

Ok, so, I didn't see THAT coming. Really pissed about flags, the kicker missing a chip-shot and the fact that they couldn't score in the second half. And the body bags 

Pleasantly surprised about the ATL, BUF. 

Pissed JAX didn't keep going. PHI is still a scary team.

Hey, we have the pony bowl tonight!  Hope IND wins, but I'm pretty sure it's going to be DEN by a few touchdowns.


----------



## Joose

Keep it up, Denver! Julius Thomas with the hat trick!

Edit: Talk about Indy making it interesting at the end! That got WAY too close for comfort.

Oh, Peyton now has a win against every NFL team.


----------



## MFB

I'm surprised how much Indy came back, it was 24-0 at the end of the 2nd quarter if memory serves correct, so to come back and only lose by one TD isn't bad. The Pats losing to the Dolphins however? Unforgivable.


----------



## 3074326

Officials in the SF/Dallas game need to be reviewed by the league. Some downright disgraceful calls in the second half of that game.


----------



## pushpull7

I've been a noners fan for 40 years.......I'm used to it. Get out your tin-foil hats and break out the van with the ham radio.......it's a conspiracy against the niners.


----------



## 3074326

chrisharbin said:


> I've been a noners fan for 40 years.......I'm used to it. Get out your tin-foil hats and break out the van with the ham radio.......it's a conspiracy against the niners.



Are you referring to my post?

I hope you weren't because *all* of the calls I was referring to helped Dallas.


----------



## pushpull7

Exactly. The refs have had it in for the 49ers dating back decades.

We're saying the same thing


----------



## Joose

MFB said:


> I'm surprised how much Indy came back, it was 24-0 at the end of the 2nd quarter if memory serves correct, so to come back and only lose by one TD isn't bad. The Pats losing to the Dolphins however? Unforgivable.



It was like their defensive coordinator said, "All but 2 of you, go straight for Manning and no one else; because damn they were comin' in hot on every play. Denver was getting worked in the 4th quarter. But 3 sacks, 1.5 of which were Ware; Moore had 2 INT's. We absolutely crushed in the first half. Didn't look like we really slowed down in the 2nd half, but the Colts turned it up.


----------



## 3074326

chrisharbin said:


> Exactly. The refs have had it in for the 49ers dating back decades.
> 
> We're saying the same thing



Misread it. Haha

Some of those calls man.

And I'm annoyed by how much applause the Ravens are getting for cutting Rice now. The video just showed what we already knew. He should've been cut long ago.


----------



## pushpull7

Yeah, I dunno how kosher it is to talk about that here but that dude is exactly what I expect from punks. We've got our own wife beater and I'm pretty upset he was allowed to play......due process or not.

The thing is it shows how f......ed up the legal process is with all these slimy people. Shows that because he's a "popular" guy, he almost got away with it so to speak. Like I said, I'm not sure how deep we are allowed to take this rabbit hole so I'll leave it there.

@tonights games: I'll go DET/SD.


----------



## Shawn

I picked Detroit too and so far they are winning. 

Good games yesterday and last night's game was all Denver. I was actually not surprised Indy came back as Luck has done it before but it wasn't enough to win. Congrats to Denver. Them as well as the Seahawks look the most dangerous so far. 

Couldn't believe NO lost. Was really surprised how well Matt Ryan and the Atlanta Falcons played though. Was also a little surprised Miami pulled it off and they looked pretty strong imo, tough loss for the Pats though. 

Anyway, I picked Arizona but I have a feeling SD could win tonight....we'll see.


----------



## pushpull7

Well, they took almost everything eli had away with retirements, free agency, injuries and OC. He's just not THAT kinda quarterback imho.


----------



## pushpull7

phyllis phyllis phyllis........don't you understand anything? 

Mostly boring first half, better second half.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

I just love seeing a furious Phil Rivers . Too awesome.


----------



## pushpull7

Not a phyllis fan. But the crudinals are in my division. 

Ugggggggg, @ first game: I don't care how good he is, I hate golden tater.


----------



## Shawn

I went 7-9 in my picks this week....just awful. I did 14-2 last year in week 1, horrible compared to last year....it also marks the first losing week I've ever had (last year I went 8-8 a couple times)....strange 1st week of football. 

About Ray Rice, was a huge fan of him but not so much after watching the video of him punching his wife, just in complete awe. I wonder if he'll ever get another chance in the nfl as some analysts think he will. But just terrible what he did. 

Anxious for next week and hopefully I'll do better on my pics. I just the 'Hawks can win on the road against San Diego Chargers who are coming off a loss.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Got to hand it to R.G.1 (the commish), he waited too long to act properly, but now he got it right on the Ray Rice deal.
He really didn't have any choice now that the video is out. I don't believe him that this was the first time he'd seen the complete elevator video, but who knows.
They do protect their stars as much as possible but on things like this they have to pacify public opinion, or at least football fan opinion.

I'm not so sure he will get picked up by a team if he ends up serving a 1 or 2yr suspension. 
By that time he'll be 30-ish and unlikely (IMO) to produce feature-back numbers.
Last year he averaged only 3.1yds/carry, although 59rec. is never a bad season for a back, even if they were all checkdowns with absolutely no Y.A.C.. .
Anyways, for a little guy who really depends on quickness, 30yrs. old with that video in your resume ,.




edit; And what the hell is up with him not getting criminal assault? So a guy can K.O. a women now and simply seek "treatment" to avoid a conviction?


----------



## pushpull7

Lot's of .ay rice jerseys in the stands tonight. Way to stay classy!


----------



## Joose

Always good to see Rapistberger and the Steelers lose.


----------



## pushpull7

Yeah...........I know what you mean to a certain extent. But you have to understand, the puttsburg squeelers have lost the noners like 2 times in the last 40 years.......the wavens own us (plus I hate steve smith) so I have a tendency to wish they would have won.

Bored now with the wavens/puttsburg "rivalry" and the joint cbs/nfl channel thursday night bullocks.


----------



## 3074326

Why bored with football on Thursday night? That's an extra game per week I wouldn't be able to see normally and I'm on board with that 110%.


----------



## pushpull7

Well I was partially talking about that particular game (that was boring) but also the whole cbs/nfl channel mishmash thing.....too much pageantry. 

Tired of irvin, peon, and guys like that getting even MORE press time. I already try not to watch the nfl channel because of the ghastly cast they have.


----------



## Joose

I find that I don't really mind any of the NFL Network's cast members, nor do I mind ESPN's football guys. I don't watch much of either; mainly just post-game stuff and Fantasy shows on Sunday mornings. I only watch the NFL and auto racing, so I'm not on those channels very often anyway.

NFL RedZone is the best channel ever though. No commercials, quick updates and rarely do they miss a TD and have to show a clip. The only thing I miss about DirectTV is Andrew Siciliano being the host on RedZone; dude is hilariously, brutally honest in his opinions and it cracks me up.


----------



## 3074326

chrisharbin said:


> Well I was partially talking about that particular game (that was boring) but also the whole cbs/nfl channel mishmash thing.....too much pageantry.
> 
> Tired of irvin, peon, and guys like that getting even MORE press time. I already try not to watch the nfl channel because of the ghastly cast they have.



Fair enough. The pageantry is over the top. The opening game last week was insane with how much crap they had going on.

I like some guys on NFLN, but the ones you mentioned are annoying. MNF has my favorite crew, mostly because of Al Michaels. ESPN is a joke and I watch it as little as possible.


----------



## pushpull7

You mean SNF? Yeah, I like Michaels....I got a really bad feeling I'll be watching very little of him sunday night  I like Berman and chucky too though.

BTB, I see brian bill-ICK has taken over for baldy's spot on playbook and there is no more afc/nfc.  That was my favorite show to watch....I looked forward to it


----------



## pushpull7

Joose said:


> I find that I don't really mind any of the NFL Network's cast members, nor do I mind ESPN's football guys. I don't watch much of either; mainly just post-game stuff and Fantasy shows on Sunday mornings. I only watch the NFL and auto racing, so I'm not on those channels very often anyway.
> 
> NFL RedZone is the best channel ever though. No commercials, quick updates and rarely do they miss a TD and have to show a clip. The only thing I miss about DirectTV is Andrew Siciliano being the host on RedZone; dude is hilariously, brutally honest in his opinions and it cracks me up.



I like Siciliano ok. I never watched red zone much though. I have sunday ticket so I'm usually too busy just flipping around games.


----------



## pushpull7

ADRIAN PETERSON COME ON DOWN!!!!!! You're the next contestant on "the I beat up my kid is right!"


----------



## 3074326

chrisharbin said:


> You mean SNF? Yeah, I like Michaels....I got a really bad feeling I'll be watching very little of him sunday night  I like Berman and chucky too though.



Yeah, SNF. I like Chucky and Tirico more than most others, sometimes Tirico gets on my nerves though. Gruden is the man.


----------



## Joose

Gruden should still be coaching. He calls just about everything before it happens; the man knows his shit.


----------



## Joose

Finally got around to putting this season's decal on:






Go Broncos! Destroy the Queefs!


----------



## 3074326

How about those Browns!


----------



## Shawn

Great win for the Browns. I watched the Pats/Vikings game and flipped back and forth to the Giants/Cards game and was impressed with how well Drew Stanton played considering how it had been 4 years since he's played. The Giants just kept beating themselves, they could've easily taken advantage of The Cardinals' situation and win the game but they couldn't stop beating themselves. 

I didn't get to watch the 'Skins game but I have always liked Kirk Cousins and it sucks to see RG III leave the game with an injury but IMO, Kirk could be their guy to ultimately take them far. Cam Newton played well coming back from injury and congrats to the Bills. So far got that one wrong along with the Saints/Browns game.

Anyway, I hope the 'Hawks can pull this win as the Cards are 2-0 and the 49ers should win as well and although I picked the Bucs to beat the Rams, wouldn't want to see the Rams get a win which would mean that all teams in the NFC west get wins. So, Go Hawks! Beat then Bolts!


----------



## Shawn

Damn, tough road loss for Seattle, so they go 1-1. Somehow I knew they'd lose this one.


----------



## 3074326

Only thing bad about Seattle losing is that it wasn't on for me to watch. Haha


----------



## Dominoes282

I got one word: Flags


----------



## pushpull7

3074326 said:


> Only thing bad about Seattle losing is that it wasn't on for me to watch. Haha



I got to see it. It was a treat. 

Yets loose, nice. Awwww rexy, what's wrong??? 
Brownies!!!!!!! Didn't see that coming

Unfortunately, I think it's going to be a double-dose of loosing in the bay (the SF giants lost again..... )

Oh yeah, how bout houston???? Of course, they went 2-0 last year


----------



## pushpull7

Oh yeah, I forgot about that harvin thing. Now, tell me again that the refs don't give the seachickens a WIDE birth?


----------



## Joose

I'm just happy to see Denver's defense stepping up when it matters most. Couldn't say that at all last season. 

Now I just need SF's defense to really put the hurt on Chicago so that I win in Fantasy.


----------



## pushpull7

kaperknuck..........knuckin' it up







BTW, could we have some more flags please? I haven't seen enough flags


----------



## pushpull7

Well, sarcasm or not, I got my wish about the flags :roll:


----------



## 3074326

The flags are getting out of hand. If I hear illegal contact one more time I might just stick to hockey this year. What a joke.


----------



## pushpull7

Hey, I heard kaperknuck just threw ANOTHER interception 



If you are going to be an elite quarterback, you have to play better than that. Of course pencil neck was braggin' up on him when he threw the 2nd one and I'm like "shut up collingsworth!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you'll jinx it!!!!!!!"

Sure enough 

Cutler woke up from his nap and capitalized which is what you should do.


----------



## Ralyks

Buffalo is currently in first for the AFC East.... I give it another 20 minutes before that changes.


----------



## tedtan

chrisharbin said:


> Oh yeah, how bout houston???? Of course, they went 2-0 last year



Hey, at least we're guaranteed that our record won't be worse than last year! 

Actually, I'm liking what I'm seeing from their offense this year, which is where we failed miserably last year. Granted we haven't faced a top defense yet, so the real test remains to be seen, but it's a definite improvement over last year. And so far, Fitzpatrick hasn't been sacked or thrown an interception (Shaub's specialties last year), so that's a good sign.


----------



## Shawn

Wow....Colts are 0-2, nice win for Philly. I went 9-7 this week in my picks, 16-16 thus far. It's getting tougher and tougher. I hope it's a better week next week. Seattle hosts Denver, gonna be a crazy battle. Go Hawks!


----------



## pushpull7

tedtan said:


> Hey, at least we're guaranteed that our record won't be worse than last year!
> 
> Actually, I'm liking what I'm seeing from their offense this year, which is where we failed miserably last year. Granted we haven't faced a top defense yet, so the real test remains to be seen, but it's a definite improvement over last year. And so far, Fitzpatrick hasn't been sacked or thrown an interception (Shaub's specialties last year), so that's a good sign.



More power to ya. Hey, you totally own first place. There is always one team that goes from worst to first......2 weeks in I think you have BY FAR the best chance!


----------



## pushpull7

This just in, kaperknuck just threw ANOTHER pick! And he fumbled at the same time!

....Tonights game was brought to you the NFL referee committee, ....ing up the nfl one game at a time.


----------



## Shawn

Thought this was interesting~

San Diego Chargers offer blueprint for beating Seattle Seahawks - NFL.com

After watching the recap of the game including some of the player's interviews in the locker room as well as Pete Carroll and Russell Wilson's press conference, I am confident that they will fix their mistakes. But to the Charger's credit, they played really well and Phillip Rivers along with Gates had an impressive game. Rivers is really good at creating those manageable 3rd downs and they had the ball for about 42 minutes of the game, something they are good at doing as well. So I think any team can adjust after a loss and I surely hope the Hawks can, I think they'll be fine. We'll see....


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Holy hellwhore!!!! NFL getting a new team in mid-season!!!
The Birmingham Beaters just signed a slew of heavy-handed running backs today.
GM Barry Backhand says hopes are high in the next few days to swat out some good deals on potential lock-m-up corners and smash-mouth backers.
As Beaters coach Moe Chokeholds put it " The League office really "got it right" with the new expansion", and then adding, "deals like these are almost criminal".


----------



## pushpull7

You know.......I thought TB might be a much improved team this year........

wow, I was wrong.


----------



## Joose

Of course I'm against Matt Ryan and Julio Jones in Fantasy. Goddamnit. Slow down, Atlanta!


----------



## Shawn

Embarrassing night for TB thus far. I feel bad for Lovie Smith who I think is a great coach but his team is not playing well and this game is a blowout. I picked Atlanta but was expecting a good, close game. Crazy! 

Congrats to Devin Hester for breaking Sanders' record though.


----------



## pushpull7

Indeed. Wish he would have come up with something more original than the .ion dance though. Should have made it his own (plus he got flagged!  )


----------



## pushpull7

Here's the bottom line.........money. As long as the cash-cow is cashing, this is all just babbly nonsense. (we know he doesn't care about people causing crime...micheal vick) But, if the cash is deferred, UH OH! Then the owners will be up in arms and he'll be gone. 

Until then, enjoy the game and forget the bunk. He's not going to do ANYTHING other than keep f....ing up.


----------



## Joose

Why do people still bring up Michael Vick? Dude aided in some dog killing, and served his full sentence for it.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Vick's worst crime was quite possibly his performance these last two seasons .

Never know though, later this year after some defenses get banged up, a well rested/healed Vick (if called upon) might come back in and light it up again.
I still remember that Monday night game 4 years ago when he had that amazing showing.
http://espn.go.com/nfl/feature/mome.../inside-moment-time-michael-vick-game-century


----------



## pushpull7

The reason I brought up vick was that they left the door open and the seat warm for him when he got out of prison. BTW, in case someone doesn't know the truth, what he went to prison for was running A FELONY gambling ring. The law didn't really care about the dogs (neither did anyone else apparently) 

My point was that anyone can .... up as badly as they want. The NFL KNEW vick would make them money coming back in, and did. 100million (again) to be an average qb, but he gets people talking.......mo money.....mo money........mo money.....


----------



## pushpull7

TRENCHLORD said:


> Vick's worst crime was quite possibly his performance these last two seasons .
> 
> Never know though, later this year after some defenses get banged up, a well rested/healed Vick (if called upon) might come back in and light it up again.
> I still remember that Monday night game 4 years ago when he had that amazing showing.
> Inside a Moment in Time - Michael Vick - Game of the Century - ESPN



That one game got people talking mvp 

I think maybe people should have pumped the brakes a bit.


----------



## pushpull7

So picks tomorrow

CAR over PIT. I don't think PIT is good enough offensively. 
ARI over SF. Best run defense, vs knuck knuck. Good luck SF
SD over BUF. Though I'd like to be wrong
SEA over DEN. Again, I'd like to be wrong, but I think the seachickens are gonna be mad/loud/and dominant. 
CIN over TN. Nuff said
GB over DET. But I'm not convinced DET can't pull off the upset.
IND over JAX. Battle of the winless. I'll go with the better QB.
NE over OAK. I mean, really? 
MIA over KC. KC, 0-3? bummer dude.
BAL over CLE. I think CLE could pull the upset, but won't.
DAL over STL. Just like last year....blowout.
HOU over NYG. NYG just don't have a team this year
NO over MIN. For more reasons than I can list
PHI over WAS. PHI is the most interesting team this year. They were handed the game but I'm not convinced cousins is able to pull the upset.
NYJ over CHI (monday). SF gave that game away (sorry CHI fans) and though I wouldn't be surprised at all if "da bears" won, I don't think I'm lucky enough for unsexy rexy to get yet another loss.

I'ma tie one on tonight......so won't be awake for the early games likely


----------



## Joose

^My only changes to that list...

Denver over Seattle, I think we'll pull it off.
SF over Arizona
Chicago over NYJ
Cleveland over Baltimore


----------



## MFB

This NE/OAK game has been pretty lackluster - which is sadly too much of a compliment for our offense. Brady can only make a pass to Edelman, Ridley is the only one who can run and Gronk comes in to cherry pick TDs like the NFLs Ovechkin.

Edit: of course now the Pats offensive is tearing it up with a pass to Gronk, then a run by Vereen, and a solid bomb to LaFell. If they keep working like this then we'll be OK.


----------



## pushpull7

I'm wrong on 2 so far. Very surprised that the kittens beat the pokers. Also very surprised that the giants handled the texans as well as they did.


----------



## Joose

Well fought, Denver. 

But damnit...


----------



## Shawn

What a fantastic game! Am happy the Seahawks won but props to Denver for rallying, their defense played really well and I have no finger nails left. 

Another great game was the Skins/Eagles game, was watching that and Pats/Raiders. I have to say Kirk Cousins is playing well and I thought Nick Foles played well too. Nice to see the Eagles undefeated and also the Cardinals, although I picked SF, good to see them knock off the 49ers. 

Watching Carolina and Pittsburgh right now. I picked Carolina and I hope it's a great game.

Go Hawks!


----------



## Shawn

chrisharbin said:


> I'm wrong on 2 so far. Very surprised that the kittens beat the pokers. Also very surprised that the giants handled the texans as well as they did.



Those are the 2 games I've gotten wrong so far as well. 

Good win for the Lions and nice to see the Giants get their first win.


----------



## pushpull7

So, bad football day.......is bad 

PIT and MIA have to be added to my wrong column.


----------



## pushpull7

So I need a new team because the 40dopers are (word I can't say, but we do have emoticons for it) 

Can't do seattle. Can't do it. Can't root for richard "d..k" sherman, can't stand mighty mouse, can't stand pete carol and his fu..ing gum. Can't do it.

Bored with Denver (for obvious reasons) Nope, must search harder.

I'd love to be an Indy fan. Yeah, I'll think about it...... (checkmark added)

Can't do philly. I just don't like tositodo kelly. He just irritates me. Still, I like Foles. I'll route for them this week.

Arizona? No.......they had kurt whiner. I hate kurt whiner......sorry.

I like pittsburgh kinda, but they that the two pot-heads, overrated hair boy, and the rapist. No, sorry.

Cincinnati? Yeah, I might be able to get on board with that. Go cincy! (always did enjoy visiting cincy!)

Hate the wavens. Hate steve smith. no.

Carolina? eeeeehhhhh, well............no.........I don't think so. Good try though.

The ATL? Yeah. Maybe. I like Matty Ice. I do the Julio.......I like roddy white....not probably, but possible.

Dallass? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. No

Can't do san diego. Not a philyis fan.

Da bears. No, never liked culter. Always looks like he needs a naptime. 

Who did I miss? Everyone else either sucks or are going to suck. I need a winner. But then that leads back to seattle.....doesn't it........UGGGGGGGGGGG.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

chrisharbin said:


> So I need a new team because the 40dopers are (word I can't say, but we do have emoticons for it)
> 
> Can't do seattle. Can't do it. Can't root for richard "d..k" sherman, can't stand mighty mouse, can't stand pete carol and his fu..ing gum. Can't do it.
> 
> Bored with Denver (for obvious reasons) Nope, must search harder.
> 
> I'd love to be an Indy fan. Yeah, I'll think about it...... (checkmark added)
> 
> Can't do philly. I just don't like tositodo kelly. He just irritates me. Still, I like Foles. I'll route for them this week.
> 
> Arizona? No.......they had kurt whiner. I hate kurt whiner......sorry.
> 
> I like pittsburgh kinda, but they that the two pot-heads, overrated hair boy, and the rapist. No, sorry.
> 
> Cincinnati? Yeah, I might be able to get on board with that. Go cincy! (always did enjoy visiting cincy!)
> 
> Hate the wavens. Hate steve smith. no.
> 
> Carolina? eeeeehhhhh, well............no.........I don't think so. Good try though.
> 
> The ATL? Yeah. Maybe. I like Matty Ice. I do the Julio.......I like roddy white....not probably, but possible.
> 
> Dallass? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. No
> 
> Can't do san diego. Not a philyis fan.
> 
> Da bears. No, never liked culter. Always looks like he needs a naptime.
> 
> Who did I miss? Everyone else either sucks or are going to suck. I need a winner. But then that leads back to seattle.....doesn't it........UGGGGGGGGGGG.




As a Bear man the topic of "alternate team" comes up just about every year.
I'm going with K.C. this year. If they can make the playoffs I'll consider it a good season. Alex Jones has been playing well and he doesn't often lose games by his mistakes, so if the defense has a good year I think they'll be in the playoff hunt.


----------



## Joose

How about.... stick with your team? 

Not once have I ever even toyed with the thought of pulling for anyone but Denver.

Switching teams, 2nd teams, I just do not understand all of that. Rocked my Denver gear through Elway, Griese, Plummer, Cutler, Orton, Tebow and now Manning.


----------



## pushpull7

Do you mean Alex Smith?


----------



## TRENCHLORD

chrisharbin said:


> Do you mean Alex Smith?



Yes , sorry bout that Alex. Yesterday was a long day. (It's a conspiracy!!!!, aaaaaaahhhhhhh!!!!)


I wouldn't say having another team means one is not sticking with the first team, it just makes it more interesting for all the other games to have other teams you like and other teams to hate.
Bears are my home team, but I've always been a Denver and K.C. liker (licker). Just to make it interesting for myself I'm going with K.C. in the head to head matchups w/ Denver this year (yeah I know i'm one down already).

I have more "want to see them fail" teams than ever this season.
Cowgirls, 69'rs, Puckers, Seahacks, ect..... such a hater these days.


----------



## pushpull7

lolz........69'ers........


----------



## Shawn

chrisharbin said:


> So I need a new team because the 40dopers are (word I can't say, but we do have emoticons for it)
> 
> Can't do seattle. Can't do it. Can't root for richard "d..k" sherman, can't stand mighty mouse, can't stand pete carol and his fu..ing gum. Can't do it.



 "Mighty Mouse"? That is so ignorant. Dude does a lot for the city of Seattle's youth, including the children's hospital and the dude studies hard and makes plays and is only going to get better. I swear, the better he gets, the more haters hate, like Pete Prisco from cbs sports who now is starting to show a little bit of praise for him. I get it, it's typical of a 49ers fan to hate on Seattle but you can't be that ignorant. It's fans like you that give other fans a bad name. Maybe some 49er fans would be glad to see you switch but personally, you should stick with your team through thick and thin, be a classy fan.


----------



## flexkill

Shawn said:


> "Mighty Mouse"? That is so ignorant. Dude does a lot for the city of Seattle's youth, including the children's hospital and the dude studies hard and makes plays and is only going to get better. I swear, the better he gets, the more haters hate, like Pete Prisco from cbs sports who now is starting to show a little bit of praise for him. I get it, it's typical of a 49ers fan to hate on Seattle but you can't be that ignorant. It's fans like you that give other fans a bad name. Maybe some 49er fans would be glad to see you switch but personally, you should stick with your team through thick and thin, be a classy fan.



Pete Carroll does have the most punchable face in football.....just sayin'


----------



## Joose

Shawn said:


> you should stick with your team through thick and thin, be a classy fan.


----------



## MFB

chrisharbin said:


> So I need a new team because the 40dopers are (word I can't say, but we do have emoticons for it).



Don't worry, I'm a 49ers AND Pats fan, imagine how I'm looking this season 

I've given up on the 9ers lately since Capernick went downhill and hard, and the Pats? Well, see my comment from their game on Sunday vs. Oakland as to how "riveting" that was.


----------



## pushpull7

MFB said:


> Don't worry, I'm a 49ers AND Pats fan, imagine how I'm looking this season
> 
> I've given up on the 9ers lately since Capernick went downhill and hard, and the Pats? Well, see my comment from their game on Sunday vs. Oakland as to how "riveting" that was.



Hey, 49er's D played well today. May not win another game all year but they did a couple of thing diff:

They scored in the second half
They ran the ball
They won in their stadium
They survived special teams misery

Still, the eagles shouldn't hang their heads. They are a good team.


----------



## pushpull7

Shawn said:


> "Mighty Mouse"? That is so ignorant. Dude does a lot for the city of Seattle's youth, including the children's hospital and the dude studies hard and makes plays and is only going to get better. I swear, the better he gets, the more haters hate, like Pete Prisco from cbs sports who now is starting to show a little bit of praise for him. I get it, it's typical of a 49ers fan to hate on Seattle but you can't be that ignorant. It's fans like you that give other fans a bad name. Maybe some 49er fans would be glad to see you switch but personally, you should stick with your team through thick and thin, be a classy fan.



Relax, I have nicks for everyone. I mean, it's not like I'm saying he isn't any good. In fact, if I was to take one player to start a team, it would be him.

And it's called sports banter  I make fun of all the teams equally


----------



## pushpull7

Bridgewater, plays well, get's hurt. Not a vikings fan but feel bad. Really surprised about the ATL. 

Congratulations to Tampa Bay! Oy, but those steelers......

Raiders need to shake things up. This is beyond bad.


----------



## pushpull7

Looks like a long night for saints fans


----------



## Shawn

Damn, Cowboys are killing it. They're playing very well. Nice way to finish the first half.


----------



## Shawn

chrisharbin said:


> Bridgewater, plays well, get's hurt. Not a vikings fan but feel bad. Really surprised about the ATL.
> 
> Congratulations to Tampa Bay! Oy, but those steelers......
> 
> Raiders need to shake things up. This is beyond bad.



I've always thought Mike Glennon was the better option at QB for the Bucs as he played well last year and should remain the starter imo. I always think back to how well he played in Seattle until the 'Hawks fought their way back. Like Wilson, Glennon played at NC State and Wilson has a lot of respect for him. Great first win for him and the Bucs and I'm especially happy for Lovie Smith although I got the pick wrong....as well as Atlanta. 

I also picked the Saints and Pats. It looks like I might get this one wrong tonight though. 

A good and much needed win for the 49ers though. Their defense played fantastic and they completely shut down the Eagles' running game to the point where they wouldn't even attempt to run the ball in the end zone with 2 attempts. Good job by their defense and Frank Gore had a great game too.

So now the Bengals and Cards remain undefeated but it'll be interesting to see how long.


----------



## Joose

^I think it will just be Cincy after next week.


----------



## pushpull7

Shawn said:


> I've always thought Mike Glennon was the better option at QB for the Bucs as he played well last year and should remain the starter imo. I always think back to how well he played in Seattle until the 'Hawks fought their way back. Like Wilson, Glennon played at NC State and Wilson has a lot of respect for him. Great first win for him and the Bucs and I'm especially happy for Lovie Smith although I got the pick wrong....as well as Atlanta.
> 
> I also picked the Saints and Pats. It looks like I might get this one wrong tonight though.
> 
> A good and much needed win for the 49ers though. Their defense played fantastic and they completely shut down the Eagles' running game to the point where they wouldn't even attempt to run the ball in the end zone with 2 attempts. Good job by their defense and Frank Gore had a great game too.
> 
> So now the Bengals and Cards remain undefeated but it'll be interesting to see how long.



I too like Glennon and thought he'd be the logical choice for starter. Rocky start, picked up nicely.

@3-0: I suspect not long. Gack.....another season that the flamingo club get's to pop the cork!


----------



## pushpull7

Joose said:


> ^I think it will just be Cincy after next week.



Orly? You may be right but AZ is sneaky good.


----------



## flexkill

Saints season is over. We look like a hot mess. Brees can't throw the deep ball anymore, Sean Payton's once innovative offense is stale and has been figured out, and Rob Ryan looks like he ate our defensive playbooks for lunch. 

I knew this day was coming but it isn't making it any easier. It's starting to look like it might be time to start looking for Drew's replacement.


----------



## pushpull7

You guys are one game back. I wouldn't lose faith yet.


----------



## pushpull7

So dallass thinks they are something special eh? We'll see. Irvin has been tokin' the crack pipe again......unstoppable? Really? Wow, talk about homer homering


----------



## Preacher

Was in London yesterday for the Raiders V Dolphins game. In my raiders gear.

... embarrassing is all I can say really. My wife came with me and flat out said she was supporting the Dolphins because she didn't want to be the losing team after Q1 lol. TO be fair to the Dolphins as well, they played well, or rather the Raiders were so bad they made the Dolphins look amazing.


----------



## lemeker

Anyone else think the officiating in these games lately have been horrendous? They are ruining games imo. Watching the first half of the Bears/Packers game, was almost comical. Still, doesn't excuse the 2nd half collapse from the Bears, but a call for piling on? To be fair, the call on the Packers guy for hitting Cutler's helmet.....wow, didn't know that was worth of a penalty......

C'mon guys it's football, isn't it supposed to be a contact sport.....


----------



## pushpull7

I hate it. TICKY TACKY calls all the time........then obvious stuff? Nope. There was another call in the noners game yesterday that didn't make any sense. There was obvious holding by the eagles (shirt jersey pulled) and we thought that was the flag. But they called the offense and everyone is like "what?" 

But I'm tired of the flags......just let 'em play.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Yeah I can see the future of officiating for the NFL.
Refs make a "preliminary call", TV broadcasters quickly show the replay from the appropriate angles, we all have 30 seconds to text in our judgments (yes/no), then the lead official simply announces the results and assigns the penalty yardage. All in the name of fan interaction.


----------



## pushpull7

Kyle Orton named starter and EJ benched.

Desperate move imho. I'm not sure they watched the tape on Orton before they made that decision


----------



## pushpull7

Holy crap, the noners are gonna get their asses whipped next week!


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Good night to have the Chiefs as an alternate team ., and yesterdays Bear game sure demonstrated once again why Cutler will never take them/us to the promised land.


----------



## Shawn

Tough loss for the Patriots....Chiefs took care of business. Not surprised but I did get the pick wrong. 9-4 this week. 


No surprise here as well~
http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap3000000403246/article/raiders-fire-dennis-allen-after-twoplus-seasons


----------



## pushpull7

lolz, you beat me to it.

The bad news is he's the least of their problems. That GM has got to go. He's been abysmal.


----------



## MassNecrophagia

Being a Vikings fan, I don't understand how people can nearly abandon their teams after 1 or 2 bad games. 

I also don't understand how the Vikings get shit on by any and everyone whether they win or lose. 

But, whatever. I live in AZ, and it will give me great pleasure to see the Cardinals lose. Cardinals fans are _the ....ing worst_.


----------



## pushpull7

I guess that was kinda at me. Well, I stuck through decades of good time and bad times, but the organization as a whole seems at odds with my moral compass. The arrests, the nonsense, kaperknuck and his handling of the media, the whole hardballs saga of if he was going to Cleavland of if there is some kinda rift between him and the organization. It gets old, it's not about the losing...I've stuck by them through that. You know that there is a bunch of bullshit going on. 

But mostly it's just talk.


----------



## Joose

Kaepernick is a douche. He's one of those people I just wanna punch right in the nose; and I am _not_ a violent person.


----------



## pushpull7

I know you keep saying that but considering that sheattle beat down on you guys and richard has such a colorful way of rubbing it in, I'd think you'd be more pissed at him.

It's like my dad. Pittsburgh has never had the niners number. They've never been the arch-enemy that dallass has, but he'd hope dallass wins in that superbowl. People are strange.....including me


----------



## Joose

^Who, me? I mean, that game went into OT; coin toss winner was gonna win that game. 

Sherman is kinda funny, in my opinion. He's a character. 

Kaep? Just a douchebag.


----------



## pushpull7

GB starting to look like a contender again. Didn't MIN run all over the place last week? Didn't even seem like they tried here.


----------



## flexkill

This season is ....ed! Byrd just got put on IR.


----------



## lewstherin006

flexkill said:


> This season is ....ed! Byrd just got put on IR.



Wellllllllll shitttt.


----------



## Joose

It's a weird season so far, it really is.. 

Seriously, watch Bortles take the Jags to the AFC Championship game or some shit.


----------



## pushpull7

I dunno that the season is over though. I mean that division isn't very good. 

One thing is for sure, they'll kick the 49ers ass up and down the field.


----------



## Ralyks

chrisharbin said:


> Kyle Orton named starter and EJ benched.
> 
> Desperate move imho. I'm not sure they watched the tape on Orton before they made that decision


 
They didn't have to. They watched the tape on EJ.
I'm sort of ok with the move. At the least, Orton at least can command a pro-level offense, and can probably do a better job of getting the ball into Sammy Watkins hands, which is key for the offense. Heck, probably getting the ball into Robert Woods hands more consistently would make a huge difference too.


----------



## pushpull7

Well, I hope it works out


----------



## Shawn

Nice blocked punt, 10 yd return TD for ex-Seattle Seahawks Free Safety, Chris Maragos, Eagles looking good and I hope they finish strong against the Rams as I picked them. Also picked the Giants as well as the Colts as I'm flipping through these games, it's hard for me to stick with one game as they're all good games. Hope Chicago can pull it off in Carolina and I hope the Saints can beat TB as well. 


I can't wait for tonight.....I think Arizona will get their first loss and I'm hoping Seattle will knock off the 'Skins as they are favored, it could be a trap game but I'm hoping they can win this one on the road.


----------



## pushpull7

Not a trap game. 

God, another week of hearing people talk about how great the dallass cowgirls are. They haven't played anyone yet


----------



## pushpull7

I was just thinking that bradshaw would probably fumble there (headslap)


----------



## Joose

Congrats to Peyton on his 500th TD pass! And he got that done 49 games quicker than the only other QB to hit 500, Brett Favre.

And now 501.

Edit: And how about that 86 yard catch and run to Demaryius for #502?


----------



## pushpull7

Payton is class in an NFL that has so little.


----------



## Joose

chrisharbin said:


> Peyton is class in an NFL that has so little.



The classiest.


----------



## pushpull7

Well, it wasn't easy but it's a W. 

Maybe it's not just the quarterback that is the problem with the jets?


----------



## Joose

^Well, the Broncos travel to the Jets next week; I feel pretty optimistic about that one.

Actually, the only games left on Denver's schedule that _should_ be truly difficult are both against San Diego, @KC maybe and @Cincy. Doesn't mean we won't lose in New England or something, but just saying.


----------



## Shawn

Damn, the Panthers came through, picked the Bears but Cutler turned the ball over as usual.....got that one wrong as well as the Bills/Lions game. Anyway, back to Pats/Bengals game.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Glad the Giants won today, looks like they really turned around from being 0-2

But this Pats/Bengals game... Jesus. When you get more yards from penalties than completed passes, you're having a really bad night. And most of these penalties are bull anyway


----------



## Shawn

Pats are on a mission tonight....wow! Yeah, I agree, too many flags. This whole entire season, really.


----------



## MassNecrophagia

chrisharbin said:


> GB starting to look like a contender again. Didn't MIN run all over the place last week? Didn't even seem like they tried here.


Well, because GB started their best player possible, Christian Ponder. I used to feel bad for the guy, felt like he could be a good quarterback, given the right opportunity... but shit. Team's already banged up, too. If the Packers sat Lacy, Rodgers, and Matthews, it might have been a more interesting game.


----------



## Ralyks

chrisharbin said:


> Well, I hope it works out


 
Looks like it did. Shaky start, but otherwise, going from Manuel to Orton was practically night and day.


----------



## pushpull7

Pats next week. Who knows if it was a coming out party for bullacheck and Brady. Pretty unhappy about that coach wanting to be carried off the field......lame.


----------



## Joose

Ralyks said:


> Looks like it did. Shaky start, but otherwise, going from Manuel to Orton was practically night and day.



Of course it was. Orton's nothing spectacular, but he has a professional's mind. He has a killer deep ball too, just ask Brandon Marshall.



chrisharbin said:


> Pats next week. Who knows if it was a coming out party for bullacheck and Brady. Pretty unhappy about that coach wanting to be carried off the field......lame.



Yeah... the Pats still kinda sucked last night, in my opinion. That whole game was ....ed.


----------



## Shawn

Nice road win for the 'Hawks. I can't believe the back to back negated TDs for Percy Harvin and then his third one also negated. Too many penalties imo but they got the W. 

Only 2 wrong this week in my picks.


----------



## Ralyks

pushpull7 said:


> Pretty unhappy about that coach wanting to be carried off the field......lame.


 
Schwartz said he wanted to be carried all the way back in OTAs. And hey, he was the coach there for years. Even some of the Lions were giving him props we he was being carried off.


----------



## pushpull7

Look, we all mess up but this could not go w/o mention:



> "Mainly I just counted down instead counting up and got the times mixed up," Smith said via conference call on Monday. "So I guess you could say I was thinking I was on west coast time, I mean thinking we were on east coast time when we were actually on west coast time. That was just my mishap and it really had nothing to do with the time zones I'm aware of that but for that moment, I got that mixed up."


 (Geno Smith)


----------



## Shawn

Ralyks said:


> Schwartz said he wanted to be carried all the way back in OTAs. And hey, he was the coach there for years. Even some of the Lions were giving him props we he was being carried off.



Apparently Golden Tate had a problem with it~

Golden Tate rips Bills' carrying Jim Schwartz off field - NFL.com

As a Seahawks fan, I will always respect Golden Tate no matter how cocky he can be and I have no problem with Schwartz being carried off by the Buffalo Bills.....it's his new team and they won even though it is kinda rubbing it in their face. 

Tate did not play for him though, strange how it bothered him that much. Maybe Schwartz did it on purpose, it's no different than what Golden Tate has done on the field as a Seahawk with his taunting.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Adrian Peterson might be getting his bond revoked for smoking a doobie 
He failed a piss test yesterday.


----------



## pushpull7

Idiot ^^^

@tonights game: God damn. Now we'll NEVER hear the end of jjwhat. It's my fault, I was giving him a rough time about his celebrating when they were getting their asses kicked. Now that houston looks poised to win the game, it's like the whole media world can sigh a breath of relief


----------



## pushpull7

Well, honest abe "lucks" out  

I'll tell you, I thought oil town was gonna get that one.


----------



## Shawn

Was a great game. Luck was great but I thought T.Y. Hilton had an amazing game and I really liked how Bradshaw played. The Colts defense played well too.


----------



## pushpull7

They're pretty good. Houston would be too if they had a quarterback. Surprised by that. 

I'm pullin' for you guys this weekend  GO HAWKS! (a little throw-up just came in my mouth, but I'm SO tired of the dallass talk  )


----------



## tedtan

pushpull7 said:


> Now we'll NEVER hear the end of jjwhat.



If you think it's bad there, try coming to Houston. Every time you turn on the TV (for a football game or anything else) he's on all the Ford commercials, the commercials for a local grocery store chain (HEB), etc. And the news stations never stop talking about him, either, even when they're covering weather or traffic. So we not only get the it from the sports side of things, but the all around "star" side of things from both Watt and everyone else.


----------



## tedtan

pushpull7 said:


> They're pretty good. Houston would be too if they had a quarterback.



Fitzpatrick looked better in the preseason, and OK in the first few games of the regular season. But he's looking more and more like Shaub as the season progresses. He's not that bad, but he definitely looks like he's heading in the wrong direction.


----------



## flexkill

Fitzpatrick has had this problem his whole NFL career. One game he will look like the next coming of Steve Young and the next three games looks like he is completely lost.


----------



## Shawn

Pats/Bills game has been a great game thus far, I really like how Orton is playing but too many dropped passes from the receivers imo. But it's close right now. I picked the Pats to win. Also, the Broncos/Jets game is a little interesting too. Still find it strange seeing Decker in a Jets uniform..lol.

A half hour into kickoff in Seattle.....hope they beat the Cowboys!


----------



## gunch

Steelers getting btfo


----------



## pushpull7

.omo for mvp







And another year ruined. Honestly, it's getting to be too much to take (I'm a greedy spoil-sport when it comes to sports  )


----------



## pushpull7

Man, do I hate it when I'm right 

TWO TIMES I've asked the seachickens to win BOTH in seattle. They failed me again.


----------



## Shawn

Tough loss at home for the Seahawks. Credit to the Cowboys for a well played game.


----------



## flexkill

Shawn said:


> Tough loss at home for the Seahawks. Credit to the Cowboys for a well played game.



This is what happens when the team starts drinking the Kool-Aid, I know all about that. ....ing Saints.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Ole Jerry Jones was eat'n that shat up like candy today . I was almost a little happy for him and the girls, almost.


----------



## pushpull7

Victor Cruz is likely done for the season. Bad night for both giants teams (worse for NY)

If you have austin davis on your fantasy team, I hope you started him


----------



## Joose

^I traded Cruz for Larry Fitzgerald a couple of weeks ago. I really need Palmer to stay healthy, Fitzgerald did nothing without him.



For a minute there, I thought Denver was gonna blow the game. A Talib pick-6 was a much better way to end it. 

How about Hillman though? Methinks that kid knows this is his chance to take the lead role from Ball. A 100yd rushing game makes for a good case; let's see what he does against San Fran next week. Glad that one's in Denver, I think SF is going to be playing hard.


----------



## pushpull7

Nah, easy victory for you.

Noners were LUCKY tonight.

Fisher's seat is warmer than some people might think. He's a career .500ish coach and doesn't have that "vaunted D" all the "experts" were talking about all spring/summer. 

Which reminds me, gus bradley won't make it past the dallass/england game, might not even be there for that.


----------



## potatohead

Shawn said:


> Tough loss at home for the Seahawks. Credit to the Cowboys for a well played game.



They played so bad. Probably the worst game in the last couple years. Dallas smoked them all over the field. 

Worst part is they are going to have to go gangbusters the rest of the year to get home field in the playoffs unless Dallas shits the bed. The Arizona/SF games will be very important. Bummed the Rams couldn't hold on tonight.


----------



## pushpull7

potatohead said:


> Bummed the Rams couldn't hold on tonight.


----------



## Shawn

potatohead said:


> They played so bad. Probably the worst game in the last couple years. Dallas smoked them all over the field.
> 
> Worst part is they are going to have to go gangbusters the rest of the year to get home field in the playoffs unless Dallas shits the bed. The Arizona/SF games will be very important. Bummed the Rams couldn't hold on tonight.



I knew the 49ers would win that game and I picked them to win. Every single time I have picked the Rams to beat the 49ers, I've always gotten in wrong. Especially last year in St. Louis on a Monday night as well....that was because I was hoping the Rams would pull through but they didn't. This time I wouldn't have minded if the Rams pulled the upset, it's worth getting the pick wrong imo. But since they won, Seattle drops down to 3rd in the NFC West. Seahawks have to get it together on offense, too much uncertainty right now heading into St. Louis. I hope they pull through and beat the Rams.


----------



## Shawn

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap3000000410843/article/nfl-power-rankings-week-7-dallas-cowboys-vault-into-top-five


----------



## pushpull7

I don't buy into those power rankings. The noners are ranked 9th and they beat dallass and the beagles.


----------



## Shawn

Yeah I agree, it seems as though espn and Bleacher Report have more logical rankings. A lot of the analysts at nfl.com are biased imo.


----------



## pushpull7

Well, they are like here... Everyone hates the niners


----------



## Joose

Shawn said:


> Yeah I agree, it seems as though espn and Bleacher Report have more logical rankings. A lot of the analysts at nfl.com are biased imo.



Well, they at least got #1 correct.


----------



## flexkill

Shawn said:


> Yeah I agree, it seems as though espn and Bleacher Report have more logical rankings. A lot of the analysts at nfl.com are biased imo.



Ummmm no. BR is a ....ing joke dude, and ESPN hasn't been worth a shit since the 90's. I actually prefer FOX Sports, they seem to get it right more than the others.


----------



## flexkill

Here is our weekly opponent GIF


----------



## pushpull7

flexkill said:


> Ummmm no. BR is a ....ing joke dude, and ESPN hasn't been worth a shit since the 90's. I actually prefer FOX Sports, they seem to get it right more than the others.



If they didn't have .ay glazeover then I wouldn't mind it, but he's the worst of the worst. Absolutely useless. Like a fixed position bulldozer.


----------



## flexkill

pushpull7 said:


> If they didn't have .ay glazeover then I wouldn't mind it, but he's the worst of the worst. Absolutely useless. Like a fixed position bulldozer.



He's why I like FOX .


----------



## pushpull7

Somehow that figures.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Maybe it's just me but over the last few years there seems to be an epidemic of guys dropping balls that hit them right in the hands.
Maybe there's some dropped balls statistics that say I'm wrong on this, or maybe it has much to do with being a Bear fan.(our guys are actually quite sure handed)
It's like there's just such an emphasis on athleticism and playbook complexity that the basics are getting overshadowed.


----------



## Shawn

flexkill said:


> Ummmm no. BR is a ....ing joke dude, and ESPN hasn't been worth a shit since the 90's. I actually prefer FOX Sports, they seem to get it right more than the others.






Fox Sports is good too, nfl.com is just crazy most of the times imo. I only like BR because I like some of their writers and their weekly rankings as well as their layout on how they do it.  Also, I'll admit that it's been nice to see them put the Seahawks on top most of the times in the rankings....


Good win for the Pats tonight. Jets moved the ball well and Geno Smith played as good as he did in Atlanta against the Falcons last year (a game they won) only the Pats defense is way better than the Falcons defense was last year. Good divisional game and I got the pick right.


----------



## pushpull7

TRENCHLORD said:


> Maybe it's just me but over the last few years there seems to be an epidemic of guys dropping balls that hit them right in the hands.
> Maybe there's some dropped balls statistics that say I'm wrong on this, or maybe it has much to do with being a Bear fan.(our guys are actually quite sure handed)
> It's like there's just such an emphasis on athleticism and playbook complexity that the basics are getting overshadowed.



As much as I rag on the seachickens, they were able to to NOT do that. Which is the difference between being world champs and not. This year, seems like dallass and SD are doing the best with that (though I haven't watched every second) and especially dallass. Toni seems to have her skirt right for a change and is throwing up that chucknduck with receivers coming down with the ball consistently. Dallass may be my most hated team, but they are doing the things necessary that they HAVEN'T done in recent years.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

pushpull7 said:


> As much as I rag on the seachickens, they were able to to NOT do that. Which is the difference between being world champs and not. This year, seems like dallass and SD are doing the best with that (though I haven't watched every second) and especially dallass. Toni seems to have her skirt right for a change and is throwing up that chucknduck with receivers coming down with the ball consistently. Dallass may be my most hated team, but they are doing the things necessary that they HAVEN'T done in recent years.




True, but then again it's not quiet December yet. We all know they fall apart every Dec..


----------



## pushpull7

But answer me this (as someone who obviously follows honestly) have you ever seen in recent years, a dallass team that is this consistent? I haven't. They've been UP and then DOWN and all over the place. Unless some of their stars get injured, I'm just being honest, I think they are tough. More so that even the owens days.


----------



## flexkill

pushpull7 said:


> But answer me this (as someone who obviously follows honestly) have you ever seen in recent years, a dallass team that is this consistent? I haven't. They've been UP and then DOWN and all over the place. Unless some of their stars get injured, I'm just being honest, I think they are tough. More so that even the owens days.



The Cowboys are going to go as far as Demarco Murray takes them. If he can stay healthy, Dallas will be a tough out. If he gets injured, and he has been injury prone so far in his career, Dallas will fold like a cheap lawn chair. One simply can not rely on Romo, he is a basket case.


----------



## pushpull7

That's too optimistic  

They are starting to remind me of the seahawks last year. I thought seattle would be the test. If they can go up there and make the champs look beatable, they are on to something.


----------



## flexkill




----------



## flexkill

Seattle just traded Harvin to the Jets!  Harvin is so overrated it's not funny. The guy has not improved one bit since his rookie year, he can still only run one route, the fly route. He will never be a true WR unless he can at least run HALF the route tree. 

Edit: Oh, and Jay Glazer broke the news BTW....thats why he is the best.


----------



## Shawn

Can't believe the Hawks traded Harvin to the Jets! I'm really sad about it and was looking forward to seeing him play out his career as a Seahawk....I hate the business side of the nfl.


----------



## Shawn

flexkill said:


> Seattle just traded Harvin to the Jets!  Harvin is so overrated it's not funny. The guy has not improved one bit since his rookie year, he can still only run one route, the fly route. He will never be a true WR unless he can at least run HALF the route tree.
> 
> Edit: Oh, and Jay Glazer broke the news BTW....thats why he is the best.



I disagree....while he may not be the best WR out there, he is still very talented when healthy. He's quick, good at catching the ball, dangerous after the catch, a great returner and a playmaker imo but he's a Jet now and it'll be interesting to see how he plays as one. At least he got his ring. 

EDIT: I will say that it kinda makes sense to focus on Russell Wilson's future and Marshawn Lynch. I felt Seattle lost it's identity with OC, Darrell Bevell trying to work hard at getting Harvin the ball instead of Lynch who really is the core of what they have done all along and should continue to do so. Having Harvin was a bonus even though he did not play much. He could've been better this season but I feel Seattle made do without him in the past and they should be able to move on. I'm still not over them getting rid of Golden Tate though. He should've stayed and could've had they not traded for Harvin.


----------



## pushpull7

flexkill said:


> Edit: Oh, and Jay Glazer broke the news BTW....thats why he is the best.


----------



## flexkill

Shawn said:


> I disagree....while he may not be the best WR out there, he is still very talented when healthy. He's quick, good at catching the ball, dangerous after the catch, a great returner and a playmaker imo but he's a Jet now and it'll be interesting to see how he plays as one. At least he got his ring.



Dude, he is what he is....a gadget guy. The reason he is put in all these awkward situations to get the ball in his hands is because he can not run ANY routes. He is terrible at it. He is fast....that is what Harvin has in spades....speed. In the NFL that is not enough. 

The first thing age will take from him is his speed, then what? he's done for good after that. I think Seattle knows exactly what they are doing and they are smart for doing it. No fluke he ended up with the Jets either....he will not be able to help the Jets at all except the return game. He will make big splash plays here and there, but he is not an elite WR by any means.


----------



## potatohead

Shawn said:


> Can't believe the Hawks traded Harvin to the Jets! I'm really sad about it and was looking forward to seeing him play out his career as a Seahawk....I hate the business side of the nfl.



This is effed to the max. I am truly shocked


----------



## Shawn

flexkill said:


> Dude, he is what he is....a gadget guy. The reason he is put in all these awkward situations to get the ball in his hands is because he can not run ANY routes. He is terrible at it. He is fast....that is what Harvin has in spades....speed. In the NFL that is not enough.
> 
> The first thing age will take from him is his speed, then what? he's done for good after that. I think Seattle knows exactly what they are doing and they are smart for doing it. No fluke he ended up with the Jets either....he will not be able to help the Jets at all except the return game. He will make big splash plays here and there, but he is not an elite WR by any means.



Yes. I know what type of player he is. I know it was a burden to have to gameplan for him and I truly understand why they did it. I was just saying that he is somewhat of a special player because of his ability and I do think he's talented......only when healthy of course.  I'll agree with you about his speed being his strength though.


----------



## pushpull7

yet's are going to the superbowl!


----------



## pushpull7

Actually, watching some of this is mind boggling. The rexy ass-kissing is horrid. He's extremely over rated. Eventually you can't keep blaming everyone else and praising him. He talks too much, does too little and hasn't been relevant in the last 5 years. I don't know that harvin is going to resurrect the franchise.


----------



## Shawn

pushpull7 said:


> Actually, watching some of this is mind boggling. The rexy ass-kissing is horrid. He's extremely over rated. Eventually you can't keep blaming everyone else and praising him. He talks too much, does too little and hasn't been relevant in the last 5 years. I don't know that harvin is going to resurrect the franchise.


On paper, I believe Harvin makes their team better but I feel as though no matter where he goes, he'll only be able to do so much until they get rid of him. I hope he plays well but I don't believe it's the solution either....although Rex could ultimately try to make this postseason with giving Geno Smith another weapon. I actually liked the way the Jets have played these past two games and having Harvin and Decker could be a bonus. We'll see how it plays out.


----------



## flexkill

Remember this Shawn?


----------



## Shawn

flexkill said:


> Remember this Shawn?


Oh yeah....I believe that would be his first start coming off a long rehab after hip surgery which ultimately injured him more. I thought they rushed him back to soon imo. Oh well, he did have some great plays in the Superbowl when he came back again but looking at this season in the five games he started only averaging 6 yds a catch isn't all that impressive but I still feel he is a special talent regardless of his limited abilities and whether he may have had some locker room issues or not. 

Eh, I'm over it, like I said, I was more upset about the loss of Golden Tate than anything. Good news for their 1st pick, Paul Richardson though. He is like a Harvin and has that explosive speed. He'll finally get his chance now and it'll be interesting to see how well he plays.


----------



## Joose

I'm very curious to see how Hillman does tomorrow night. I have him in both of my fantasy leagues; last week he tripled his projection, and NYJ have a good run defense. His projection is just as low this week. We'll see. I'm more interested Denver just having a good run game to along with the stout passing game.


----------



## pushpull7

Be curious no more! 

The noners are w/o half their team and this is the second long flight in two weeks. They'll be tired, and outmatched. I've penciled this in as a loss. 

Then it gets interesting. Though I'm worried about the aints, there is a bit of optimism in coming weeks. But I still don't think they'll make the playoffs. Though I'd like them to and win it all to stick it to the haters


----------



## Joose

What um... what's going on? The Rams are destroying the Seahawks.

Maybe it won't last and Seattle will comeback, but damn.


----------



## Randy

Not saying this is the case with Percy but all this talk about him being traded being no big deal because his lack of production doesn't take into account the fact other receivers have the chance to make bigger plays if the defense are focusing on covering him. It's like the old saying about CBs,you know they're having a good day the less hear their name come up.

Perhaps not having Percy on the field and having all the tape from last year has made Seattle's offense too predictable.


----------



## Shawn

A well played game by the Seahawks despite the penalties and loss, Russell Wilson had a good game for being on the road and playing a tough Rams team.

I don't think their chances of repeating are good. Baltimore finished 8-8 last year and it's looking the reigning SB champs are headed the same type of record. It is hard to repeat when every team wants to beat you and does. I just hope they finish out their season at .500. 

Great win for the Colts though, their defense played well and Andrew Luck is definitely playing better than any young QB right now. Cool that Detroit pulled it off too. A few wrong in my picks so far.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

I can't even remember the last time the Giants had 2 consecutive first downs


----------



## pushpull7

EDIT, NOPE 

Ah well, dallass is now the very best.

Living with the giants winning the sb, not great. Living with the wavens winning, tough. Sheattle? Horrible. dallass? give me a lobotomy please.


----------



## Shawn

I feel it's gonna go through Dallas this year as they're the most complete team and can beat you in many ways. DeMarco Murray is playing lights out with rushing over 100+ yds a game this season, Romo is playing efficiently and their defense is playing well under Rod Marinelli. 

Anyway, I hope Seattle can pull it through and get back to the fundamentals but they'll most likely play on the road if they make the postseason. I hope Denver beats SF as I picked them to win. It's gonna be a great game.


----------



## pushpull7

I can't watch the game tonight (no dtv) but will follow it online. I'd love to be wrong and the Niners win. But I'm looking forward to Manning knocking off farve as the all-time leader. Always hated farve


----------



## Joose

Peyton Fvcking Manning


I always liked Favre. And I guarantee he cheered when #509 happened. Nobody can be mad at Peyton haha.


----------



## Shawn

Congratulations to Peyton Manning for breaking Favre's record, 509 is an insane amount of TDs....just impressive and it was especially nice to see it go to Demaryius Thomas who made an incredible catch! Great game so far.


----------



## Joose

I love that they're wearing the blue tonight. I love the orange, but that blue is straight class!

Edit: And see, Favre's totally cool with it. I like Favre.

http://www.nfl.com/videos/nfl-video...g-many-more-TDs?campaign=Facebook_video_Favre


----------



## potatohead

Shawn said:


> A well played game by the Seahawks despite the penalties and loss, Russell Wilson had a good game for being on the road and playing a tough Rams team.
> 
> I don't think their chances of repeating are good. Baltimore finished 8-8 last year and it's looking the reigning SB champs are headed the same type of record. It is hard to repeat when every team wants to beat you and does. I just hope they finish out their season at .500.
> 
> Great win for the Colts though, their defense played well and Andrew Luck is definitely playing better than any young QB right now. Cool that Detroit pulled it off too. A few wrong in my picks so far.



I don't think Seattle will finish .500, but to make the playoffs they are going to have to get with it. Getting some guys back healthy would be nice too. Dallas is going to finish 1 or 2 it looks like in the conference, and Arizona is very well looking like they could take the NFC West, which leaves a whole lot of good teams (SF, SEA, GB or Detroit, Philly) shooting for the WC spots. Seattle still has to play SF and Arizona both twice too and they'll be hard pressed to win three of those games, probably two. I bet they finish 10-6 and maybe squeak into a playoff spot... Maybe. 

I'm not a huge Manning fan but it was fun watching him lay the boots to the Niners tonight .


----------



## MassNecrophagia

Well, looks like Minnesota will be in decent draft position to pick up some talent to plug the holes. Glad to see Bridgewater not letting everything get to him. The Vikings won't really be a presence in the NFC North for a couple years, I don't think. Now if only the Packers weren't doing so well.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Love seeing Colin Harbaugh getting thoroughly dominated. Great game.


----------



## Joose

Peyton's always so humble when he breaks a record, but even he was holding his head up a little higher when he got that one.

Really happy Emmanuel Sanders finally got a TD; he's carried us for a couple of games. And Welker's first of the season was a great one.

And how about Hillman? Boy is fast; and that's 2 weeks in a row he exposed a great run defense. Then there's good ol' Demaryius Thomas! Through the past 3 games, he has 521 yards and 5 TD's. Julius could've been a part of yet another Manning record, but that was Manning's only crap pass of the night. 

6 sacks and another Talib INT as well. 3 of those sacks from Ware, 2 from Miller and 1 from Jackson.

What a game!


----------



## pushpull7

Well, we have 5 superbowls (which I saw all of them)

One was against denver........55-10


----------



## Joose

Live in the now! Lol


----------



## Joose

Kaeperdouche was a little less douchey yesterday. Even as the QB of the team getting their asses handed to them, he couldn't help but crack a big smile when Manning broke the record. His team was a part of history.


----------



## Joose

Should be one hell of a game tonight!

My prediction: 35-27 Denver

Go Broncos!


----------



## Joose

I was pretty damn close on my score prediction.

Got vultured in Fantasy by those Juwan Thompson TDs, but so worth it!

So in the words of Ron Burgundy... go f&#363;ck yourself, San Diego.


----------



## Shawn

I actually had the same prediction as Tony Gonzalez. The Broncos dominated. Great game, what a great performance by Sanders.


----------



## Joose

^What was his prediction?

I know he said we'd go 16-0 (or really 19-0) and win the SB. Oddly not tooooo terribly farfetched, we could have beat Seattle. Whoever won the OT coin toss was winning that game and most everyone I've talked to agrees. 

@New England next. What is this, the 3rd straight year we have to go TO them? 'Cause they know Brady will get worked in our house. That's my guess and I'm stickin' to it.


----------



## Shawn

28-21 

I had a feeling that Rivers would get off on a slow start too. 



Joose said:


> @New England next. What is this, the 3rd straight year we have to go TO them? 'Cause they know Brady will get worked in our house. That's my guess and I'm stickin' to it.



I feel that way about us traveling over to Carolina....3rd straight year.


----------



## Joose

Ya know, I keep forgetting I live in the Panther's city currently, haha.

I see a lot of people talking about a Denver-Dallas Super Bowl lately. But I don't know... I think Dallas is going to slow down here pretty soon.


----------



## Shawn

Joose said:


> Ya know, I keep forgetting I live in the Panther's city currently, haha.
> 
> I see a lot of people talking about a Denver-Dallas Super Bowl lately. But I don't know... I think Dallas is going to slow down here pretty soon.



Well they almost beat Denver last year had Romo not throw that pick to Trevathan in the end zone but totally different teams this year. I think Dallas is better this year but so is Denver. I like Denver's chances however even though the Cowboys are playing very well all around. Romo always seems to give defenses a chance late in the season. We shall see. I really like how Elway has built his team this year. You know he's thinking about the future, even after Manning retires. He has built a solid, all around elite team. I would be very surprised if they don't take it this year.


----------



## Joose

^I like your thinking, sir.

John Elway's design benefiting Peyton Manning, Denver Broncos - NFL.com


----------



## Shawn

That was a strange ending in the Lions/Falcons game, Matt Prater misses the game winning field goal but has a second chance on the delay of game penalty and makes it the second time pushed back 5 yds. Impressive second half by the Lions and great game by Golden Tate as he made some clutch plays with both Calvin Johnson and Pettigrew being out as well as Reggie Bush. I got that game right. Now back to watching more football. Go Hawks!


----------



## Shawn

Nice beatdown by the Pats and they played really well all around. The Bears didn't have an answer for Rob Gronkowski and Jay Cutler didn't play his best.

Great win for the 'Hawks though, that was a TOUGH game and I have no fingernails left. 

Can't wait for the Cardinals/Eagles game. Go Eagles!


----------



## Joose

Who had Brady in Fantasy? This guy! And yeah, now I need the Eagles' D/ST to do what they've been doing. But maybe not allow as many points as usual lol...

Good games so far today.

Martellus Bennett's TD catch while on his back was awesome.


----------



## potatohead

Shawn said:


> That was a strange ending in the Lions/Falcons game, Matt Prater misses the game winning field goal but has a second chance on the delay of game penalty and makes it the second time pushed back 5 yds. Impressive second half by the Lions and great game by Golden Tate as he made some clutch plays with both Calvin Johnson and Pettigrew being out as well as Reggie Bush. I got that game right. Now back to watching more football. Go Hawks!



It wouldn't surprise me if you see a rule made in the offseason to not allow a second chance in that type of situation. I'm not a Falcons fan at all but, they got robbed. 



Shawn said:


> Great win for the 'Hawks though, that was a TOUGH game and I have no fingernails left.



Holy smokes they played badly in the first half  I think this will be a turn-around point for the Hawks though, today was an important win for them. I think the defence probably gained a lot of confidence today.


----------



## protest

Eagles v Cardinals is the worst officiated game ever.


----------



## Shawn

Big Ben had an impressive game throwing for 522 yds and 6 TDs. I picked the Colts but it was pretty cool to see him play an impressive game.

I was hoping the Eagles could pull it off, they had a chance but just couldn't execute. Arizona is at the top of the NFC West at 6-1. 

Great game going on right now and pretty good first quarter, both Rodgers and Brees are playing well and it's such a great battle between both signal callers, Sean Payton and Mine McCarthy.


----------



## Demiurge

potatohead said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if you see a rule made in the offseason to not allow a second chance in that type of situation. I'm not a Falcons fan at all but, they got robbed.



A delay of game penalty makes it a dead ball, so the kick attempt that missed technically "never happened" if my understanding is right.

I could have sworn that a delay penalty triggered a 10-second runoff when committed by the losing team within the two-minute warning (which would have favored the Falcons), but apparently that changed.


----------



## pushpull7

protest said:


> Eagles v Cardinals is the worst officiated game ever.



And it didn't involve the noners?????????????

Meh to the cardinals btw......I KNEW when PHI got their last FG that AZ would go right down and score


----------



## pushpull7

First day in a long time I was more interested in other things than "bang" ball.

wow, at 3-4, the aint's look to be the best in that division 

sheattle, eeking a win against the kittehs. Not surprising, but not looking like world champs TBH. 

@ north kittehs: Lions......didn't see that coming.

AFC north:  FFS, every week it's a new set of downs!

Pats: Well, guess we were all wrong about them  BUF: Surprising. 

NYJ: BUH.........BYE!!!!!!!!!! And good riddance. I'm SO tired of unsexy rexy.


----------



## protest

pushpull7 said:


> And it didn't involve the noners?????????????
> 
> Meh to the cardinals btw......I KNEW when PHI got their last FG that AZ would go right down and score



That game was an absolute debacle. Eagles left at least 6 points on the board, possibly more, with 2 red zone turnovers, and Nate Allen is awful. The refs were absolutely brutal too. Missed horse collars, missed helmet to helmet, but call every minor penalty you can think of on both teams. 

The worst was the spot they gave the Eagles on that run to the goal line. You could have argued it was a TD (I don't think it was) but they spotted it short of the first down. I don't know if he could have gotten any closer to the goal line without scoring.


----------



## flexkill

SAINTS!!!!!!!!


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

My Phins are 4-3 and on a bit of a roll. Defense has been making big plays lately. Tannehill has been playing well. Next game vs. San Diego will be telling.


----------



## Joose

Peyton Manning's Denver Broncos clearly Super Bowl favorites - NFL.com

Quite enjoyed that read. 

I was actually just telling someone last night that Denver has the best defense in the NFL right now. Not in fantasy, but in real life. Stacked like a mofo.


----------



## Shawn

Wow, the Redskins pull off the upset and beat the Cowboys, Romo getting injured on a play and leaving the game didn't help but after he returned he couldn't get it done in overtime when it counted the most.....I thought Colt McCoy played a great game.


----------



## pushpull7

Welly welly welly welly.

Unstoppable? Is that what michelle irvin had to say? The deadskins.....beating the cowgirls IN DALLASS?

Sorry, have to revel in the secret sauce.


----------



## Ralyks

I'm trying to wrap my head around my Bills still technically holding a wild card


----------



## pushpull7

It's tough to say if they will hold on to that. Quite a few teams hovering around 500.


----------



## flexkill




----------



## pushpull7

I'm horrified to think of what you'll come up with when the noners come to your town


----------



## pushpull7

Well, that sucks. Obviously knuck knuck and the 40"nine" ers have no chance @rob ryans fish-fry palace.


----------



## flexkill

Saints are starting to look alive! Next three at home, and we are damn good at home!


----------



## Ralyks

pushpull7 said:


> It's tough to say if they will hold on to that. Quite a few teams hovering around 500.


 
Trust me, I said that it would only last a week or two back when they were 2 - 0, and I still hold that stance


----------



## pushpull7

It's tough to say. At the beginning of the year I thought seattle was unstoppable, and though I still think they are good, dallass has obviously taken over "that" role. Didn't really see that coming. Figured they'd be good, but not that good.


----------



## flexkill

pushpull7 said:


> It's tough to say. At the beginning of the year I thought seattle was unstoppable, and though I still think they are good, dallass has obviously taken over "that" role. Didn't really see that coming. Figured they'd be good, but not that good.



Even after the Redskin game, IDK dude.


----------



## pushpull7

Well, we'll see. I hope not. But since my team isn't going anywhere I don't know who to route for.


----------



## Joose

Tony Romo of Dallas Cowboys suffered two fractured transverse process in his back - ESPN Dallas

Think they'll really risk playing him? I'd let him heal for at least a week or something.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Joose said:


> Tony Romo of Dallas Cowboys suffered two fractured transverse process in his back - ESPN Dallas
> 
> Think they'll really risk playing him? I'd let him heal for at least a week or something.



Man that guy is brittle . The "hit" that sent him out last week really was about nothing at all, and I love how they talk about him being so tough when his toughness only comes after the locker room shots.
Lucky for them they have such a dominate running game this year, as it just might be enough to pull them through to the playoffs even without the old panther (he went to collage right up the road from me).


----------



## pushpull7

Every time I count him out, he baits me on and crushes my hopes 

I expect nothing but the same.


----------



## flexkill

TRENCHLORD said:


> Man that guy is brittle . The "hit" that sent him out last week really was about nothing at all, and I love how they talk about him being so tough when his toughness only comes after the locker room shots.
> Lucky for them they have such a dominate running game this year, as it just might be enough to pull them through to the playoffs even without the old panther (he went to collage right up the road from me).



Yeah, they are going to need Romo man, Their backup Brandon Weeden sux bad.


----------



## Joose

Romo out.



And it's cold as fvck and snowing in Foxborough; should stop by kickoff. Manning vs Brady should be a great one.

I predict 30-24, Broncos.


----------



## Shawn

Wow....the Cards go 7-1 and have the best record in the NFL. I like how Sanchez led the Eagles to victory, I thought he played well. Miami surprised me as well. Great games thus far. Now, if the Hawks can take care of the Raiders at home.


----------



## Shawn

Joose said:


> Romo out.
> 
> 
> 
> And it's cold as fvck and snowing in Foxborough; should stop by kickoff. Manning vs Brady should be a great one.
> 
> I predict 30-24, Broncos.



I was going to go with Denver but decided at the last minute to go with the Pats only because it's in Gillette....so far New England is winning but it's far from over. Really cool to see Manning scramble and run to get yards, that is rare to see imo. Great game thus far!


----------



## Joose

Yeah I sure hope the 2nd half is ALL Denver lol


----------



## flexkill

Joose said:


> Yeah I sure hope the 2nd half is ALL Denver lol



So far Manning is living up to his "big game I suck" rep. I will never have faith in Manning showing up when it matters most.

Edit: Welker just got DESTROYED!


----------



## Shawn

Glad to see SF lose to the Rams even though I picked SF, this gives a chance for the 'Hawks to jump up to 2nd place in the NFC West.


----------



## pushpull7

Geee, I guess they quit on the coach 

I knew they were bad, but wasn't sure just how bad until that game. Luckily, the Giants won the World Series


----------



## flexkill

pushpull7 said:


> Luckily, the Giants won the World Series



 True


----------



## Joose

Well that sucked. 

Maybe, just maybe... we won't have to play IN New England next season. They saw what happened in the AFC Championship game.


----------



## pushpull7

Puttsburg....stinkin' the joint UP! EDIT, WAT?????? Wha happen? 

Todays the first day in a while I've spent watching football. I've said it before, but these guys celebrate way too much. Every first down, every play, ffs! So you made a tackle on first down..........so? 

Also, I hate sunday night fwwoootbwallll.  Terrible games, terrible results.


----------



## flexkill

pushpull7 said:


> Puttsburg....stinkin' the joint UP! EDIT, WAT?????? Wha happen?
> 
> Todays the first day in a while I've spent watching football. I've said it before, but these guys celebrate way too much. Every first down, every play, ffs! So you made a tackle on first down..........so?
> 
> Also, I hate sunday night fwwoootbwallll.  Terrible games, terrible results.



Thursday night games are the ones that need to go.


----------



## pushpull7

Well, I don't know what to say other than I was wrong again  

Tight race in that division.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

pushpull7 said:


> Todays the first day in a while I've spent watching football. I've said it before, but these guys celebrate way too much. Every first down, every play, ffs! So you made a tackle on first down..........so?




Couldn't agree more.
When guys start getting seriously injured from their after-play dances you know there's a problem.
I wouldn't really be surprised if some of the better managed teams (like the Pats and Broncos, and unlike the Bears and Lions who have both lost players like this recently) start enforcing a no crazy-dance team policy.

Nah, we probably won't get that lucky .


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Pugh gets penalties, receivers drop passes, and Eli goes 3 and out more often than he gets a first down. Typical Giants football


----------



## Joose

TRENCHLORD said:


> Couldn't agree more.
> When guys start getting seriously injured from their after-play dances you know there's a problem.
> I wouldn't really be surprised if some of the better managed teams (like the Pats and Broncos, and unlike the Bears and Lions who have both lost players like this recently) start enforcing a no crazy-dance team policy.
> 
> Nah, we probably won't get that lucky .



If someone on Denver's offense injured themselves during a celebration, I could only imagine how bad the scolding from Peyton would be. Excessive celebration is unprofessional. Made a 40 yard TD catch? Chest bump! Made a tackle? Chill the .... out.


----------



## pushpull7

Gothic Headhunter said:


> Pugh gets penalties, receivers drop passes, and Eli goes 3 and out more often than he gets a first down. Typical Giants football



Not that I don't feel your pain, but......you won the superbowl TWICE with gomer


----------



## Shawn

I got the Bengals tonight but who knows....it could be the Browns but i'm definitely going with Cincy. 

As for the Giants....the rookie, Beckham and O'Donnell have been playing well with the absence of Cruz and they'll bring their best in Seattle as every team has. A lot of people don't realise that the Raiders actually are somewhat of a good team even though their record doesn't show it. So much trash talking that the 'Hawks barely won against an 0-7 team but they actually played well while rallying and there is some talent there. The same goes for the Giants. One of my buddies is a Giants fan and he says they suck but I don't think they will in Seattle. I think they'll bring their best. Any Given Sunday. 

That said....Go Hawks!


----------



## pushpull7

Come on man, it's gonna be a slaughter 

Cleveland rocks! Johnny who?


----------



## Joose

Johnny Bench.

That said, it's not like Hoyer did very much tonight. All 3 TDs were rushing, Hoyer didn't even hit 200 yards. But, he also didn't throw any INTs.


----------



## Shawn

Wow....the Browns' defense made it tough on Andy Dalton big time! Pretty impressive win for them and I got the pick wrong. Hoyer played alright, I thought.


----------



## pushpull7

But a couple of things: First, the bungles and red rifle don't do well in prime-time traditionally. Hoyer played well. The clownies do NOT CARE how they get the TD's, they just care about executing. They did that well tonight. 

Clownies, impressive so far. Oh BTW, Josh Gordon gets back in their next game.


----------



## flexkill




----------



## pushpull7

You guys don't even have to try with them  

Automatic win.


----------



## Shawn

Cardinals' Carson Palmer signs 3-year, $50M extension - NFL.com

Carson Palmer has been known to be inconsistent in the past but he is playing well and I think he's worthy of a deal such as this. I'm hoping the Seahawks can win the division but right now it's looking like the Cards will win. I think they will finish 11-5 at worst. They're playing well all around and congratulations to Carson Palmer. 

Anyway....Go Hawks!


----------



## Joose

Wow, flexkill... i need one of those for the Broncos-Raiders lol. They're hilarious.


As far as the Palmer deal, yeah I think he deserves it.


----------



## flexkill

Joose said:


> Wow, flexkill... i need one of those for the Broncos-Raiders lol. They're hilarious.
> 
> 
> As far as the Palmer deal, yeah I think he deserves it.



I didn't make the GIF's, a buddy named Ryno makes them. Some of them are really funny.


----------



## mr11

flexkill said:


>



I stole this for my fantasy football league avatar. Much appreciated, best thing I've seen in a while


----------



## Joose

I don't think I've posted picks up yet this season. We don't do a point spread or anything, just picks and whoever wins gets paid. There are 12 of us, I'm currently in 3rd overall. Here are mine for this week...

Browns>Bengals &#8212;Check
Bills>Chiefs
Dolphins>Lions
Saints>49ers
Steelers>Jets
Falcons>Buccaneers
Jaguars>Cowboys (not a typo, calling the upset)
Ravens>Titans
Broncos>Raiders
Cardinals>Rams
Seahawks>Giants
Panthers>Eagles


----------



## pushpull7

Joose said:


> I don't think I've posted picks up yet this season. We don't do a point spread or anything, just picks and whoever wins gets paid. There are 12 of us, I'm currently in 3rd overall. Here are mine for this week...
> 
> Browns>Bengals &#8212;Check
> Bills>Chiefs
> Dolphins>Lions
> Saints>49ers
> Steelers>Jets
> Falcons>Buccaneers
> Jaguars>Cowboys (not a typo, calling the upset)
> Ravens>Titans
> Broncos>Raiders
> Cardinals>Rams
> Seahawks>Giants
> Panthers>Eagles



I think the chefs will prevail
I'm not sure about the fins, I think I like the kittehs better.
Cowgirls will be all over the jags.
I also think beagles beat panthers.


----------



## Shawn

Joose said:


> I don't think I've posted picks up yet this season. We don't do a point spread or anything, just picks and whoever wins gets paid. There are 12 of us, I'm currently in 3rd overall. Here are mine for this week...
> 
> Browns>Bengals &#8212;Check
> Bills>Chiefs
> Dolphins>Lions
> Saints>49ers
> Steelers>Jets
> Falcons>Buccaneers
> Jaguars>Cowboys (not a typo, calling the upset)
> Ravens>Titans
> Broncos>Raiders
> Cardinals>Rams
> Seahawks>Giants
> Panthers>Eagles



I had the Bengals over the Browns (Got that pick wrong) and have KC over BUF, DET over MIA, DAL over JAX and PHI over CAR....other than that are picks are the same. 

If I was to pick an upset (which I didn't this week), it would be TB over ATL (their defense is horrible) but hey....any given Sunday, right?

I went 10-3 last week and I'm 85-48-1 for the season thus far.


----------



## Joose

I can see everything but Philly over Carolina happening. I think Newton, Benjamin and Olsen are gonna go off.

I know my Jax over Dallas upset pick sounds crazy, but I just have a feeling it may happen. There's gonna be a big upset this week... I really, really hope it's not Oakland's first win.


----------



## flexkill

Joose said:


> I can see everything but Philly over Carolina happening. I think Newton, Benjamin and Olsen are gonna go off.
> 
> I know my Jax over Dallas upset pick sounds crazy, but I just have a feeling it may happen. There's gonna be a big upset this week... I really, really hope it's not Oakland's first win.



Dude, Carolina is a dumpster fire atm. I wouldn't count on them doing too much.


----------



## Joose

I just think Philly is more of a dumpster fire. They allow tons of points and Sanchez is so not the answer on Offense lol.


----------



## flexkill

This one is a classic lmao. When they had Mike Singletary 








Almost time, nervous about this game. Lets go Saints, WHO DAT!


----------



## pushpull7

This is gonna be a forward pass and not a fumble I think

Edit, niners win!

Didn't see that coming.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

pushpull7 said:


> Not that I don't feel your pain, but......you won the superbowl TWICE with gomer



True, I certainly can't complain much, but playing bad is playing bad. They seem to have things together so far, though. 

How about Rex Ryan today?


----------



## Joose




----------



## pushpull7

Gothic Headhunter said:


> How about Rex Ryan today?



Dreadfully unfortunate.


----------



## pushpull7

So let's see. Was delightfully wrong about the saints. Was off by the steelers. Everything else went my way I think so far.


----------



## Shawn

Wow, that was a nail biter but glad to see the Hawks get a win! Lynch and Wilson rushing for over 346 yds is really what it came down to.

I thought the Giants played well in the first half and Odell Beckham Jr had a few nice catches against Sherman but they were unable to stop the run. Hawks go 6-3 but the 49ers beat the Saints and Arizona won too. Tough race in the NFC West....


----------



## pushpull7

Carson Palmer done for the year with a torn ACL.


----------



## pushpull7

Maybe they should just call the game tonight


----------



## TRENCHLORD

bear down


----------



## Joose

The Raiders cannot have a winning season now. As a Denver fan, that's just lovely.

The momentum-shifter:


----------



## pushpull7

TRENCHLORD said:


> bear down



Well, you got to beat us


----------



## flexkill

We got jobbed! Fvcking refs!!!! You don't make that call to decide a game you fvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvcker!


----------



## Ralyks

Somehow I feel my Bills losing to the Chiefs is going to haunt us towards the end of the season...

Also, I'm betting if they let Aaron Rodgers play for another 1/2 quarter, we'd be looking at a new record for most TD passes in a game.


----------



## pushpull7

flexkill said:


> We got jobbed! Fvcking refs!!!! You don't make that call to decide a game you fvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvcker!



I have no clue what you are talking about.

But considering last year the niners got robbed, then maybe it's fair play


----------



## Joose

Self Proclaimed "Last Jay Cutler Supporter Left" Burns Jersey | Daily Snark


----------



## pushpull7

Jay cutler has bilked the nfl for a couple of hundred million for "potential" and "arm strength." He was more important that anything CHI has done in the last decade and has everyone including the media eating out of his hands.

But they beat the niners. That's how bad sf is.


----------



## Shawn

Damn, Sanchez is playing well. I go back to the preseason game I went to in foxborough when the Pats played the Eagles and Sanchez moved the ball with ease and I somehow knew that he was gonna play well when given the opportunity and for some reason whatever he did in NY just didn't work but he's playing well and it could end up costing Nick Foles his job. What a game though thus far.


----------



## Shawn

Ralyks said:


> Somehow I feel my Bills losing to the Chiefs is going to haunt us towards the end of the season...


I feel that way already as the Seahawks prepare to play an early game in Arrowhead this Sunday. The Chiefs are a great team, great coaching staff, great QB, great running game, defense is playing well and their special teams as well, just an all around great team that can win in many ways. They've had some bad games but I think they've been playing well as of late and it'll be a huge challenge for Seattle IMO. I hope they pull it through.


----------



## flexkill

Joose said:


> I just think Philly is more of a dumpster fire. They allow tons of points and Sanchez is so not the answer on Offense lol.



see?


----------



## pushpull7

Sanchez is like

"hey, this thing runs itself!"


----------



## Joose

flexkill said:


> see?



Yeah I definitely called that one wrong. Who would've thought Sanchez would play so well?


----------



## pushpull7

pushpull7 said:


> Sanchez is like
> 
> "hey, this thing runs itself!"






Joose said:


> Yeah I definitely called that one wrong. Who would've thought Sanchez would play so well?





Philly is it's own animal. They scored 21 points against us off special teams and defense. If they had played a little bit better on offense they'd have beat us. Barkley probably wouldn't do as well though.


----------



## Randy

Sanchez's success is/was entirely based on 1.) being surrounded with playmakers 2.) simplifying the playbook and limiting risk and decision making. Chip Kelly's offense works by most plays designed such that a guy like Sanchez can go with his first read and just get the ball out. 

The reason he failed in NY is the same reason Geno failed... With Tannenbaum and Rex insisting on overpaying and keeping aging veterans on the decline, they were hemorrhaging playmakers and not filling them in with any competent players (and Idzik being too cheap to fix that). The Jets offense for the last 3-4 years has required somebody capable of deciding between options 2 or 3 after a play breaks down and getting the ball out (because the offensive line has been suspect). Geno and Sanchez don't have the QB IQ for that much heavy lifting. 

The reason Vick has been doing any better is that he's able to find openings better (being a veteran) and he's much more effective at buying time with his legs.


----------



## pushpull7

Don't you think part of that though is Rexy? I mean, he's not on an island......is he? He has some input surely. 

I largely agree with what you say.


----------



## Shawn

Randy said:


> Sanchez's success is/was entirely based on 1.) being surrounded with playmakers 2.) simplifying the playbook and limiting risk and decision making. Chip Kelly's offense works by most plays designed such that a guy like Sanchez can go with his first read and just get the ball out.
> 
> The reason he failed in NY is the same reason Geno failed... With Tannenbaum and Rex insisting on overpaying and keeping aging veterans on the decline, they were hemorrhaging playmakers and not filling them in with any competent players (and Idzik being too cheap to fix that). The Jets offense for the last 3-4 years has required somebody capable of deciding between options 2 or 3 after a play breaks down and getting the ball out (because the offensive line has been suspect). Geno and Sanchez don't have the QB IQ for that much heavy lifting.
> 
> The reason Vick has been doing any better is that he's able to find openings better (being a veteran) and he's much more effective at buying time with his legs.


Totally agree. If you think about it, Chip Kelly and Bruce Arians are QB coaches, Sanchez would do well playing for Arians as well imo. Not that Rex Ryan isn't a good coach but I agree with why he didn't succeed as a NY Jet.

I've always thought Vick was a starter when healthy. If he can play smart and efficient then he'll do well imo.


----------



## pushpull7

So, tomorrows TNF game.........

Blowout or not blowout?


----------



## Shawn

I picked Miami to win at home. If Tannehill can limit his mistakes and use his athleticism then he'll be able to make plays in the passing game. I really like Miami's defense as they're solid, especially Cameron Wake.


----------



## pushpull7

Buffalo just isn't quite good enough. I think they are better than last year overall, but they were scoring FG's when mihammy was scoring TD's. Orton...just ok, not good enough to get it done against a good defense.


----------



## flexkill

pushpull7 said:


> Buffalo just isn't quite good enough. I think they are better than last year overall, but they were scoring FG's when mihammy was scoring TD's. Orton...just ok, not good enough to get it done against a good defense.



Buffalo shot themselves in the foot when they decided to go with EJ Manuel. The kid just isn't an NFL caliber QB. Kiko Alonso getting put on IR during training camp didn't help either. 

Buffalo has a good young team and very soon they are going to be one of the top teams in the league. Buffalo's Defense is really good when healthy.


----------



## Shawn

Thought this was cool news as Sidney Rice did the same with the Seahawks. 

Champ Bailey to sign one-day contract, retire with Broncos - NFL.com


----------



## pushpull7

Let's see about this week.....

CLE over HOU (reluctantly)
CHI over MIN
DEN over STL
NYG over SF
SD over OAK
GB over PHI (reluctantly)
CAR over ATL. Frankly, ATL should win but they suck so bad.
NO over CIN
SEA over KC
WAS over TB
DET over AZI
NE over IND
PIT over TEN

There could very very well be any combination of the above this week. The only one I'm absolutely positive about is DEN over STL.


----------



## Joose

^Your absolute positivity jinxed it. I blame you for Denver's loss.

Oh well, at least Denver's finally back at home next week after 3 straight away games.


----------



## pushpull7

pushpull7 said:


> Let's see about this week.....
> 
> CLE over HOU (reluctantly)
> CHI over MIN
> DEN over STL
> NYG over SF
> SD over OAK
> GB over PHI (reluctantly)
> CAR over ATL. Frankly, ATL should win but they suck so bad.
> NO over CIN
> SEA over KC
> WAS over TB
> DET over AZI
> NE over IND
> PIT over TEN
> 
> There could very very well be any combination of the above this week. The only one I'm absolutely positive about is DEN over STL.



 

Good day in football for me Not really sure what they future holds.


----------



## MaxSwagger

CHHHIIIIIIEEEEEFFFFSSS!


----------



## Shawn

Tough road loss for the 'Hawks as I had a feeling they were going to get the L. The Rams surprised me, their defense played well and Shaun Hill as well. I'm not surprised that they're a good team as they beat Seattle and SF but I just didn't expect them to beat the Broncos. Tough loss for them too.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Giants vs 49ers was one of the worst officiated games I've seen this season. First the bullshit pass interference call, than the 4th and half an inch call, and I'm pretty sure there was at least one on SF that made no sense too that I can't remember right now. And on top of that Eli threw 5 interceptions, 2 of them in the red zone.


----------



## pushpull7

MaxSwagger said:


> CHHHIIIIIIEEEEEFFFFSSS!



Like them. I'll always have a soft spot for Smith.


----------



## pushpull7

Gothic Headhunter said:


> Giants vs 49ers was one of the worst officiated games I've seen this season. First the bullshit pass interference call, than the 4th and half an inch call, and I'm pretty sure there was at least one on SF that made no sense too that I can't remember right now. And on top of that Eli threw 5 interceptions, 2 of them in the red zone.



You guys should have won. The niners were given GIFT AFTER GIFT and went up and down the field.......just to not score. Pathetic. It's nice to get the win, but I have no confidence in them.


----------



## pushpull7

Looks like "someone" got an ass-chewin' at half-time


----------



## Randy

Follow-up on my post from last week.

Sanchez starting to look like Sanchez again. 2 INT, 3 fumbles (2 recovered by GB)


----------



## pushpull7

Not untrue!


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

pushpull7 said:


> You guys should have won. The niners were given GIFT AFTER GIFT and went up and down the field.......just to not score. Pathetic. It's nice to get the win, but I have no confidence in them.



It was like trench warfare, both teams were pounding away but nothing ever happened. I was watching that thinking "well _somebody_ has to win eventually"


----------



## Joose

I've always had a very strong dislike for Jeff Fisher; but even moreso now.

I've watched the highlights and recaps from the Den/StL game over and over now, because during the game shit just seemed wrong. Yeah they're a pretty good team, but they played dirty.

All for rough, as football SHOULD be a rough/tough game; but it is completely unnecessary to have defenders constantly leading with their helmets at receivers, throwing ANY QB (not just Manning) around like a ragdoll, getting away with huge hits only a fraction of a second away from being called late, etc... Not that they would've been called anyway. I cannot remember the last time I was so sour over flags and gameplay, i usually just take a loss for what it is. But that whole goddamn game was just like, "Oh, Denver made a 23 yard first down? Better negate it and move them back another 15 yards by calling a penalty that happened nowhere even near the play; but hell no we're not gonna call a penalty on St Louis for doing the exact same thing multiple times in one drive"

The irritation is strong with me today. Again, not saying St Louis isn't a good team; but they did not deserve that win in any way, shape or form.

Same goes for New England. How do you not call such blatant holding IN THE ENDZONE?


----------



## pushpull7

dyam....game has to be moved in buffalo. Feel bad for all the people diggin' out in that area.

Tonights game should be easy, right? Well, I'm going with the upset. Yep, you heard it here first, I've got the faiders over the chefs. 

Though I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Joose

As a Broncos fan, I have to hope for the upset; even though I'd love to see the Raiders go 0-16.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

I was going to play guitar tonight, but I heard the raiders were winning and I had to see it to believe it. 
Come on, Raiders! Don't go 0-16!


----------



## Joose

Lol. Wow. Guess Oakland will just go 1-15.


----------



## pushpull7

I TOLD YOU!


----------



## Joose




----------



## pushpull7

It's crazy.

Anyone remember that song "land of confusion" by Genesis? That's what the NFL is this year.


----------



## Joose

pushpull7 said:


> It's crazy.
> 
> Anyone remember that song "land of confusion" by Genesis? That's what the NFL is this year.



I like this version better, but yes, you're right.


----------



## Shawn

Joose said:


>



For what it's worth, the Raiders do have a lot of talent, young talent especially and I think Carr is playing well. They gave Seattle a fight in CLink as well. Even though I picked the Chiefs, I had a feeling the Raiders would pull the upset. It's definitely any given Sunday....well, in this case, Thursday. 

Happy about this and I hope he can stay~

Pete Carroll wants Marshawn Lynch back in 2015 - NFL.com


----------



## pushpull7

For a guy that supposedly doesn't talk much, he sure whines a lot. Didn't he hold out an there were concessions made? Isn't he under contract?


----------



## pushpull7

Oh yeah, forgot to mention.....first name russle......last name wilson is gonna get PAID! If he's not under contract he's not gonna get paid much. Unless of course they gut everything else on the team. Wilson is more valuable than lynch in my opinion.


----------



## pushpull7

picks.....cuz I'm always spot-on  

NYJ over BUF
CHI over TB
CLE over ATL
HOU over CIN
NE over DET
STL over SD
IND over JAC
DEN over MIA (reluctantly)
DAL over NYG (guarantee of the week)
GB over MIN
TEN over PHI
SEA over AZ
WAS over SF
BAL over NO


----------



## Joose

^I agree with all but a few...

SF over WAS
AZ over SEA
PHI over TEN

And I would agree with DAL over NYG, but after seeing how your guarantee went last week, I guess I'm taking the Giants.


----------



## pushpull7

Oh, I was WRONG WRONG WRONG last week 

I mean, I was so far off it wasn't even funny. This week I'm off to a good start though with the waiders over the chefs. Hate that it happened, knew that it would.

If AZ does beat SEA then they'll have to be taken more seriously. The reason I don't like PHI over TEN is TEN played PIT well and PHI has dirty sanchez......you just don't know what you are going to get with him.

I almost never pick SF. Too big a jinx.


----------



## Shawn

Wow, the Pats are killing it. Watching Golden Tate play for the Lions always makes me miss him more. 

I really think NE could take the AFC but I'm still not changing my prediction with Denver...NE is playing great though.

Nervous about the Seattle/Arizona game. Gonna be a nail biter.......Go Hawks!


----------



## pushpull7

Niners are terrible, I have no idea how they won (other than similar incompetence by bob)


----------



## Shawn

Great home win for Seattle and it was much needed. Couple good plays here and there by the TEs and I especially liked Ricardo Lockette's catch and it gives some hope to their offense. I hope they can keep it up....tough playing with out pro bowl center, Max Unger but I thought they played well considering. 

What a game between Miami and Denver. I thought the Dolphins played well in the first half and a nice effort in the second half to catch up but it wasn't enough. I knew Denver would come back. I just couldn't see them losing two in a row. 

Got the Browns/Falcons game wrong as well as Thursday Night's game with the Raiders/Chiefs so I'm 10-2 so far in my picks.


----------



## pushpull7

Did you guys see that???????

Bend it like Beckham!


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Odell Beckham Jr. makes incredible 1-handed TD catch vs. Cowboys - SBNation.com

And the best part? 

It was against the cowboys


----------



## pushpull7

Nail biter


----------



## pushpull7

The treachery of the blowmo continues! 

Might as well face it, they are the team to beat in the NFC (yep, a little throw-up comes up just thinking about it)


----------



## Joose

Demaryius only needed 13 more yards to snag the record for consecutive 100 yard games; ugh!

But, I suppose THREE TDs will suffice. 

I believe that puts him at 83 catches, 1,192 yards and 9 touchdowns on the season. Still 5 games left. Keep it up, DT!


Now as far as the rest of the game... boy did CJ Anderson show up, he was our hero today; the 4th down conversion and the onside kick recovery (weird ass onside kick, by the way) especially. Dolphins made that game quite nerve racking, but Denver got their shit together and dominated the 4th quarter. Loved it! Sometimes I almost prefer games like that over blowouts.


----------



## pushpull7

Moons over Mihammy came close, but payton put the kibosh on them


----------



## pushpull7

Ah, I love mondays at 2pm PT. "NFL fantasy live" is probably the most informative show (that doesn't necessarily try to be) for understanding the day before. And I don't even play fantasy football (shrug)

But the best segment is...."that helps no one"


----------



## pushpull7

Could this FINALLY possibly be the end of all the vick talk?????? (pray)


----------



## pushpull7

At this rate, 5-12 will get you the nfc south.


----------



## Joose

I love the That Helps No One segment. I like the fantasy show that comes on right before Red Zone starts; TV never even lists it as a show or lets you know it's on. And I can't remember its name. But they have the "It's A Trap!" segment.

As for Vick, I always pull for him. I have a soft spot for any athlete that actually did their damn time and worked hard to get back into their sport.


----------



## pushpull7

I for one have had enough vick to last a lifetime.


----------



## Shawn

Made my picks. Went 12-3 last week (115-57-1 for the season). Looking forward to a good week of football. Go Hawks!


----------



## Joose

I don't know what my record is, haven't kept track of that for myself. But here are mine:

Lions>Bears
Cowboys>Eagles
49ers>Seahawks
Browns>Bills
Colts>Redskins
Rams>Raiders
Panthers>Vikings
Steelers>Saints
Bengals>Buccaneers
Jaguars>Giants (upset alert!)
Ravens>Chargers
Titans>Texans
Cardinals>Falcons
Packers>Patriots
Broncos>Chiefs
Dolphins>Jets


----------



## pushpull7

Joose said:


> I don't know what my record is, haven't kept track of that for myself. But here are mine:



Lions>Bears

I'll actually go bears because the lions seem to have lost the ability to score

Cowboys>Eagles

yes

49ers>Seahawks

I wish  Nope, MM over knuckknuck. Noners have no real offense, can't run the ball.......and it's the "sunday night football" crew...instant loss.

Browns>Bills

I dunno, Bills are a bit sneaky, but you are probably correct

Colts>Redskins

Yep

Rams>Raiders

Not sure. I think the raiders have a shot

Panthers>Vikings

Who?  (sorry)

Steelers>Saints

I'll go with that 

Bengals>Buccaneers

bungles are due for a loss, but yeah they'll probably win

Jaguars>Giants (upset alert!)

Nope  I'm going against the yags

Ravens>Chargers

Likely

Titans>Texans

Hmmmmmmmm, Nope, gotta go Houston.

Cardinals>Falcons

That works

Packers>Patriots

Nope, got the pats.

Broncos>Chiefs

Likely. But the chefs are a better overall team than the last meeting

Dolphins>Jets

Oh no! It's vick again  But I agree.


----------



## Joose

You consider the Chiefs better than they were earlier? I don't. They're especially going to be hurting without Eric Berry. I expect Peyton to throw 5 TDs. He has a 10-1 record aganst KC.

As far as the SF-SEA game... in that rivalry, the home team has won since Wilson was drafted. So that's really the only I'm picking SF.


----------



## pushpull7

Here comes toni.....she's gonna do it!


----------



## pushpull7

Wha happen?







I guess there is still time for a miraculous comeback.....or no?


----------



## pushpull7

That will be quite enough of that 

Yep, knuckknuck, knuckin' it up. This just in dumbass, if you throw the ball directly to big mouth, it's not like he's not going to catch it


----------



## Joose

Well it appears I'll have this game's outcome wrong. But I at least made the correct decision to not start SF's D/ST in Fantasy.


----------



## Shawn

Happy Thanksgiving Football! Really happy with the Seahawks and how they've played thus far and it's a nice victory.

Great game! Go Hawks!


----------



## pushpull7

My ass hurts 

Welp, it's over. I mean, there just isn't any point in keeping this group together. Gore is done, Davis is done, Crabtree is done, Lorne is done. So NE is my only hope, maybe GB. 

At least the cowgirls lost. I'll take that any day. 

Is it baseball season yet?


----------



## Joose

pushpull7 said:


> Is it baseball season yet?



Ewwwwww.


----------



## pushpull7

Joose said:


> Ewwwwww.



When you get older 

I sold my soul. I wanted the Giants to win the WS SO BAD, I was willing to sacrifice the noners. It was worth it


----------



## Joose

pushpull7 said:


> When you get older
> 
> I sold my soul. I wanted the Giants to win the WS SO BAD, I was willing to sacrifice the noners. It was worth it



Naw. I love football and auto racing. That's it.


----------



## Sofos

^Y'all need hockey XD

I'm a Hawks fan in a family of 9ers and Raiders fans. Was interesting today.


----------



## Joose

I used to enjoy hockey, not for quite a few years though.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

well, I went 3 for 3 on Thanksgiving. Should've put money on it 

Seconded on hockey. I'm glad at least the Devils win sometimes, because the Giants sure as hell don't


----------



## pushpull7

Anyone looking for a running back? 

Ray Rice of Baltimore Ravens wins his appeal, eligible for reinstatement - ESPN


----------



## Joose

He's still a piece of shit. But I wouldn't be angry if Denver grabbed him.... we have good RBs, but we don't have a great RB.


----------



## tedtan

Joose said:


> He's still a piece of shit. But I wouldn't be angry if Denver grabbed him.... we have good RBs, but we don't have a great RB.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Joose said:


> He's still a piece of shit. But I wouldn't be angry if Denver grabbed him.... we have good RBs, but we don't have a great RB.



So? How many guys in the league do you think aren't pieces of shit? He just got caught being one. I mean, that douchebag from the steelers got signed ONE DAY after he was let go, I'm pretty sure Rice won't have a problem getting back into the league. And weren't you just saying one page ago that you like Vick?


----------



## pushpull7

"he's BAD.........(unless he's on my team  ) "

I blame GTA. You kids better get off MY LAWN!


----------



## Joose

Gothic Headhunter said:


> So? How many guys in the league do you think aren't pieces of shit? He just got caught being one. I mean, that douchebag from the steelers got signed ONE DAY after he was let go, I'm pretty sure Rice won't have a problem getting back into the league. And weren't you just saying one page ago that you like Vick?



It was kind of a joke, I thought that was obvious. And yes I do like Vick. Dogs, funded, did his time. 

But of course I agree with you, the NFL has plenty of scumbags I'm sure.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

The joke must've gone right over my head. I hear people say stuff seriously like that so often I just assume it's always serious, I guess


----------



## pushpull7

Yeah, I think it's hard to tell personally. Nothing against Joose.


----------



## Joose

I suppose I forgot that you guys don't know me personally. 

The joke would've been obvious to my friends because, in my opinion, any man who hits a woman deserves nothing more than a shitty remainder of his life. 

So I'll redo that.... fvck Ray Rice and I hope no one picks his ass up. Now looking at my post it wasn't obvious at all.


----------



## Ralyks

Going to Browns at Bills today  Psyched for my first Bills game


----------



## pushpull7

Ralyks said:


> Going to Browns at Bills today  Psyched for my first Bills game



I'm guessing you enjoyed it  

So the johnny bunghole era has now started. Seems like a bad idea to me. Hoyer wasn't the reason they were losing.


----------



## Joose

I love a good Raider beatdown.

And I guess I was right about the Jags' upset! Haha

Go Broncos! Big game.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Joose said:


> And I guess I was right about the Jags' upset! Haha



I don't want to talk about it 

I'm just hoping the Packers fvck the patriots in the ass. I'm not sure what it is about them that just boils my blood. maybe it's the fact that they practically win without trying, maybe it's that Belicheck looks like an old Polish woman, but what ever the reason, I want them to lose _bad._


----------



## Shawn

Love the Jags' gritty comeback and I especially like how the Chargers came back and won against Baltimore. GB was impressive against NE, I knew all along how great the Rams are, quietly, they are getting better and better and a huge credit to Jeff Fischer, he's a coach who I've always respected. I got a few wrong this week. Was not expecting the Cards to lose to the Falcons but I'm glad they did as they are only one game ahead of the Seahawks. Oh, and Denver is dominating once again. The Chiefs needed that TD before the half but Denver recieves the ball to start the second half....interesting.


----------



## pushpull7

It's a mess.

Good luck to all those "middle" teams in the AFC over the next 4 weeks 

I have nothing against denver, but I really hate NBC games. They are so ....ing predictable.


----------



## Joose

FU*KC*

But yeah, great game. How about CJ Anderson bustin' out some Terrell Davis-esque moves today? The punt fake, the Pot Roast tip-Ware INT, the punt turned live ball that Denver recovered, just a good rival game!

I mean look at this kid! Knockin' mofos over left and right.

http://www.denverbroncos.com/multim...ghlights/9b84a3d8-6e6d-4427-af30-869b18173e89


----------



## pushpull7

Poor cutler, he wakes up from his nap to start playing an nfl game and it's too late.


----------



## Joose

Would've liked to see Chicago win that one, but oh well.


----------



## pushpull7

The cow.... are going to be in the playoffs, likely will win their division and toni will be mvp.

It's possible that PHI or IND will beat them, but I'll say that it's more likely they will win at least one. So, what did I pick this year? Let's see if I remember:

SHE (  ), GB, PHI (still possible), and NO. Then as the WC I think I took DAL/AZ. Detroit could spoil the party. We'll see.

Then DEN, ?, NE and IND. I think I took SD and KC to be WC's. I can't remember If I took BAL or CIN for the division.

I might be off a little, but looks like unless things change dramatically in the next few weeks, Ima be pretty close.


----------



## Joose

I see a Denver-Green Bay Super Bowl coming... Am I the only one?


----------



## MaxSwagger

Joose said:


> I see a Denver-Green Bay Super Bowl coming... Am I the only one?



This was my prediction at the beginning of the year. I don't see anyone stopping the Packers from getting there, they really feel like the superior NFC team. I thought the Eagles may have a chance but after seeing what Green Bay already did to them I'm not so sure. I also feel that Arizona and the Cowboys will lose, Cowboys are bit of a wildcard because Demarco Murray and that offensive line have a way of controlling a game. Denver could have issues if they run into the Patriots or even the Colts in the playoffs. However, I think if the Pack and Broncos do meet in the Super Bowl, the Broncos will win. I think the Packers defense, although getting better, won't be good enough against Denver's new balanced attack offense, and they aren't going to be able to count on winning a scoring fest the way Denvers defense is playing.


----------



## Joose

It would likely be a hell of a game.

I just really hope Denver gets home field advantage again this year; if they do end up against Indy or New England, it needs to be in Denver. Especially if it's NE; Manning can't win there and Brady can't beat Manning in Denver.


----------



## pushpull7

Joose said:


> It would likely be a hell of a game.
> 
> I just really hope Denver gets home field advantage again this year; if they do end up against Indy or New England, it needs to be in Denver. Especially if it's NE; Manning can't win there and Brady can't beat Manning in Denver.



Both den and ne have reasonably similar schedules remaining. Maybe denver is a bit easier. If they tie, NE owns the breaker. So Den would have to win out and NE would have to drop a game. Could happen, but not likely 

I said from the beginning, seattle/den with seattle winning. If not seattle, then the cow....s.


----------



## Joose

Yeah see, I have to root for San Diego against NE this week. Ugh. I refuse to say "Go Ch____s", but I will say down with New England!


----------



## pushpull7

A ho-hum day coming tomorrow. 95% of it is predictable.


----------



## pushpull7

(and a deep breath...........)

Is there anything more over-rated than JJwatt? He's got a big mouth, no doubt about that. But does he really take games over that often? Not saying he never does but there are people that think he's the "mvp" and I'm thinking WATTTT?????????????????

But seriously, I think he's over-rated.


----------



## Joose

^Is it? I had a difficult time with some of my picks this week. Namely, Steelers/Bengals, Titans/Giants, Ravens/Dolphins, Jets/Vikings, Panthers/Saints, Seahawks/Eagles, Patriots/Chargers. So, 7/16 games seem unpredictable to me. That said, I chose Pittsburgh, Tennessee, Baltimore, Minnesota, Carolina, Philly and San Diego.

My San Diego pick is just out of hope, though it should be a great game.


----------



## Joose

pushpull7 said:


> (and a deep breath...........)
> 
> Is there anything more over-rated than JJwatt? He's got a big mouth, no doubt about that. But does he really take games over that often? Not saying he never does but there are people that think he's the "mvp" and I'm thinking WATTTT?????????????????
> 
> But seriously, I think he's over-rated.



I disagree, very much. Watt is the definition of a great football player. He's versatile, doesn't run his mouth (yes, a big mouth, but he doesn't run it like half of the league), just does what he does best and does it every week. Absolutely my MVP choice.

I put him up there with Peyton and Luck, as far as attitude, work ethic and execution goes.


Edit: Let's say he's ONE of my very few MVP choices.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Dolphins>Ravens
Saints>Panthers
Lions>Bucs
Vikings>Jets
Rams>Redskins
Cardinals>Chiefs
Eagles>Seahawks
Colts>Browns
Steelers>Bengals
Texans>Jags
Giants>Titans (a man can dream)
Broncos>Bills
49ers>Raiders
Patriots>Chargers (although I hope otherwise)
Packers>Falcons


----------



## Joose

Gothic Headhunter said:


> Giants>Titans (a man can dream)



Dream no more.


----------



## pushpull7

I had to open my big mouth about watt 

@ todays games: Yaaaawwwwwwwnnn. Soooo predictable.......


----------



## Joose

pushpull7 said:


> I had to open my big mouth about watt



Three sacks, four tackles for loss, five quarterback hits and a batted pass.... yeaaaah.


----------



## Shawn

Go Hawks! 

That game had me on the edge for a few moments there, what a relief they get the win. I can't believe SF lost and was hoping for a Arizona loss but they came through. The NFC West is getting interesting and I do hope the Hawks take it.

For my picks this week, only 2 wrong thus far.


----------



## pushpull7

I hate the shehawks, but nobody is going to beat them. Maybe dallass, but that would even be worse. 

Seasons over. We need a quarterback. Knuck knuck is a suck suck. If he wasn't such an arrogant ass to the press like he's gods gift then I'd have his back, but he sucks. I hate to admit you punks are right


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Joose said:


> Dream no more.



Man, if only we could dominate like that against teams who aren't doing worse than us. Did you see the time of possession? I think it was like 40-Giants/20-Titans

So happy for the win though. Let's see if this helps the team out for the rest of the season


----------



## pushpull7

It's always nice when you win 

I didn't really watch that game though. I went back to sleep and woke up just in time to see the thermo nuclear strike in the bay. 

Now the only joy is who is going to get fired on black monday (or sooner)

On my "fo sho" list are:

Bradley, Trestman, and Rivera. 

Likely are Hardballs*, Rexy, ATL Smith and Coughlin.

Some possible one and dones: Gruden, Wizenhunt, and TB Smith. All three of them failed miserably when they were supposed to be next level guys. Especially Wiz, I mean, TEN had a bunch of injuries last year and Munchack didn't do anywhere near as miserably. 

I thought maybe "mr 500" (fisher) was going to be on the list, but now he's likely got everyone all excited and the off-season will be a constant onslaught of slurpage. 

But there is always a surprise.......someone keeps their job you thought was done, and someone goes that shocks you.

*Whether it was media created or there was something amiss, it doesn't matter.


----------



## ShaneConductorVimana

Indeed go hawks good season so far some crazy games!!!


----------



## pushpull7

"help me obiwan NE......you're my only hope"


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Hey, I got 9 games right. Not bad.

REALLY hoping Coughlin doesn't go. He's not even close to being the problem with our team. We need to draft some solid d-line players who are good at eliminating yards after catch. A new defensive coordinator couldn't hurt either.


----------



## pushpull7

Cam Newton suffers fractures in back during car crash - NFL.com


----------



## Joose

^I drove by the accident. I saw him on the sidewalk, had no idea who it was though. 

This... is a problem for me, as I have Benjamin and Olsen in fantasy and it's the middle of the playoffs. 

Glad he'll be OK though, Cam's a good dude.


----------



## pushpull7

But that truck 

That is one BUTT UGLY truck!


----------



## Joose

If you can't Dodge it, Ram it.


----------



## Joose

Lockette could be a soccer player.


----------



## pushpull7

I'm surprised the eagle didn't get an unsportsmanlike.


----------



## pushpull7

Not even going to bother with the game tonight. DUH that the rams will win. 

The rams, the most talked about sub 500 team in history. (though I guess they'll actually be 500 after tonight)


----------



## Joose

pushpull7 said:


> I'm surprised the eagle didn't get an unsportsmanlike.



Maybe Goodell will fine him for letting Lockette fall.


----------



## pushpull7




----------



## Shawn

Hope the Rams take care of business at home with the Cards because I'd love to see Seattle win the division. Of course Seattle would have to take care of SF at home but that would put the Hawks at 10-4. The Cards losing to the Rams would put them at 10-4. Go Rams!


----------



## pushpull7

I love it when I'm wrong. 

But still, losing another quarterback they have no chance of winning the division now.


----------



## Joose

I got that one right. Here are the rest of my picks:

Falcons>Steelers
Packers>Bills
Browns>Bengals
Colts>Texans
Raiders>Chiefs (that's right, Oak sweeps KC)
Dolphins>Patriots (wishful thinking)
Giants>Redskins
Panthers>Buccaneers
Titans>Jets
Broncos>Chargers
Lions>Vikings
Seahawks>49ers
Eagles>Cowboys
Bears>Saints


----------



## pushpull7

Joose said:


> I got that one right.



I'm glad for Bruce Arians. He's an extremely underrated (as opposed to overrated like fisher) coach. Plus, he got a screwin' from the refs (ok, I watched part of it  ) so if it can't be the niners, I'd rather see them. Of course w/o their qb's, they are likely not to beat seattle and thus just be a wildcard. 

Glad the yams were eliminated. I'm so sick of hearing about "joe 500" and his band of average men. FFS!


----------



## pushpull7

Joose said:


> Here are the rest of my picks:
> 
> Falcons>Steelers
> Packers>Bills
> Browns>Bengals
> Colts>Texans
> Raiders>Chiefs (that's right, Oak sweeps KC)
> Dolphins>Patriots (wishful thinking)
> Giants>Redskins
> Panthers>Buccaneers
> Titans>Jets
> Broncos>Chargers
> Lions>Vikings
> Seahawks>49ers
> Eagles>Cowboys
> Bears>Saints



no
yes
I hope not but probably
maybe
no
maybe
yes
no
probably
no, going for the upset
most definitely
no
and no.


----------



## pushpull7

Wait.....you left out wavens/hags

I'll go with the wavens


----------



## Joose

Huh, you're right, I did leave that one out. But yes, Ravens will win that one.


----------



## Shawn

That Cards/Rams game was a battle....unfortunate for St. Louis but a hard fought game and I have to give credit to Bruce Arians and co. for winning the game to put them at 11 wins. Despite more injuries and losing their 2nd string QB, the Cards still have a shot at winning the division but hopefully Seattle will beat SF at home then the Cards in AZ -I feel that game will decide the winner of the NFC West. 

That said....Go Hawks!


----------



## pushpull7

So where will hardballs go?

I'ma say the chicago bears. Perfect situation, he'll have a serviceable quarterback, will get someone to improve the defense and it's a town made for him.

Raiders? Other than beating the santa clara forty notters what do THEY have to offer? I can't imagine the raiders offering more money than the notters were paying him.

It would be a great FU to all those media t...ts if he actually stayed 

But I'm not sure I want him. He's a smug bastard that isn't good enough to beat the other smug bastard in the division. He's the "almost but not good enough for the big one" guy.


----------



## tedtan

And the Texans are back to needing a new quarterback as bad as they did last year.


----------



## Shawn

Damn, 49ers up 7-3 at halftime...hope the Seahawks make some adjustments, this game is a nailbiter.


----------



## Shawn

Go Hawks! That was a bad call against the 49ers with the "roughing the passer" but am glad the Hawks are winning. It should've been a field goal with the score 13-10 but the bad call gave the Hawks a TD. 17-10 with a little over 5 min.


----------



## Joose

And that win gives Denver the AFC West Division Title. Boom. Only 1 team left to sweep; and it's the Raiders so.... yeah.

Boy am I glad we have Barth kicking the field goals now; dude is accurate. Needed that, considering Manning possibly has the flu and was playing injured the whole 2nd half.


----------



## Shawn

It'll come down to Denver and NE in the AFC but still going with my preseason pick in Denver. Seattle is in prime position to not only win the NFC West but also the NFC but it'll be a battle as they'll go down to Glendale to take on the 1st place Cards and then finish at home against a tough Rams team. I just don't see the Packers losing out despite their loss in Buffalo so I think that GB's chances are slightly better and then of course, the Cards. Glad to see the Hawks get 10 wins though. Hope they keep it up and win out.


----------



## Joose

I really hope Buffalo pulls off another upset and beats NE, while Denver wins out. I do NOT want the AFC Championship game, should it come down to Denver and NE, to be in NE.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

I'm going with the Lions upset over the Packers for NFC north. AFC championship is almost guaranteed to be Denver/NE.


----------



## Joose

Alright so, I don't usually understand when people have a "2nd team" anyway, but... some dude just told me he's a diehard Eagles fan, but the Cowboys are his 2nd team.... what?!


----------



## Joose

Getting closer to game time... Here's my wishful prediction... I can NOT lose in week 2 of the Fantasy playoffs for the 6th straight year! (I have Bennett, I'm up by 16 points. He has Brees and Graham)

24-13 Bears

Martellus Bennett: 109 yards, 2 TD's
Brees: 1 TD, 2 INT's
Graham: 40 yards



It's possible; I suspect after all the talk lately, Cutler is gonna step up tonight. Without Marshall, the Saints should be focusing on Jeffery, leaving Bennett to do the work.


----------



## Shawn

I picked the Bears too, gave them the edge since they're at home. Usually, the Saints aren't quite the same team on the road than they are at home but this year they've lost 4 at home which I find hard to believe. I think a lot of it is their defense and DC, Rob Ryan. 

I am 10-3 in my picks thus far.


----------



## Shawn

Joose said:


> I really hope Buffalo pulls off another upset and beats NE, while Denver wins out. I do NOT want the AFC Championship game, should it come down to Denver and NE, to be in NE.


I would love to see that. My Father is going to that game, the last one of the regular season and given how great Buffalo's defense has played, it could be a battle and I wouldn't be surprised to see the upset. 



Gothic Headhunter said:


> I'm going with the Lions upset over the Packers for NFC north. AFC championship is almost guaranteed to be Denver/NE.



I would love to see that as well. I would hate for the NFC Championship game to be played at Lambeaux, especially in January.


----------



## Joose

-sigh- Maybe that's just "my thing", losing week 2 of the playoffs. As if I don't have enough dislike for Brees and Cutler anyway. 

Ugh!


----------



## pushpull7

Let's do the Cutler head bop.

"126 million
throwin dem interceptions
bobbin' my head to the right
wonderin' what I did wrong

All my yards are garbage yards
I've been to the playoffs once
Gruden isn't impressed
Want Clausen in instead"

BTW, congrats to Gruden for signing an extension. I just wish MNF had better games (though TNF and SNF are not much better)


----------



## Shawn

NFL Power Rankings, Week 16: Patriots back at No. 1; Bills rise - NFL.com 

I like Fox Sports Rankings better but they're not posted yet.....


----------



## Joose

That one Tweet on there makes a good point. Denver lost to New England, who lost to Green Bay, who lost to Buffalo, who lost to Denver. 

Any given Sunday. Or Monday. 




Or Thursday. Or now Saturday.


----------



## Shawn

Fox Sports has Denver behind Seattle who is behind New England, they also have Arizona down at 8.....


----------



## pushpull7

Joose said:


> Or now Saturday.



Please don't remind me


----------



## Joose

Shawn said:


> Fox Sports has Denver behind Seattle who is behind New England, they also have Arizona down at 8.....


----------



## pushpull7

I'm still mad at denver after the piss-poor performance in the stupor bore. I don't know if either them or NE are going to lose any games. 

Anyways, seattle or dallass, I don't think the afc has a chance against either.


----------



## Joose

pushpull7 said:


> I'm still mad at denver after the piss-poor performance in the stupor bore. I don't know if either them or NE are going to lose any games.
> 
> Anyways, seattle or dallass, I don't think the afc has a chance against either.



YOU'RE mad? 

I still think Dallas is weaker than they look. Except for Murray and Bryant of course. But Romo? Naw.

Seattle I just can't tell. I haven't watched much of them this season, but when I have, I still find myself waiting for Sherman to keep his hands to himself... but it's not gonna happen. Lynch and Wilson still impress me every time though.


----------



## pushpull7

So the neeners sexual assault dude strikes again eh? At least they released him this time. 

And what is this nonsense about this hardballs and what's-his-name "warm" conversation? Prolly went something like this:

(gum chewer) "Jez jim, tough luck, hope you learn next time to be a winner like me"

(hardball) "yeah, I tried to have a team like yours this year and it really worked against me"

Goodbye and good riddance. At least the press will likely ignore the next coach/noners (unless it's unsexy rexy) Now we just need a whole new defense, offense, quarterback and coaching staff. Other than that, we'll be fine.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I finally bought a Bears jersey this season, so of course they look worse than they have in years. Lovie's not looking so bad now, hmmm, Chicago?

Oh well. I also bought a bunch of Cubs jerseys, and they've made some moves in the offseason that hint at interesting things to come, so we'll see...


----------



## flexkill

I'm a big Cubs fan, and things are looking quite bright for next season!


----------



## pushpull7

I hope that it is the cubs (but hope it's not bad-boy players)

@tonights game: PERFECT! Absolutely nothing to play for or lose. Don't have to hope one or the other wins, NO PRESSURE!


----------



## Shawn

It'll be cool to watch former 'Hawks, Chris Clemons, Red Bryant and Winston Guy. Good to see them with coach, Gus Bradley. It's always fun watching Clemons. 

Happy about this....K.J. Wright, Seattle Seahawks strike four-year deal - NFL.com

I just hope they have enough cap space to give Russell Wilson his future contract next season.


----------



## Shawn

Joose said:


> YOU'RE mad?
> 
> I still think Dallas is weaker than they look. Except for Murray and Bryant of course. But Romo? Naw.
> 
> Seattle I just can't tell. I haven't watched much of them this season, but when I have, I still find myself waiting for Sherman to keep his hands to himself... but it's not gonna happen. Lynch and Wilson still impress me every time though.



It'll be interesting to see if Murray plays this week and if he does, he won't be 100%, especially with his grip on the ball. He has a few fumbles this year and adding the injury he has to his hand, I think the Colts' defense will use that to their advantage. 

I have Dallas winning that game even though Andrew Luck never seems to stop fighting, but with Murray out......I'm not so sure. Dallas is undefeated on the road this season but at home is a different story but I'll give the home team the edge on this one.


----------



## pushpull7

buh bye TNF. May next year be more interesting. Yacksonville for the win....job saving? I doubt it. But puts the waiders wondering if they've screwed themselves out of number one.....wait.....they prolly don't want mariota. AHHHH, TEN would LOVE to have him. Battle for first.....not sure if....

The "wiz" may have sealed his fate as one and done. Remember, he could have had Detroit! 9-7 was SD last year.....yet THIS was the hot coaching prospect. 

They deserve him


----------



## TRENCHLORD

"Cutler's Last Stand" 
The battle of little big pout 


In total truth; The McCaskey crew deserves exactly what they've received on many fronts.


----------



## Shawn

NFL User Comments: Seahawks sign Cliff Avril to 4-year, $28.5M extension 

Go Hawks!


----------



## Joose

I'm just glad Denver gave Harris Jr a new contract. First step in keeping key players.


And wait, there are 2 games tomorrow? Wtf


----------



## pushpull7

I'd call it none games  

PHI was my divisional choice for the nfc east and they will not make the playoffs at 11-5. SD will obviously win, but I'm not sure they can swing it into the playoffs.

Some interesting matchups over the weekend, but almost all captain obvious teams will win.


----------



## pushpull7

And for all you noner-haters (man, that's a long list!!!!) I'm pretty sure you'll get the xmas gift of SD dropping a 50 burger on them. They have no players left


----------



## Joose

I hope the Niners embarrass SD.

Also, why is Washington making this a game?


----------



## pushpull7

So where will Sanchez be next year? My guess is the niners


----------



## pushpull7

And knuck knuck makes up for his pathetic mistake. I still think SD is comin' back in this one.


----------



## pushpull7

Biggest losers on the planet. 

Has there ever been a team that has blown so many half time leads?

EDIT: Angry boy is ANGRY  I was already pissed. This is like MT Vesuvius. Get your ass kicked like the losers you are, but don't have a ....ing 28-7 halftime lead and let them win.


----------



## Joose

That 90 yard run by Kæperdouche was ridiculous though. That boy is _fast_.


----------



## pushpull7

Yeah, but the fumble recovery for a TD is even more ridiculous 



I tried to find a new football team way back when.......epic fail. Ah, the noners......breaking hearts one play at a time.......


----------



## flexkill




----------



## Ibanezsam4

people tend to forget the SD defense when healthy was the first one to hand the seahawks a loss this season... They see pathetic offensive performance (5 centers in one season; name one team this season which has had to deal with that) and they write off the talent on that team. do they have a star defense player beyond Weddle? no, but they do have a group of guys who can play the scheme well and work as a unit.

the chargers made enough adjustments on defense to tie up Gore and keep big receptions in check (all the big passes the niners made in the 2nd half were negated by penalties). 

what killed the niners was their horrible clock management. that third quarter went on FOREVER. too many penalties, too many timeouts, too many runs out-of-bounds. if they didn't want to produce points in the second-half they should've at least kept the ball on the ground instead of giving a Rivers offense (with decent pass-protection) a full quarter to make up 14 points. 

for sand diego going to the chiefs they should really consider giving ronnnie brown a greater share of the run game. also, they have a blessing in disguise in number 15, he gives them an opportunity to take advantage of gates or floyd being double teamed. their fifth center in better than their fourth, and he should stay in. the line is stronger with him in it.


----------



## pushpull7

Oh yeah, clock management.......49ers? Fogitaboutit.  

They don't get the plays in fast enough, and knuck can't execute those plays thinking he always has more time. I've noticed that since the beginning. 

The embarrassment of shame should be passed on for generations though (and likely will be) for the noners. There just is no excuse.


----------



## pushpull7

Congratulations to the steelers. Despite some lamebrained loses you are in the dance. 

Also congratulations to either the ATL or CAR where the winner of next weeks game wins the division. That also means that the coaches for those two teams have a small chance of keeping their jobs. I don't think the saints will be retaining the services of one rob ryan. 

So long johnny. You are the most overhyped non-factor self-centered not ready for prime-time player I can ever remember. Now you can go to vegas and do your little money dance. No more pesky football games to worry about anymore.


----------



## Shawn

Was happy to see the Chargers beat the 49ers in OT....what a game and what a performance by the Chargers to come back from behind and win in the end, was a great game. I've gotten a few wrong thus far. Dallas is killing Indy right now and I'll probably get that one right. Some good games today. Can't wait for tonight's game.

That said, Go Hawks!


----------



## flexkill

God i'm glad this miserable season is almost over.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Great game in St. Louis. It certainly hasn't been boring between the fight and Beckham lighting it up. Looks like Giants will improve to 6-9


----------



## pushpull7

MEH.

Cowgirls blowout the ponies for a division champ.


----------



## flexkill

Ya know, I kind of hope Romo wins it all. Dude is not as bad as he catches shit for being.


----------



## pushpull7

Well, that will make Shawn happy. I'm miserable.


----------



## Shawn

It was a complete team win and was impressed with the whole team. Just amazed by this team. Go Hawks!


----------



## Sofos

Shawn said:


> It was a complete team win and was impressed with the whole team. Just amazed by this team. Go Hawks!



And that Lynch TD

Holy

Shit

also, how is Lockette (83) THAT fast? Makes like 5 blocks, and catches up to Lynch. Damn!


----------



## Bodes

Sofos said:


> And that Lynch TD
> 
> Holy
> 
> Shit
> 
> also, how is Lockette (83) THAT fast? Makes like 5 blocks, and catches up to Lynch. Damn!



Agreed! A damn fine TD! Looks like he was covered in lard!


On another note... good work Baltimore... NOT!


----------



## Sofos

Bodes said:


> Agreed! A damn fine TD! Looks like he was covered in lard!
> 
> 
> On another note... good work Baltimore... NOT!



What makes it more impressive is that he missed the whole first half sick, then gathered himself and played the 2nd, while throwing up on the sidelines with a bad stomach ache. He can say "Yeah" to reporters all he wants, he's a great player


----------



## pushpull7

Congratulations to the Cincinnati Bengals and the NE patriots. I didn't think Cin had it in them but their defense stepped up big.


----------



## Bodes

Sofos said:


> He can say "Yeah" to reporters all he wants, he's a great player



I can't believe he got fine $100,000 for that! The reporters asked indirect questions.

I.e. "Do you have any thoughts on your team's defence?". "yeah" is a totally appropriate response, if they want further information, they should have elaborated their question further!


----------



## pushpull7

I promise you, if it was Frank Gore, ya awl wouldn't be saying that 

He's a good player but he shouldn't be given special rights just because he's good.

That being said, the NFL are hypocrites. But still, richard should have been fined at least a 100 large for that antic he pulled.


----------



## pushpull7

Well, looks like I killed that one dead 

Ok, how about back to the games?

BUF/NE - I'll go BUF just on gut feeling. Not sure how NE is going to approach the fact that they have home field.
CHI/MIN - One of the "who cares" bowls, I'll go MIN.
JAX/HOU - I'll go HOU. I don't think that the scenarios will play out for them to get in though. But still, a 7 game improvement is a huge step. With a QB they could be a good team next year.
CLE/BAL - BAL with ease. But again, not quite sure if they can get in. But since I hate 'em.....I guess I should be thinking they will 
DAL/WAS - Duh? 
IND/TEN - IND and it doesn't matter in seeding I don't believe. The wiz is likely one and done.
SD/KC - BIG GAME! I'ma go with SD but considering how wacky the AFC is right now...I wouldn't be surprised if KC won and threw a big monkey wrench in the whole thing.
NYJ/MIA - Another who cares bowl, Unsexy rexy's probably last game as a jet. 
NO/TB - Another who cares bowl, I'll go NO.
PHI/NYG - Another who cares bowl, I'll go NYG.
OAK/DEN - I'll go OAK just because of the bandwagon.
CAR/ATL - HUGE GAME, I'll go CAR.
DET/GB - DET. 
AZ/SF - AZ, but it won't matter, they will be a wildcard
STL/SEA - Duh? 
CIN/PIT - HUGE game, I don't know what to pick. I'm leaning toward CIN but I wouldn't be surprised if PIT won.


----------



## Shawn

Got a few wrong thus far....didn't think the Chiefs would win against the Chargers but they did. Also, went with New England even though I had a feeling the Bills would win as well as the Eagles/Giants game.

Hope the Hawks can get the homefield with first round bye. The Rams are tough. Go Hawks!


----------



## Demiurge

What a day so far (except for the local game)- so glad to have the Red Zone Channel.


----------



## Shawn

Great win for Seattle as they take the 1st seed in the NFC with homefield/1st round bye. The Rams are a tough team but somehow I knew they'd win despite their sluggish start. The Packers/Lions game is pretty interesting too. Looks like Detroit will be going to play the Cowboys in Dallas which should be interesting. 

Go Hawks!


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

I was wrong on most of my picks, too. Lions really played sloppy today. Giants were good, but not enough to beat the Eagles.

So, unsexy Rexy- fired or is he coming back next year?


----------



## pushpull7

He already cleaned out his locker room. Apparently the GM is gone too. 

Congratulations to Jim Harbaugh. Despite the ultimate smear campaign and the fact that you are leaving us as one of the better coaches we've had, you and the players that love playing for you found a way to win to make sure you had no losing seasons. I will follow the Michigan wolverines very closely.

Lots of other bummers in the NFC. I'll not name them  

Bummed about the wavens. Was hoping SD would keep them out, it's been that kinda season. Shittiest season I can ever remember and I've been following football for over 40 years.

Oh, congratulations to the Carolina Panthers. Don't be surprised if they don't make a little noise in the playoffs. Looking forward to tonights game and the end of the season. Even al micheals and pencil neck collingsworth can't screw that up


----------



## pushpull7

What an unacceptable JOKE!

Dallas beat sheattle, and they aren't number one? What a complete scam.


----------



## pushpull7

Oh yeah, and congratulations to Frank Gore. You are a class guy who works hard and isn't involved with ridiculous nonsense. You've shown all the naysayers wrong and are a HOF candidate despite being on some lousy teams. One of my favorite Niners of all time. I hope an opportunity opens up for you this year to go to a good team (Indy comes to mind) and maybe chase that SB you deserve. Thanks for all the killer memories!


----------



## pushpull7

CHI and NYJ have fired the GM's and the HC's. No surprise there. ATL parted ways with Mike Smith. He had a pretty decent run, but I think after hard knocks and the fact they couldn't pull it together was too much. I still think the GM has done a pretty lousy job with personnel.


----------



## pushpull7

Poor suh, he tries to be a dirty player and get away with it SO HARD 

Well, at least he doesn't have to be there for that embarrassing loss to dallass......


----------



## Randy

*Free at last, free at last!*


----------



## pushpull7

....where a guy who wins a gazillion games is let go and a guy who wins 7 games in two seasons isn't fired. Can someone please explain the math to me? kthxby.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

A hard lol @ the NFC South. Man, wtf. Clinching the division with a sub-500 record? Must be nice.

Maybe the Bears can beg Lovie to come back...


----------



## Sofos

Hey *Shawn*, you might like this: Lynch, Wilson had more rushing yards than 27 NFL teams


----------



## pushpull7

I feel bad for Buffalo fans. You finally get a coach that squeezes a winning season out and he opts out of his contract. 

Says how badly they missed on EJ Manuel. 

So two weird coach parting ways, 3 firings, and who's in the sweepstakes for Doug Marrone?


----------



## Shawn

I finished 171-81-1 in the regular season picks.....last year did 169-86 so I improved. 

Picking all home teams for the wildcard weekend. I wanted to pick Detroit over Dallas for the upset but I trust Romo to perform much better than Stafford even though it'll be tough for him going against that defense of Detroit.


----------



## Shawn

Sofos said:


> Hey *Shawn*, you might like this: Lynch, Wilson had more rushing yards than 27 NFL teams



Yeah, it's awesome! I know you posted this vid already but it's worth another posting...still cannot believe that run...





[/QUOTE]


----------



## pushpull7

Hey, the yets loss is the 4noters gain?

Good god.....WHY would someone bother interviewing rex? Do you really want someone who's going to have a sub-par staff and all that baggage?


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

I'm picking Cards, Colts, Lions and Steelers to win.


----------



## Joose

I picked the Panthers, Ravens, Colts and Cowboys.


----------



## pushpull7

What I hope for?

cowgirls
colts
steelers
panthers

I'll likely get the opposite. 

Sue is a waste, hope the cowgirls win.


----------



## Joose

I'll tell ya what, I'd like a Broncos-Panthers Super Bowl. That way my neighbors and I can talk all kinds of shit. Especially if Denver were to win, me being in Charlotte and all...


----------



## Shawn

So Indy at Denver just as I anticipated, going to be a great game!

The Bengals once again are one and done as are the Cards -what a game last night....can't wait for tonight's game. 

I still think Baltimore is a big threat to New England, just like in 2012 when they cost Denver a SB appearance. Love playoff football!


----------



## Joose

Hopefully Denver does to the Colts what they did Week 1!

And hopefully New England gets knocked off.


----------



## tedtan

Agreed.

I don't have a dog in this fight, but I'd like to see Denver take the SB because Manning deserves it at this point.


----------



## Shawn

That was a fantastic game. Really impressed how Dallas fought back to win the game after being down 13 pts at the half. I kinda wanted Seattle to play Carolina instead of Detroit. Great win by Dallas.

Hope the Hawks take care of Carolina next week.


----------



## pushpull7

Next we'll be seeing swarms of locusts, blood in the water, and trumpets from the air


----------



## Joose

Ravens>Patriots
Panthers>Seahawks (yeah, we'll see  )
Packers>Cowboys
Broncos>Colts


----------



## tedtan

I'm thinking

Ravens
Hawks
Cowboys (the first half of last week's game was an off day; I think they'll come back in much better form this week, but we'll see)
Broncs


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Patriots>Ravens (would be happy if the Ravens won though)
Seahawks>Panthers
Colts>Broncos
Packers>Cowboys


----------



## pushpull7

I'm feeling optimistic 

panthers
colts
patriots
packers


----------



## pushpull7

Positive thinking.......it gets you nowhere


----------



## Joose

This is how a playoff game is _supposed_ to be!

C'mon Ravens... as much as I hate rooting for the team that kept Denver out of the Super Bowl 2 years ago, I want some revenge on them.

...and I'd rather play them in Denver than New England in Foxboro.


----------



## Joose

Damn Patriots.

Ugh! Alright well, Denver... beat the Colts, beat the Patriots. Manning has never last to a team twice in a year, time to hope that continues!

But first... those pesky Colts.


----------



## pushpull7

Abandon all hope.


----------



## Sofos

Seahawks

That is all


----------



## Shawn

Great games yesterday! The Pats/Ravens game was down to the wire and I thought Baltimore was going to win for a little while there but the Pats came through, nicely done.

I was at the edge of my seat watching the Seattle/Carolina game and I was so happy to see the defense make plays. First, Sherman and then Chancellor who I thought played his best game yet (the 3 attempts of blocking the field goal was something I've never seen  ). Russell Wilson played a stellar game. He was 8/8 on 3rd down with over 170 yds just in 3rd downs which is pretty impressive. I knew the Panthers would stop Marshawn and they did a great job with running the football with Stewart and staying in the game early. Cam did make some plays here and there but I think the Seahawks played a better game. Was awesome to see.

What's next? Go Hawks!


----------



## Joose

Yesterday's games were very good.

My heart's racing a little bit today over the Denver-Indy game. I don't want to be like my neighbors, who all came home very quiet and just generally down after the Panthers lost. That "well, it was all for nothing" blues. I don't want it!

GO BRONCOS! MAY NO _LUCK_ FIND THE COLTS TODAY!


----------



## Jlang

So far I am 5/6 on the playoffs. (Missed the Carolina game.) I am calling Dallas and Indy today. LETS GO!


----------



## Joose

I'm 1-2 this week.

Let's make it 2-2!

Crush the Colts! CRUSH 'EM!


In all honesty, I'm predicting Denver wins it 27-21.


----------



## Jlang

Wow, Craazy end.


----------



## Shawn

So glad GB is coming to Seattle and not the Dallas Cowboys. I really thought the 'boys were going to win it but Aaron Rodgers played admirably despite his injury. Great win for the Pack and looking forward to the NFC Championship game in Seattle. Go Hawks!

Now gonna watch the Broncos/Colts game. I picked Denver to Win. So far 3-0 in my picks.


----------



## pushpull7

Was 3 of 4, would have liked to have been 1 out of 4


----------



## flexkill

Well Joose, it was a valiant effort, and they got a lot farther than I thought they would, but once again....Manning proves me right.

He is one of the greatest regular season QB's ever but when it really counts he chokes. dude needs to retire.


----------



## Joose

UGH!


----------



## Joose

Well...


----------



## Shawn

Tough loss for Denver. I don't know what was going on with their defense but they did not pressure Luck as much as I thought they would. Seemed as though Luck had no pressure and was able to make plays. Ah well, my preseason pick of Denver going to AFC championship game and to the SB were wrong. Credit to the Colts though....they played well.


----------



## Sofos

I'm a huge Seahawks fan, so of course I hope they go to the SB, but if the Packers do, I won't be too mad (Born and raised in Wisconsin, most of my family is still there). I'd love to see Pats/Hawks SB though. My Twitter would be on fire (lots of Boston fans [Bruins, Pats, Celtics, Red Sox])


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Gothic Headhunter said:


> Patriots>Ravens (would be happy if the Ravens won though)
> Seahawks>Panthers
> Colts>Broncos
> Packers>Cowboys



looks like I went 4 for 4. Exciting games though. Packers/Cowboys was really exciting to watch


----------



## MaxSwagger

Daaayyuumm, John Fox and Denver agree to part ways. Didn't see that coming at all.


----------



## Joose

I did, honestly. Gase and Del Rio could be going somewhere else as well. Things are about to get interesting.


----------



## MaxSwagger

No doubt, I just can't believe they would fire a coach that won the AFC West every year he was there. I mean shit, took Elway a whole hell of a lot longer to win a Super Bowl with Denver.


----------



## Joose

Well, Elway has now been quoted as saying the goal now is to bring Manning back at least for 2015. I think the only way that will happen is if they make Adam Gase the Head Coach. What 39 year old QB would want to learn a whole new offense again?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

John Fox wasn't gone for ten minutes before folks in Chicago started with the "Hey, what about..."


----------



## Joose

Insider Buzz: Peyton Manning Interested in Mike Shanahan Returning as Broncos HC | Bleacher Report

As a lifelong Denver fan, I can't say I'd have anything against it.


----------



## michblanch

I can't beleive that Buffalo hired Rex Ryan. 
That is an insane move. 
Apparently I'm missing something.


----------



## Randy

michblanch said:


> I can't beleive that Buffalo hired Rex Ryan.
> That is an insane move.
> Apparently I'm missing something.



My best guess would be that the new owners really embraced the whole 'top 3 defense' thing, panicked when Marrone left town and wanted to find the best candidate to maintain (and possibly boost) their defense.

To people outside of the AFC East, I'll make it simple... until Brady retires, every other team in the division spend the bulk of their attention building a defense that can slow him down. The Patriots reign on the top of the AFC East for the last decade isn't easily overlooked. 

As a Jets fan, I appreciated Rex's personality but he had to go. Six years is time enough to paint the team in your image, and meanwhile, the most cohesive team he ever fielded was the one put together by Mangini. Rex is a players coach, which is great for morale but terrible when it comes to putting together a competitive team; his biggest shortcoming in coaching the Jets was an inability to let guys go after they were past their prime and an inability to help scout young replacements.


----------



## Joose

Maybe Rex thought it was Buffalo Wild Wings.


----------



## pushpull7

So many headscratchers with coaches.


----------



## MaxSwagger

Going to be interesting to see if Denver goes Shanahan or Kubiak.


----------



## pushpull7

Either way I don't think it will be as good as foxy. 

Shanahan has shown that w/o the fantastic gold rush he found with denver (after learning how to win a superbowl with SF) he's a average/below average coach. Kubiak has some potential. But not quite sure "if" that he's ready to take the big chair again.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Grand Moff Tim said:


> John Fox wasn't gone for ten minutes before folks in Chicago started with the "Hey, what about..."



Turns out they were right


----------



## pushpull7

Bears fans rejoice! You have the possibility of being relevant again. And I think you get an automatic win against the niners! (party)


----------



## Joose

Packers

Colts


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Seattle looks pitiful. If they keep this up their defense won't have anything left by the 4th quarter and Rodgers is just gonna decimate them.


----------



## Shawn

Not looking good for the Seahawks. Its a shame, really.....hope they can make some halftime adjustments. Although they have been in this situation before, it'll be tough to come from behind down 16.


----------



## Jlang

LOL, is anyone else watching this.


----------



## Joose

This is ridiculous.

C'mon Packers!


----------



## Joose

Wow. Just... wow.

That was just like the OT against Denver in Week 3; they came out like a bunch of twincharged tanks. 

Welp... c'mon Colts!


----------



## Shawn

<-- me up until the 4th quarter.

   <-- me at towards the end of regulation.

   <-- me at the end of the game.

That was by far the hardest game for me to watch. Credit to the Packers and the job they've done. They are a fantastic team and Aaron Rodgers is arguably the best QB in the league. They had Seattle for most of the game but I like how the Hawks did not give up. So happy and I can now breathe...

Go Hawks!


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

No team deserves credit for that. Seattle beat a lower seated team with an injured QB in overtime, and Green Bay gave up a 16-0 lead at the half. Both teams should be ashamed of themselves, and if I was the coach of either team I'd be making A LOT of adjustments.


----------



## skeels

What a heartbreak!


----------



## Jlang

Gothic Headhunter said:


> No team deserves credit for that. Seattle beat a lower seated team with an injured QB in overtime, and Green Bay gave up a 16-0 lead at the half. Both teams should be ashamed of themselves, and if I was the coach of either team I'd be making A LOT of adjustments.



Exactly this. Seattle was literally HANDED the game by Green Bay. If they show up like that to the show, New England or Indy will clean their clocks. 

The more I watch football conspiracy theories, the more it honestly feels like its rigged. The dynasty of the 2010's is bound to be Seattle.


----------



## Demiurge

Why doesn't Rogers at least _try_ to throw on Sherman after he (Sherman) injured his arm?


----------



## Joose

Holy shit, Indy... This is over, and has been for awhile.


Anyway, welcome home, Kubiak. Sure hope it's the right move.

Denver Broncos to hire Gary Kubiak as new head coach - ESPN


----------



## Sofos

Man, one helluva comeback by the Hawks. Can't wait for the Super Bowl. Hoping for a repeat!


----------



## Randy

Joose said:


> Sure hope it's the right move.



I'd hope so too, because on paper it sure sounds like a downgrade.


----------



## Joose

Randy said:


> I'd hope so too, because on paper it sure sounds like a downgrade.



It really does. I was hoping for Gase. Only time will tell.


----------



## Randy

I've got an uncomfortable feeling that Denver's in for a helluva rebuild. No more Fox, no more Gase, no more JDR and I'm suspecting no more Peyton Manning (39 years old and learning a new playbook? Eh).

By the time Houston cut Kubiak loose, he was playing with a pretty stacked roster and somehow managed a 2-14 season. One year at Baltimore (coincidentally, the same year they pickup Steve Smith, wink wink) and, magically, Kubiak is in demand again at HC?


----------



## Joose

I'm holding out hope that part of the Kubiak decision was based on Manning. I believe he'll finish out his contract. Who knows, there are so many different things they could do and directions they could go.


----------



## Randy

That's true. I guess I'm still wrapped up over how 'out of the blue' releasing Fox was... all reporting was it was "mutual" and Elway says that Fox's result were below Denver's expectations (in other words, Lombardi or bust). The guy coached a team with Tim Tebow and Brady Quinn to the playoffs!  I'd have been willing to cut half the team and give him their salary if that's what it took to keep him.


----------



## Joose

Yeah I don't know what to make of it, all in all. 

I suppose the next steps are making sure Manning continues to play and then keeping Demaryius and Von.


----------



## Shawn

I sure hope Seahawks' defensive coordinator, Dan Quinn stays but apparently he is set to be hired by the Falcons as head coach to team up with Kyle Shanahan....I guess if the move happens then I will have to be happy with him getting a head coaching job as that is how I felt about Gus Bradley who went to the Jags. Will miss Quinn though.


----------



## MaxSwagger

Man, this whole "Deflate Gate" or "Deflatriots" thing is ridiculous. This was supposed to be the year they proved they aren't cheaters and can get to the Super Bowl without spying on teams or what have you, and now this. 11 of their 12 game balls deflated by 2lbs to help grip and throw. Granted, Legarrette Blount running for 148yds and 3 td's kinda negates the issue of deflated balls winning them the game, but it seems the Bill Belichick/Tom Brady era will forever be asterisked with the cheater name. Can't say I blame them too terribly much when the only punishment is a loss of a draft pick and a fine. NFL needs to step up their shit stat.


----------



## USMarine75

Yeah wtf... the Patriots could have beat Indy with 12 pounds of concrete in the football... but tainted is tainted. Ugh.


----------



## Ibanezsam4

Agreed with all of the above on the Patriots. It was an easy game for them they didn't need it but they stoop to it anyways. 

it comes down to the league needing to place some harsh punishments on the Pats beyond a lost pick and a fine. The NFL's credibility is already is a bad spot and failure to enact severe disciplinary measures is going to tip the scale of fans against them. i'll be curious to see what happens since Kraft holds a lot of power in the league. 

unfortunately this one more slight to the ball club in what has been a series of sketchy behavior going back years.

In my mind there needs to be coaching suspension. Even if Belichick had no knowledge (big if) not having the master play caller for a season would be enough of an revenue hit to Kraft and be the first chip in his dynasty's crumbling. the lessons are best learned when the owners get hit in the pockets. 

they had the balls to do it to the Saints, and that wasn't even a charge of tampering, just inappropriate conduct. 

i feel bad for the players, as long as they stay with that team this will be their legacy. i expect to see a talent drain from that team in the next 2 seasons


----------



## tedtan

Joose said:


> I suppose the next steps are making sure Manning continues to play



Nahhh, you don't need Manning. You need to bring Shaub over - he has a long history with Kubiak.


----------



## Joose

^I'll pass...


----------



## Joose

I will be rooting for the Seahawks in this one.

Cheatriots, ugh..


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Is there some way that both of these teams can lose?

Ugh, I guess the seahawks are the lesser of two evils for me.


----------



## Joose

This is the best thing you'll see all day.


----------



## USMarine75

Patriots fan here... but this made me laugh.


----------



## Demiurge

Alright, today is the day! Let's here some thoughts on the game and some Super Bowl-watching menu items!

Regarding the game, I'll start off by saying that I think the Seahawks are going to be very good for a very long time. Russell Wilson seems to be impossible to root against- with his raw ability and character, and their defense... it's hard to explain: you watch their level of play and you feel kind of _jealous_? Pete Carrol- maybe I feel about him the same way that Browns fans feel about Belichick- when he was with the Pats he seemed terminally incapable of having his teams finish games, but obviously the NFC championship game shows that he has changed.

That said, I still think the Pats have a chance to win this one. If it's a close game, I think the Seahawks win, because they just have more guts to make that one extra WTF play in a key moment (or Brandon Browner getting flagged at the worst possible moment- ugh!). Green Bay showed that you simply cannot let that team hang around. If the Pats are to win, they have to jump to an early lead and not let up; Josh McDaniels has a tendency to get too cute or too predictable with his play-calling at times and I'm really afraid of that. The Pats' defense gets sloppy with a lead, too. The more I type the more nervous I get.

In the end, I still think the Pats will win, if not just for the fact that, as a pessimist, I believe that sometimes the most unsatisfying outcomes can still be one where you get what you want but with a defect. Having a Super Bowl victory with the preceding events marred by the ballghazi mishegaas and a future of "well, Brady has 4 rings, *but...*" would arguably be the most tragic outcome.

What I will be stress-eating today during the game:
-chicken wings: one batch brown sugar & chili powder based; one breaded w/buffalo sauce
-stovetop-style chorizo mac & cheese
-bourbon-glazed meatballs (remaining bourbon will be drank tout suite)
-"garbage fries"- french fries covered with melted cheese, bacon, and sriracha aioli
-jalepeno popper dip
-an assortment of fine Italian meats and cheeses
-much, much alcohol... with, as a probable jinx, a bottle of bubbly and a Patriots stein at the ready


----------



## asher

WHAT THE ACTUAL FVCK

and then

DOUBLE WHAT THE FVCK


----------



## pushpull7

There is a god!

Oh man, I'm in shock!


----------



## Don Vito

There's something in our Alabamian water supply.


----------



## Shawn

Congratulations to Tom Brady, Bill Belichick and the New England Patriots, that was a great game and although I didn't like the last play call for Seattle, was proud how they played.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Second and goal. You have Lynch on your team. Why on God's green earth would anyone opt to pass?


----------



## MFB

Butlers interception will be the #1 talked about tbjng this week
Butlers missed block leading to the Seahawks goal rush will be #2

Great ....ing game and glad I watched every minute of it

Shawn - your Hawks played like absolute beasts and made us fight for that win


----------



## thegut




----------



## Dana

thegut said:


>



lol


----------



## pushpull7

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Second and goal. You have Lynch on your team. Why on God's green earth would anyone opt to pass?



Thankfully!


----------



## Dana

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Second and goal. You have Lynch on your team. Why on God's green earth would anyone opt to pass?



did you follow any of Carrolls response to that?
i have no idea what the heck he said.....


----------



## Demiurge

Vintage Pete, hate to say.


----------



## Joose

"That was the worst play-call in Super Bowl history." -Deion Sanders


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

that was a crazy but fun ending...












...depending on which team you were for.


----------



## pushpull7

Joose said:


> "That was the worst play-call in Super Bowl history." -Deion Sanders



Well, he's always right.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Those rarely get picked-off directly, but the chances for a batted-ball or off-the-receiver type interception are waaaaay too high for that situation.
If I were them I would have hit the QB sneak first, and then to Lynch on the next play if needed.

Great win for the Pats, I'm sure happy about the way it all went down .
IMO Edelman was the big difference maker for the Pats. If my eyes were correct it was he who knocked the hell out of the hack's CB Lane after Lane's interception.
Getting Lane out of the game early helped open things up a bit more for Brady. Edelman's 9 receptions for 109 was huge in such a scrappy game.


----------



## pushpull7

As a life-long 49ers fan, and watching Joe Montana come into his own, I can safely say that Brady surpassed him. 6 Superbowls, 4 wins and zero losing seasons. 

Not a bellichick fan, but hey, he's saved the day quite a few times (except the last giants SB, was glad they didn't go undefeated)


----------



## Demiurge

It would appear, with the winter storm starting early tomorrow, that work will be closed. Probably a good thing since I did this:







That's a full bottle of (really cheap) champagne in there.


----------



## crg123

Wow. What a game. I'm not really a sports fan but that last 20 minutes I was on the edge of my seat.

This face though hahhahaah: https://vine.co/v/OtE6P3h29t9


----------



## pushpull7

The pete carrol one was better.


----------



## Andromalia

Two SBs in a row with a super fail. (I'll remember last year's snap for a long time  ) 
Last year it was to the seahawk's benefit, this year it's against them.

As a non US resident I'm still not getting the hype about Brady though, guy only makes short passes. Swap his OL with Peyton's and he'll get destroyed. (My team of choice being the Saints: when I started to get interested in NFL I picked a team according to how much I liked their jerseys lol )


----------



## Demiurge

Andromalia said:


> As a non US resident I'm still not getting the hype about Brady though, guy only makes short passes.



I guess that my best defense to that would be to say that his team runs a "West Coast"-style offense- whose bread-and-butter are those short & intermediate throws, with expectation of yards run after the catch- and he runs it very well. He makes great reads, shrewd decisions, and accurate throws. It also helps to have a great coach and a (typically) good defense. It may seem simplistic and unsexy (because who doesn't like the huge downfield throws), but I guess if it were easy then there'd be a greater success rate of quarterbacks.


----------



## Joose

I've always tried to convince myself that I hate Brady, but it's just not the case. The dude's an incredible QB. And now with 4 rings and 0 losing seasons, he could retire as arguably the best of all-time; and anyone who denies that possibility is crazy. 

Though I'm not sure NE won it, so much as SEA lost it, and that's kinda funny.


----------



## tedtan

Joose said:


> Though I'm not sure NE won it, so much as SEA lost it, and that's kinda funny.



Especially since Seattle only go to the super bowl because Green Bay gave up a game they should have won (I don't mean to take anything away from Seattle's come back in that game, but it was Green Bay's game to lose at that point).


----------



## pushpull7

And some people think that dallass should have beat GB.

GB lost. Most upsetting game I've seen in history. (yes, I fell sucker to actually watching the last parts.....idiot) But they LOST. They had their chance....and again......and again.......and again. They lost.

But the sweetness of this will get to linger all off-season.  

Won't be paying anymore attention to football until the draft. 

Oh, I just found out johnny rotten is in rehab. Ah cleveland, you know how to pick a winner.


----------



## pushpull7

I can't find the pictures of pete carroll dropping to his knees after that interception but....allow me to recap.

OMG we ....in........oh........no...........it didn't happen........man......we're not the best.

So, to recap........great team, well coached, and great talent.......and we love seeing them lose everytime.


----------



## pushpull7

Still stoked  

But......question:

Why does the NFL have rules? I mean, 99.9% of the time "arbitration" and so on is "overturned"

Peterson is a douche. Anyone that would do that to any child (and I'll go on record that it's an ILLEGITIMATE child) should be hung by their toenails. 

Hardy now is saying he wants back in :roll: Rice is back in (after a long time) and considering vick and burress, it's obvious that it doesn't matter what someone does, they be in. 

Winston......no problem with being number one DESPITE being a real problem.

Why not just say "hey, nfl......let dem do what day want and it's not a problem"


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

The NFL should start another franchise in LA, call them the LA Felons, and have them be comprised exclusively of players with criminal records. If a player breaks the law and/or a major NFL rule, they're automatically ineligible to play for any team other than the Felons.

Feel free to use that idea, Roger. It's a freebie.


----------



## tedtan

^


----------



## pushpull7

So, who gets that really over rated guy from Detroit? I think the Raiders will land him. They have money, they need a big time player, he's a Raider kinda guy. Jacksonville is a great place to go for saving taxes, but that team doesn't have a promising young quaterback (or anything else)

Indy maybe? I doubt it, but they have a lot of cap space. But Luck will need to be paid next year. Dallas probably doesn't have enough money. You know Jerry loves his hood ornaments though.


----------



## MaxSwagger

Man, I love the NFL offseason almost as much as the regular season. Fun to follow all the trades/cuts/etc. So far nothing too out of the ordinary. McCoy for Alanso was pretty weird. Going to be interesting to see what happens at RB for the Eagles, Darren Sproles isn't exactly a number 1 option. Other than Suh, the franchise tags were pretty obvious. Chiefs are looking to to trade or cut Dwayne Bowe which I'm pretty sure just leaves Albert Wilson left as the only lock at the position next year. As a Chiefs fan this excites the hell out of me, I think Bowe can still be productive with a team that suits his style of play but it just isn't going to work in KC, especially with that contract. Should be fun to watch a new group of WR develop. Denver is looking to make the best out of the cap issues they have, I don't see them taking the dramatic step back that a lot of analysts are predicting. Manning taking a pay cut just like Elway did in 97 if I'm not mistaken. Other than that, the only other big news would be Andre Johnson leaving, also another veteran WR that's going to probably want more than he's worth, and Vince Willfork's option not being picked up by the Patriots. I think I just typed this to remind myself what has all happened so far. haha Obviously there's been a few other smaller deals, Cassel to the Bills, etc. Can't wait to see what happens where free agency officially opens next week.


----------



## pushpull7

Me too. Will be interesting to see what Indy does. Lots of money, lots of good quality players.

The Andre Johnson thing is weird though too. I don't think anyone will pay him that contract in a trade so will Houston hold pat or actually release him? He could go to Indy, Pats, or maybe even Baltimore. 

The running backs are all really strange. Many older guys who probably have something left in the tank, but nobody will likely pay them much. Gore to indy makes a lot of sense. Buyer beware Forsett and Murry. Someone is going to pay them a whomping contract and if they are a crappy team, they could be a bad fit.


----------



## MaxSwagger

DAAAYUUUUUMMM, Brandon Marshall traded to the Jets. Crazy. So their WR core next year will be Marshall, Decker, and Harvin? That is going to be scary... if they can find someone to to throw the ball to them.


----------



## pushpull7

The bears want Suh it looks like. 

@Jets: Starting to think they are looking a little like Mariota is being eyed.


----------



## pushpull7

Suh to Miami? 

Gore to Philly?

Chris Johnson shot in a drive by?

?


----------



## Joose

Jacksonville wants Julius Thomas and DeMarco Murray.


----------



## pushpull7

Weird fit if that happens. But for Thomas I can understand it because of taxes. (Murray already has that benefit in Texas)

Poor raiders. They couldn't land suh (I think they were banking on that) and now can't have Cobb. Maclin is a good choice for them since Carr can through the deep ball pretty well. KC is a TERRIBLE fit for Maclin. TERRIBLE (Alex Smith is the worst deep ball thrower I've ever seen) 

I wonder if Indy would be interested in Maclin? (Prolly not, they already dropped the ball with Gore  )


----------



## MaxSwagger

MACLIN TO KC! I am pumped. Alex showed last year that with enough time he can air it out, not too worried there. Now we can focus on the oline in the draft. Wouldn't be surprised if they take an inside lb either as well as secondary. Probably grab a wr and te too. Tamba restructured his contract and there's a rumor the KC is in talks with Darrell Revis. Shits getting real!


----------



## pushpull7

I'm all for it! Maclin is a fine player. But I stand by what I say. I'm not impressed with Alex's long ball. KC is definitely a team I've always liked.


----------



## MaxSwagger

Yeah, Alex is going to have to prove it. Last year I didn't mind having his back and blaming it on the o-line/receivers but next year needs to be the year he makes the contract he signed make sense, especially with the front office taking care of their end of the deal so far. Just did some wandering around NFL sites and damn, Eagles fans are not happy this morning. haha If they don't at least make the playoffs next year Chip Kelly is going to be in some trouble.

Wonder what's next, Murray to the Colts? Torrey Smith in San Fran?


----------



## pushpull7

I know I'm not a whiners fan anymore but it's just sad that Patrick Willis has to retire. Great guy, great player. Class.


----------



## Joose

So... the Dolphins have all that shit go down with Incognito and now they have Suh...

They went from locker room problems to potential (likely?) on the field problems.


----------



## pushpull7

Hey, at least they didn't sign jerome simpson 

So now there is a report that Gore might go to Indy!!!!! That's where I always thought was the best fit.


----------



## pushpull7

Ok so crazy talk. SF trades kaperknuck to the Jets for 2 1's, and 2 2's and a 3.

Draft day comes along. Chip kelly trades away 3 ones AND Nick Foley to SF to get Mariota.


----------



## pushpull7

Ok so crazy talk. SF trades kaperknuck to the Jets for 2 1's, and 2 2's and a 3.

Draft day comes along. Chip kelly trades away 3 ones AND Nick Foles to SF to get Mariota.


----------



## MaxSwagger

Well, Chip Kelly is apparently a racist so I don't see why it wouldn't work out. haha Stephen A. Smith is one crazy cat.


----------



## pushpull7

Douchebag is probably a word I'd use that I think fits better. That dude is all about himself.


----------



## pushpull7

Well, it's official, "on paper" there is no reason to watch football this year 

I don't know though that that is a good fit for the squaks. How are they ever going to pay MM?


----------



## protest

Shit just got real.

Foles for Bradford. Picks involved, but not clear what. Possible swap of 1st rounders.


----------



## pushpull7

I think what that smith dude was trying to say is that chip kelly is retarded and somehow "racist" came out


----------



## protest

Smith is a complete asshat and overall hack. He was trying to say racist because that's his deal. He pulls race into everything, which makes me think he's actually racist.


----------



## pushpull7




----------



## Randy

<Jets Fan

Everybody's waiting for the Jets to sign Darrelle Revis and the big news out of NYJ today is them signing Buster Skrine? Who?


----------



## MaxSwagger

This free agency thing is popping off. Jimmy Graham to the damn Seahawks? The Bradfor/Foles deal? damn damn damn DAMN


----------



## Shawn

I love that move because I love Jimmy Graham but am sad to see C Max Unger go. I thought he was one of the best centers and still is. I'm kinda excited to see Cary Williams get signed as well as Will Blackmon but I probably would've rather seen Walter Thurmond come back. Shame about TE Zach Miller leaving as well as LB Malcolm Smith who is very versatile and had a history with Coach Carroll as far back as USC but having Graham should help immensely. 

Also very happy that Beast Mode Lynch is back. Go Hawks!


----------



## pushpull7

Randy said:


> <Jets Fan
> 
> Everybody's waiting for the Jets to sign Darrelle Revis and the big news out of NYJ today is them signing Buster Skrine? Who?



All you guys need now is a running back and a quaterback. Wonder if they are eying Mariota after all.


----------



## pushpull7

Rumors......Brees being traded to TB. Maybe they could make a trade with philly instead?


----------



## Joose

pushpull7 said:


> Rumors......Brees being traded to TB. Maybe they could make a trade with philly instead?



Naw. Chip Kelly would get way more out of it than he is (apparently) willing to take. 

Seriously, who gets rid of DeSean Jackson, McCoy, Foles and Maclin all in 2 years?


----------



## MaxSwagger

Joose said:


> Naw. Chip Kelly would get way more out of it than he is (apparently) willing to take.
> 
> Seriously, who gets rid of DeSean Jackson, McCoy, Foles and Maclin all in 2 years?



Apparently a guy who hates overweight gingers. haha Apparently there isn't a single player left on the team that played under Reid when he was there.


----------



## Randy

Randy said:


> <Jets Fan
> 
> Everybody's waiting for the Jets to sign Darrelle Revis and the big news out of NYJ today is them signing Buster Skrine? Who?





pushpull7 said:


> All you guys need now is a running back and a quaterback. Wonder if they are eying Mariota after all.



Yeah, I apparently spoke too soon re: Revis 

Mariota is a REALLY high possibility. The only teams with higher picks that need a QB are the Bucs and the Titans, the Bucs have already made obvious they're going for Famous Jameis and there's significant buzz Tennessee is giving Mettenberger another year. Everyone else already drafted a QB last year.

Chan Gailey's spread style of offense would be a natural fit for Mariota, but even if they don't take him, that scheme would fit Geno much better (much closer than what he excelled at at WV). Considering Gailey was able to squeeze 3,800 yards out if Fitzpatrick, I'd say we're looking at a significant tempo boost in NY. 

Real interest in CJ Spiller but then again, so is everybody else.


----------



## pushpull7

I can't imagine why anyone would be interested in CJ Spiller. 

C.J. Spiller Stats - ESPN

Terrible stats. Incredibly inconsistent, not a horrible pass catcher though. But as a 9th overall pick, he's at or near bust status. If you can get him on the cheap, cool. But I wouldn't pay much for him.

@Fitzptrick: I hate to play debbie downer, but 

Quarterback Win/Loss Records - The Football Database (look at wins loses)

Statistically, he's pretty good, but a LOT of fumbles.

Ryan Fitzpatrick: Career Stats at NFL.com

But they have a better chance w/o rex than with imho. I think he was delusional.


----------



## Randy

That's actually the point... Fitz is atrocious and but those same plays called with competent QB and receiver corp makes all the difference. Also, I'm excited with Chan as an OC, God help us if he were the HC


----------



## pushpull7

I don't know what to think of Indy. I'm both REALLY excited and very nervous. 

My belief is that the "old school" signings have something left in the tank. But if it doesn't work this year, there may not be a next. They gotta do Hilton/Luck/Fleener next year which will destroy cap space for a long time.


----------



## MaxSwagger

Yeah, Indy's really in a make it or break it situation now. Next year's AFC playoff's are going to be intense.


----------



## protest

Looks like Murray is officially an Eagle. Chip is gonna be pissed when he finds out he's not white.


----------



## Randy

If I were Dallas, I'd have kept Murray over Bryant


----------



## pushpull7

Agreed. But their attitude is anyone can run behind that line. We'll see.


----------



## Joose

Damnit. Denver has lost Pot Roast to the Deadskins.

I am not happy about this.

And Rahim Moore to the Texans. Good.


----------



## pushpull7

The ghost of tebow is back 

Meanwhile, number one pick/QB:

Jameis Winston Stats | College Football at Sports-Reference.com

Marcus Mariota Stats | College Football at Sports-Reference.com

I understand that I'm not a scout or clairvoyant, but I'm having a tough time betting against Mariota. The "experts" all say he's not ready now but isn't that what they said about Derrik Carr? On a really bad team he put up decent numbers last year. I think the Jets at 6 is the perfect place for him.

I just think that considering how few the turnovers were, the consistency, the fact that he's a monster running the ball as well as a high completion percentage should have him with more respect than he's getting.

But if he falls to Cleveland, his career will be short and forgetful.


----------



## pushpull7

Oh man.......hate to admit it......the "talking heads" have changed my mind 

I'm worried about my beloved MM........it's so "woez me" about him in the media.....again.....I just hope he doesn't go to Cleveland (unless he can kick ass and make them relevant......)


----------



## Randy

Trading up for (IMO) a bigger risk QB, with only 3 or 4 starts for Johnny 8-ball, would be a big mistake. Cleveland needs help all over the field and concentrating on just QB with your high draft picks is stupidly narrow-minded.


----------



## pushpull7

I was looking over the top 30 college quarterbacks and though there are some duds, there are 13 top flight NFL stars. Tebow and Young are tweeners (they had some success) and the jury is still out for some on Manzhell (I think he's done) So considering there is about a 50-50 chance you'll get it right. Mariota is number 8 on that list btw. Your Jets would be as good a fit as there is. He can sit, get familiar with things and though he might beat the other guys out, it's not a "reach"

Now, when you look at a lot of draft busts, they either were one year wonders, "huge potential" (you're committing suicide right there) or just simply a reach based on need. Some names in this category are Akili Smith, Ryan Leaf, Jake Locker, Blane Gabert, Tim Couch, Brady Quinn, Brando Wheeden, and the greatest first round draft reach/bust of all time......Jim Druckenmiller.

It's not an exact science but I like those odds considering.


----------



## Randy

pushpull7 said:


> Manzhell (I think he's done)



The unfortunate truth is that franchise quarterbacks come once or twice every 5 years... by that math, it's nearly impossible for all NFL teams to be fielding competent quarterbacks. In the case of the 2009-2010 Jets, that didn't need franchise worthy or even competent... they needed a 'game manager' and a top 5 rushing offense. There's a lot of people who would argue the Seahawks have made it a lot further than that, using the same model.

Do I think Manziel is the next Johnny Unitas? No, but can he manage handing off a football, a couple of designed passes and a couple of designed runs? Yes. A porous offensive line and lackluster overall offense is that makes that impossible. There are just too many holes and 'out-and-out' bad coaching/management on that team to be rectified by drafting one QB, especially someone like Mariota (who I agree would flourish in the new Jets offense) who has limited experience calling audibles and having to improvise (that's actually the biggest critique against him). He'll get killed behind that line. Pretty much anybody will.


----------



## pushpull7

Well, we'll see. He'll get the chance to prove himself. But from what I've seen (ncaa and nfl) he reminds me of two words:

Ryan Leaf.


----------



## pushpull7

Infamous Jameis......

One things for certain. The talking heads know what side their bread is buttered. (more soundbites/more coverage/mo monay)


----------



## pushpull7

Hey, Adrian Peterson was reinstated.......can't beat that with a stick!

(boooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, hisssssssssssssssssss)

Honestly, was there ever any doubt? Him and rice, mcdonald and harvey and winston should all be very happy together this year.


----------



## pushpull7

Famous Jameis, Knowin' how to treat da ladies right 

That dumbass could be accused of a triple homicide and nobody would truly care.


----------



## Dutchbooked

People take a bite of unripe fruit they just picked off the tree, complain it sucks and then throw it in the garbage. QB position is basically doomed because of social media and a hyper sports news cycle. Sports not too long ago was 5 minutes on the nightly news and nothing in the off season.
Now it is 24/7 twitter blog bull.... so no new QB will ever even get the chance to start to ripen. People would go insane if you actually sat a guy for **gulp** an entire rookie season. 
Bryce Petty could be great if he sits for 2-3 seasons and develops. Instead he will get drafted, tossed to the wolves then called a bust and all that talent completely wasted.


----------



## pushpull7

"I'm BAAAAAAAAACCCCCCKKKKKKKKK"


----------



## MetalheadMC

Dutchbooked said:


> People take a bite of unripe fruit they just picked off the tree, complain it sucks and then throw it in the garbage. QB position is basically doomed because of social media and a hyper sports news cycle. Sports not too long ago was 5 minutes on the nightly news and nothing in the off season.
> Now it is 24/7 twitter blog bull.... so no new QB will ever even get the chance to start to ripen. People would go insane if you actually sat a guy for **gulp** an entire rookie season.
> Bryce Petty could be great if he sits for 2-3 seasons and develops. Instead he will get drafted, tossed to the wolves then called a bust and all that talent completely wasted.



Agreed. The media is nothing more than a plague within itself. It has ruined many careers in a way. Tebow being the most prolific I believe. The Michael Sam bs last year...I almost had to stop watching ESPN, and it's only going to get worse. I'm just waiting for everyone to start calling Bortles a bust because Jacksonville can't win, or Jameis or Mariotta, wherever they go. 

Oh and Manziel, holy sh!t, that draft last year was annoying because it was all about him and Sam


----------



## MaxSwagger

I would've signed Tebow just for his pull with Jesus. I mean for ....'s sake, some of the stuff he got away with in Denver can only be credited to a higher power of some sort. haha


----------



## pushpull7

Wait, Blake Bortles isn't a draft bust?


----------



## Joose

^I don't think one can say yet, but my guess? No. I think that dude's gonna do pretty good. 

With the schedules out and the draft coming up, may be getting time to start the 2015-2016 thread.


----------



## Randy

pushpull7 said:


> Wait, Blake Bortles isn't a draft bust?



Roger Staubach wouldn't have been able to save that dumpster fire of a team.


----------



## pushpull7

Joose said:


> ^I don't think one can say yet, but my guess? No. I think that dude's gonna do pretty good.
> 
> With the schedules out and the draft coming up, may be getting time to start the 2015-2016 thread.



He had 425 pass attempts last year, his qbr was 22. It's not a good thing. I was being kinda smartass when I said "bust" but he's shown nothing that says he's ever going to be any good. Drafting Kevin White would be a great start though


----------



## pushpull7

"I did not have sexual relations with those crablegs......."

I can't WAIT for TB to draft him. Felon state U to TB, the perfect match.


----------



## Randy

Everybody's been applauding Famous Jameis because he can make "big boy throws" (tight openings and anticipating openings) and he finds or throws open receivers after an initial plan breaks down; that's basically what they've got on him vs. Mariota.

Considering how easily rattled he was the end of this last season and how the turnovers started piling up, unless he ends up on a team with a COMPLETE receiver corp and rock solid OL, he's going to be spending all next season on his back. He doesn't make decisions fast enough and, while I DO think 'dual threat' QBs are a gimmick, he doesn't extend plays with his legs enough (both running into openings or just buying time) to make up for his slow decision making. 

The off the field stuff is another story all together. My money says he goes Manziel... basically he gets a chance and between being frustrated riding the bench or playing poorly, he's going to get bored and succumb to the party life.


----------



## MetalheadMC

Randy said:


> Everybody's been applauding Famous Jameis because he can make "big boy throws" (tight openings and anticipating openings) and he finds or throws open receivers after an initial plan breaks down; that's basically what they've got on him vs. Mariota.
> 
> Considering how easily rattled he was the end of this last season and how the turnovers started piling up, unless he ends up on a team with a COMPLETE receiver corp and rock solid OL, he's going to be spending all next season on his back. He doesn't make decisions fast enough and, while I DO think 'dual threat' QBs are a gimmick, he doesn't extend plays with his legs enough (both running into openings or just buying time) to make up for his slow decision making.
> 
> The off the field stuff is another story all together. My money says he goes Manziel... basically he gets a chance and between being frustrated riding the bench or playing poorly, he's going to get bored and succumb to the party life.


 

I can see that. Its pretty bad when his dad has to ask someone to protect Jameis from Jameis. All that money that young, coupled with an immature mindset more times than not ends in disaster. I have nothing for him since he beat the Tigers in the championship 2 years ago, but I would like to see him overcome the odds, but I won't hold my breath.

As far as his on field decision making, yeah they definitely declined drastically. I remember watching the Louisville game and he handed them the game, only for Louisville to beat themselves. He made some sh1tty plays against Oregon, but id have to put that one on the whole team


----------



## pushpull7

All-Time Draft Listing: QB 1980 -- 2014 | Pro-Football-Reference.com

many many many busts. 

The QB is frequently a reach based on need, not necessarily the best player in the draft. Add in the fact that they usually go to a really bad team, injuries, and it's amazing any of them at all produce sometimes. 

Felon state had a great program in place for ponder, manual, and winston. 

Oh, and @Heath Evens: Um, I'll drink a pepsi if he's even close to the bills w/l's


----------



## Joose

pushpull7 said:


> He had 425 pass attempts last year, his qbr was 22. It's not a good thing. I was being kinda smartass when I said "bust" but he's shown nothing that says he's ever going to be any good. Drafting Kevin White would be a great start though



Not easy when your best WR can't seem to turn down weed and your other top WRs are either battling an injury or are out with an injury.


----------



## pushpull7

Joose said:


> Not easy when your best WR can't seem to turn down weed and your other top WRs are either battling an injury or are out with an injury.



Blake Bortles may never get to play with that "best" wide receiver. That's why I think Kevin White is the obvious choice for the Jags. I think he's got game in a big way, he's clearly confident, and isn't injury prone/doesn't seem to have off-field issues (that dude from OSU had MANY issues before being drafted)

He's big, strong, very very fast and out jumps a good majority of DB's in the league. Fowler is a question mark. I think if you are going to be drafted to get after the QB, then you have to have been a superstar at doing that at the college level. Maybe I'm wrong, but that is how I see it.


----------



## Dutchbooked

Randy said:


> The off the field stuff is another story all together. My money says he goes Manziel... basically he gets a chance and between being frustrated riding the bench or playing poorly, he's going to get bored and succumb to the party life.



You clearly don't know .....
Manziel is my all time fav college player but I can remember watching interviews in spring practice when he was clearly hung over. The fun of Manziel in college is he would make such stupid plays and throw it up for grabs and Mike Evans would jump up and grab it away from 3 guys. There was never anything that was translating in Manziel's game to the NFL. He is not big, he doesn't have elite speed, comes from the spread, average arm, doesn't even need to play football. He has absolutely nothing in common with Winston, zero. 

Winston is the second best QB prospect in the last 10 years behind Luck and 3rd is not even close. 

Actually, the only thing Manziel and Winston have in common is Winston is going to have Mike Evans to make him look good.


----------



## pushpull7

Shane Ray.......come on down! You're the next contestant on "my chronic is more important than my career!

Seriously, you can't make it to the draft w/o being busted for dope?


----------



## Randy

Dutchbooked said:


> You clearly don't know .....
> Manziel is my all time fav college player but I can remember watching interviews in spring practice when he was clearly hung over. The fun of Manziel in college is he would make such stupid plays and throw it up for grabs and Mike Evans would jump up and grab it away from 3 guys. There was never anything that was translating in Manziel's game to the NFL. He is not big, he doesn't have elite speed, comes from the spread, average arm, doesn't even need to play football. He has absolutely nothing in common with Winston, zero.
> 
> Winston is the second best QB prospect in the last 10 years behind Luck and 3rd is not even close.
> 
> Actually, the only thing Manziel and Winston have in common is Winston is going to have Mike Evans to make him look good.



I was never all that convinced on Manziel either, especially coming out in the draft so early (that doesn't bode all that well for Winston either, BTW).

I'd be interested in what you like about Jameis that leads you to believe he's so 'plug and play' ready to go. Andrew Luck's composure and leadership are nearly tied with his athletic ability; the latter I'm not convinced JW's got much of.


----------



## pushpull7

Ok, so that was boring for the most part. I didn't want to see eon peeon on NFL network so I had to go with Suzy Kolber (nice on the eyes, horrible on the ears  ) on espn. At least they have the chuckster  

Really doesn't matter, because sheattle is going to win the stuporbowl (oh how the irony does thou POURITH considering it's going to be in santa clara  )

Gee, I wonder what "dick" I mean "richard" will say after winning that one....no don't tell me, he makes kitteh scared.

Like I said in the other thread, that was a KILLER move by Indy. OL needs? Well, maybe but the biggest problem is they have the worst luck with running backs. Richardson was horrible. No offensive line is THAT bad. I say a running back in the second is a good idea....just in case Gore gets injured.


----------



## pushpull7

omg!

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/tennessee-titans-got-insane-trade-012700920.html

That's desperate. Chip is saying that that isn't what happened so maybe it's just fodder, but if true so much for "we won't mortgage the team"

I think they did good with their pick though. Mad Chip.......he's the crazy cat lady of the NFL.


----------



## pushpull7

I guess dallass has decided to get all the ex-cons together in one building and that will translate to a superbowl. They just need ray rice to complete the collection.


----------



## pushpull7

Here's a story, of a man named brady, who was deflating ball and won the game by a bunch...

So though they made my year, and beat the shehawks, he's now suspended for for games. All the haters, they'll be happy because unsexy rexy now is the odds-on favorite to win that division (though I'm not buying it) but somehow I think they'll survive. 

The next "gate" will be "wildcard gate" where the hoody will film rexy in the locker room doing his "I'm so sexy" dance to pump up the troops. Thus the Patriots beating rex and being fined 2 million dollars and 6 draft picks.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

pushpull7 said:


> Here's a story, of a man named brady, who was deflating ball and won the game by a bunch...
> 
> So though they made my year, and beat the shehawks, he's now suspended for for games. All the haters, they'll be happy because unsexy rexy now is the odds-on favorite to win that division (though I'm not buying it) but somehow I think they'll survive.
> 
> The next "gate" will be "wildcard gate" where the hoody will film rexy in the locker room doing his "I'm so sexy" dance to pump up the troops. Thus the Patriots beating rex and being fined 2 million dollars and 6 draft picks.



After appeal it will most likely be reduced to a two game suspension.

I think it's just plain goofy to care about a pound or two pressure. This is football, I thought.

I really don't think anyone should get to pick their balls anyways, except maybe lineman.

How about having a single game ball that's used for everything. Wipe it as we go. I know kicking and punting can slightly warp the ball, but again, this isn't knitting class.


----------



## pushpull7

Oh, I totally agree. The thing is that there WERE texts that were intercepted with him knowing about it in a very "devious" manner. Couple that with the history of the Putriots and walla! There you are.

Still, I'm VERY thankful that they beat the "greatest show on turf" and then "terrel owens" and then again "sheattle shehawks" in the superbowl. UGGGG, it's like voting in elections  You vote for "terrible" because the other side is even worse!


----------



## TRENCHLORD

pushpull7 said:


> Oh, I totally agree. The thing is that there WERE texts that were intercepted with him knowing about it in a very "devious" manner. Couple that with the history of the Putriots and walla! There you are.
> 
> Still, I'm VERY thankful that they beat the "greatest show on turf" and then "terrel owens" and then again "sheattle shehawks" in the superbowl. UGGGG, it's like voting in elections  You vote for "terrible" because the other side is even worse!



I hope he still just denies it 100%. I almost bet he does.
Anyways, yeah i'm right with you on the Bowl, I really loved seeing the hawks get theirs plus I've been a Pats fan from the Welker days forward (doesn't hurt that their games are on TV almost every week no matter where you live, and it's not like d'bears are ever making a serious run with ....ler).
I couldn't stand the Pats in their glory years after 911, but now that they've kind of became the league bad guy(LBG) I like them more and more every year. They do so much with all these relatively little white guys , although it's not like they're slow, Danny Woodhead ran a 4.3 out of collage.


----------



## Randy

pushpull7 said:


> All the haters, they'll be happy because unsexy rexy now is the odds-on favorite to win that division




Is that who they're favoring? I mean, you know who I root for but even objectively, I still think it's probably the Patriots, the Dolphins and then everyone else.

On paper, I don't think the Bills look much better than last year... still totally pieced together, no real scheme outside of defense. Also, Marrone had a better track record when coaching 'bits and pieces' teams than Rex.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

pushpull7 said:


> All the haters, they'll be happy because unsexy rexy now is the odds-on favorite to win that division (though I'm not buying it)



ESPN has the Fins as the favorites. For once, ESPN gets it right.

But yeah, eff Brady and the pats. I know it's a small infraction, but they have a history of cheating, trying to get one over on the opponent, and whining like a bitch at referees.

I hope the 4 games stands - lately these types of punishments seem to stay put rather than get reduced - although every radio guy is stating otherwise.


----------



## USMarine75

VBCheeseGrater said:


> ... and whining like a bitch at referees



Unlike every single WR on every single play? 

I think if you wave your hand in the air calling for a flag it should be a 15 yard unsportsmanlike conduct penalty, or at the very least delay of game 5 yards. That .... annoys me!

Oh and at least Brady does his complaining on the field, unlike Bill Polian who was on the rules committe and literally had the rules changed to benefit his team.


----------



## Demiurge

I think it's a farce ('cuz ahm a wicked homah, right?!), but the Brady suspension was the product of two unwinnable situations on a collision course. 

The Patriots, post Spygate, are never going to get the benefit of the doubt from anyone; even when they do stuff that isn't illegal like their no huddle or the eligible receiver subs, they get semi-accused of cheating (by the Jets and Ravens, respectively). People probably think that Belichick decides the shape of the ice cubes in the opposing team's Gatorade for competitive advantage.

On the other side, Goodell is obviously a hot mess as a commish and has probably been aching for a new issue to show consistency (since domestic violence suspensions are all over the place) and that he's not looking to f***-around. Here, he has a potential rules violation so he can get all haughty with The Integrity of the Game, 31 NFL markets that will love him for bringing the hammer down, and the opportunity to show that he's no owner's stooge. The preliminary belief was that this was going to be swept under the rug because he and Bob Kraft were buddies- nobody's thinking that now! Oh, and when Kraft was all kinds of arrogant prior to the Superbowl, requesting his apology in advance PLUS the death-stare he gave Goodell when the Lombardi was presented... oof... there must be some satisfaction in humiliating Kraft for that dickishness by suspending- and forever marring the reputation of- his superstar.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Demiurge said:


> I think it's a farce ('cuz ahm a wicked homah, right?!), but the Brady suspension was the product of two unwinnable situations on a collision course.
> 
> The Patriots, post Spygate, are never going to get the benefit of the doubt from anyone; even when they do stuff that isn't illegal like their no huddle or the eligible receiver subs, they get semi-accused of cheating (by the Jets and Ravens, respectively). People probably think that Belichick decides the shape of the ice cubes in the opposing team's Gatorade for competitive advantage.
> 
> On the other side, Goodell is obviously a hot mess as a commish and has probably been aching for a new issue to show consistency (since domestic violence suspensions are all over the place) and that he's not looking to f***-around. Here, he has a potential rules violation so he can get all haughty with The Integrity of the Game, 31 NFL markets that will love him for bringing the hammer down, and the opportunity to show that he's no owner's stooge. The preliminary belief was that this was going to be swept under the rug because he and Bob Kraft were buddies- nobody's thinking that now! Oh, and when Kraft was all kinds of arrogant prior to the Superbowl, requesting his apology in advance PLUS the death-stare he gave Goodell when the Lombardi was presented... oof... there must be some satisfaction in humiliating Kraft for that dickishness by suspending- and forever marring the reputation of- his superstar.




Not to downplay the seriousness of domestic violence in any way, but it kind of annoys me that the NFL tries to get out ahead of these cases (at least now they seem to be trying).
How about just letting the cases play out in court first (or not if it's squashed by authorities before it even goes to trial) then dishing out the proper punishment based on whatever quilt is established in his/her criminal case.
I just think it's crazy and unjust to suspend anyone before they've even had their day in court. To take away a person's right to make a living at their current job when they're still legally presumed innocent is IMO jumping the gun. Despite what evidence the league gathers on it's own it still should be considered unverified until there is an official legal ruling on the matter.


As for Brady's legacy, I think he'll be forever linked to this, but in terms of the "shadow" it will cast I think it to be more in the realm of Pete Rose HAD it been established with no doubt that Pete had only bet on his own team and had always attempted in every possible way to indeed win every game.
In reality I don't think it was ever established beyond doubt that Pete was always in it to win it (the actual games not the betting), so Pete's legacy as a manager has remained questionable in every way, and rightfully so.

In other words I think once a little time goes by (like even later next season) that most fans in-general will view it as just "trying to win" as opposed to "cheating to win". Like a pitcher who gets caught wetting the ball a bit now and then, like it's just part of the game even though it is by definition "cheating".


----------



## Randy

What Tom Brady's life looks like, as he's reflecting on his suspension and how this scandal effects his legacy.












...I'm sure he's having a lot of trouble getting sleep.


----------



## pushpull7

Randy said:


> Is that who they're favoring? I mean, you know who I root for but even objectively, I still think it's probably the Patriots, the Dolphins and then everyone else.
> 
> On paper, I don't think the Bills look much better than last year... still totally pieced together, no real scheme outside of defense. Also, Marrone had a better track record when coaching 'bits and pieces' teams than Rex.





VBCheeseGrater said:


> ESPN has the Fins as the favorites. For once, ESPN gets it right.
> 
> But yeah, eff Brady and the pats. I know it's a small infraction, but they have a history of cheating, trying to get one over on the opponent, and whining like a bitch at referees.
> 
> I hope the 4 games stands - lately these types of punishments seem to stay put rather than get reduced - although every radio guy is stating otherwise.



I made the mistake of watching quite a bit of NFL channel recently (kinda a carryover from watching the draft coverage) and they seem to be of the ilk that since it's rex (over-rated as a head coach imo) they are the favs. Also, they are counting the jets as being a year or two away (not quite sure about that) and Miami losing too much offensively (plus they were in the hunt the last two years and choked during the most important time.

I agree though that the Pats are still the favs personally. Plus, bratty will get less games (as has been mentioned, especially with that one guru lawyer he just hired)


----------



## pushpull7

Randy said:


> What Tom Brady's life looks like, as he's reflecting on his suspension and how this scandal effects his legacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I'm sure he's having a lot of trouble getting sleep.





For certain


----------



## pushpull7

Checkout the gronk on espn today...


----------



## USMarine75

The Wells Report in Context

Well... the Patriots certainly went all in.


----------



## Pablo

As a Giants fan, I really don't have much against the Patriots... 

Now, with that out of the way, on to Brady's "matyrdom"... 

Let's look at the simple stuff first: Deflated game balls are easier for the QB to grip and easier for the receivers to catch. The NFL has rules that govern air pressure in game balls and _it is the responsibility of the team_ that the game balls are within league specs. The Wells report states that it is "more likely than not", that the Patriots _deliberately_ deflated game balls below the required pressure.

Now for the obvious question: Did the deflated balls change the outcome of the Colts game? Absolutely not! Does it matter? Absolutely not - The Patriots cheated to gain an advantage and should be punished severely for it.

Now for a nagging question from the nice people of Baltimore: Could deflated game balls have influenced the outcome of the Divisional Round against the Ravens? In a tight game like that - _absolutely_!!!

In my book, the four-game suspension is laughable - just like the NFL's PED penalties, they practically _encourage_ cheating! In cycling a first time PED offender gets a 2-year suspension, in the NFL? A _maximum_ of 6 games, which is virtually always reduced to 4... moral high ground my arse!!!

What would be a reasonable penalty? Well, when Tour de France winners were caught cheating to gain an advantage, they were stripped of their titles and given hefty suspensions... In my European mindset, the Patriots should loose their championship and Brady should be awarded _at least_ a 1-year suspension.

Moreover, I really don't understand how Belichick avoided a suspension... Sean Payton got a full year's suspension, despite the fact that the investigation proved that he had _NO_ knowledge of the bounty program. Why? Because as a head coach, it is allways your resposibilty how your team handles itself... Hence, following the precedence of Bountygate: deflategate is Belichick's responsibility... and he gets away scot-free 

Moreover, as a European football fan, I never quite understood the mish-mash of on and off the field descrepancies investigated by the NFL.
Specifically, I see people comparing Ray Rice's casino incident with Deflategate (i.e. is deflating footballs really worse than domestic violence).
In Europe, this wouldn't even be a discussion: domestic violence is a criminal offense and a matter for the judicial system, wheras a deflated football would be something for the league to look into. Does this mish-mash by popular demand work? Post-Hernandez (another Patriot, incidentally), the answer to this question must be a clear and resounding *NO*!

Cheers

Eske

P.s.: Just read the Patriots' defense web page... They seem to focus an awfull lot on the Ideal Gas Law range... yet seem to forget that it is STILL _solely_ their responsibility that their game balls comply with the rules _for the duration of the game_!


----------



## pushpull7

It's a mess. I love the game, I hate the nonsense, and yet I'm caught up in it.

Anyways, pretty soon it will be like that movie where a guy just comes out and blows the other guy away with a gun and then silver and (whomever) will bitch and debate about what should/shouldn't happen.


----------



## Ralyks

Not to be a necrobumper, but wouldn't it be an appropriate time to make the official thread for the new season?


----------



## technomancer

Ralyks said:


> Not to be a necrobumper, but wouldn't it be an appropriate time to make the official thread for the new season?



So post one and I'll sticky it


----------

